#ayatana 2009-11-23
<mac_v> d3xter: the updates are not to be shown in the indicator applet... they are planning on a system menu or whateever it is called for lucid
<djsiegel> mac_v: first lucid papercut milestoned: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/487208 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487208 in hundredpapercuts "Make tooltips consistent with Ubuntu's look and feel" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> djsiegel: nice :) 
<djsiegel> mac_v: I am cleaning up the Karmic milestones
<mac_v> djsiegel: also have a look at this > http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/mclasen/2009/10/26/5-little-things/ , this also needs to be implemented to get the full look from mccann's blog
<djsiegel> and I will blog today about Karmic retrospective and Lucid plans
<djsiegel> mac_v: I don't want the "full look" :)
<djsiegel> Just updated tooltips
<mac_v> djsiegel: the rounded tooltips
<mac_v> oh , ok ;)
<mac_v> djsiegel:  but yeah , the consistent location should be a good fix 
<mac_v> djsiegel: can we rename the milestones to Lucid R1 and such ? it would be easier to differentiate and also for the future releases as well
<djsiegel> mac_v: the old milestones will disappear
<djsiegel> once we mark them released
<mac_v> djsiegel: hmm , didnt know that... thats good... i got confused since for the rest of the projects the milestones dont go away
<djsiegel> really?
<djsiegel> maybe they aren't releasing
<djsiegel> yeah, I get round 1 is gone now
<djsiegel> beuno-lunch: how do I get to viewing the bugtask in the right project?
<mac_v> djsiegel: Bug #388949 , this is a very simple one , it already has the patch , you just need to mail the nautilus mailing list
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388949 in hundredpapercuts "'Clean Up by Name' -> 'Arrange by Name'" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388949
<beuno> djsiegel, what do you mean?
<djsiegel> beuno: so I am looking at a bug
<mac_v> that can be fixed in the lucid round 1^
<djsiegel> it has this links for actions like
<djsiegel> Nominate for a release
<beuno> aha
<djsiegel> they affect the bugtask I am currently viewing
<djsiegel> super confusing
<beuno> ah,yes
<djsiegel> I want to "get to" the same bug I am currently looking at, in the hundredpapercuts project
<beuno> hmmmm
<beuno> interesting
<beuno> there is no good way of doing that really
<beuno> you need to get to it via the project
<beuno> os basically search for it from the project you want it
<djsiegel> I did
<beuno> and it didn't work?
<djsiegel> I got to it from the hundredpapercuts project property
<djsiegel> and the active bugtask is nautilus (ubuntu)
<beuno> djsiegel, can you send me the link from where you clicked on?
<beuno> it's a pretty big bug if that did happen
<djsiegel> https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/round-1
<beuno> argh
<beuno> it's a bug on that listing
<beuno> if you go from, say, here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<beuno> it will DTRT
<beuno> I'll file the bug
<djsiegel> cool, thanks
<djsiegel> mac_v: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<djsiegel> here is our schedule
<djsiegel> If we start next week, and skip a week for the holidays, we can have 13 milestones before UI freeze
<djsiegel> rickspencer3: hey
<djsiegel> rickspencer3: ^^
<djsiegel> I am drawing to draft a paper cuts schedule
<mac_v> djsiegel: hmm , can we mention the papercuts somewhere in the schedule ? that schedule is referenced by a lot of +1 testers , so it would get more attention to the papercuts
<djsiegel> mac_v, yes I think we can do that
<djsiegel> once we decide on the schedule
<beuno> djsiegel, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/487223
<djsiegel> after U1 freeze, what kind of paper cuts can we fix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487223 in launchpad-registry "Bug listing URLs on milestones are contextless" [Undecided,New]
<djsiegel> *UI freeze
<mac_v> djsiegel: after UI , probably , bug which dont affect the translations
<mac_v> bugs*
<mac_v> djsiegel: or those which dont need screenshots to be updated
<djsiegel> yeah
<djsiegel> Ix bugs
<djsiegel> Ok, since this is LTS, lets not milestone past UI freeze, actually
<mac_v> good plan 
<djsiegel> MDC1: thank you can tackle: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/46846
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 46846 in hundredpapercuts "Emblems get cut when scaled to a zoom >= 150% (refresh issue)" [Undecided,In progress]
<d3xter> mac_v: and what about other entry's like "chris sent you a message" or "new wireless networks available"?
<mac_v> d3xter: hmm , why should they show up in the indicator applet? you get the notifications already right... [maybe I havent understood you idea fully]
<d3xter> mac_v: they should show up in the dropdown list, so the user can click on the "new message"-entry and the chat-window opens up
<d3xter> for example
<d3xter> so it is easier for the user to react to certain "events"
<d3xter> s/to/at
<mac_v> d3xter: hmm , what happens when user receives 10 IM messages ? 
<mac_v> will 10 items be listed?
<d3xter> mac_v: no, there will be 1 item per user listed
<d3xter> maybe "3 new messages from chris"
<mac_v> yeah , i meant 10 different users... but i dont see that as ideal ;)
<d3xter> mac_v: oh ok, but there should be still a "Delete All"-Entry to delete all notifications :P
<d3xter> they arent necessary, so
<d3xter> mac_v: another possible items could be "New E-Mail received" or "You need to restart your computer"
<d3xter> (after upgrading)
<d3xter> or "Battery is low, do you want to Suspend?". There should be plenty of those, which would be useful
<mac_v> d3xter: the indicator already shows the "New mail received" but not that verbose , but shows the new message count...  and the "restart required" is not something Ubuntu wants to be done in the indicator applet , that has been brought up several times and rejected :)
<d3xter> mac_v: yes, because indicator-applet in its current state is completly different, thats why "Restared required" didnt make it into indicator-applet
<d3xter> or maybe we could add another applet for those message ;)
<mac_v> d3xter: the indicator applet is a messaging menu ... AFAIK , so will only remain for messaging related stuff..  ;)
<mac_v> d3xter: there was a proposal for a system indicator , ScottK would know more about it 
<d3xter> mac_v: it is? to me it seems like a menu with Im-Messengers and Mail-Clients in it ;)
<mac_v> d3xter: yes ,those are all messaging stuff ;p
<ScottK> I didn't pay attention to the details of what was going into the menus.
 * ScottK was more interested in the underlying protocol stuff (e.g. die xembed, die!)
<mac_v> ScottK: ah , you are here.. Hi.. any link to the system indicator UDS discussion?
<mac_v> d3xter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu , has most of the info
<d3xter> mac_v: ok thanks, i'll read through it
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApplicationIndicatorsLucidPlan too
<d3xter> mac_v: oh alright, so the messaging menu is moving towards another direct :)
<d3xter> nvm
<d3xter> s/direct/direction
<mac_v> ScottK: ah.. thanks 
 * mac_v wonders why the ayatana topic is still set to an UDS session
* ScottK changed the topic of #ayatana to: Ayatana: Notify OSD, the Messaging Menu, and more
<ScottK> Because no one changed it.
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> ScottK: could you add the wiki links in the topic too?
<ScottK> mac_v: I'm guessing it's open.  I don't think I have any special powers here.
<ScottK> If I do, I've no idea how I got them.
* mac_v changed the topic of #ayatana to: Ayatana: Notify OSD, the Messaging Menu, and more... Kindly read the wiki for information regarding: NotifyOSD > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD  : Messaging menu > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<mac_v> ScottK: ah , yeah it seems open to all :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<MDC1> djsiegel, yeah - i saw you assigned me that one ;)
<MDC1> oh.. he's not online
<djsiegel1> lamalex beuno DanRabbit mac_v, thoughts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneHundredPaperCuts/Spec/382703#preview ?
<djsiegel1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneHundredPaperCuts/Spec/382703
<beuno> djsiegel1, +1
<beuno> and if I get 2 votes, +2
<fagan> +1
<lamalex> +1
<djsiegel1> hmm, maybe we should just use short username (directory name) everywhere...
<djsiegel1> gah!
<lamalex> I think Home is nicer
<lamalex> go home
<lamalex> feels safe
#ayatana 2009-11-24
<DanRabbit> djsiegel1: my vote is this: At least switch "Home Folder" to "Home" the argument should be between "Home" and the short name. I agree that using "Home" would be better for documentation and in a lot of cases it would be easier to understand than the shortname. In my opinion, the only place the shortname should show up is when you are referring to the actual path (which we really shouldn't need to make the user aware of anyway
<djsiegel> mac_v MDC1 DanRabbit DBO lamalex, check it out: http://davidsiegel.org/100papercuts-karmic-lucid/
<djsiegel> let me know your thoughts
<DBO> awesome djsiegel 
<DBO> djsiegel, spending three weeks on the karmic ones is kinda cool kinda suck
<djsiegel> yeah I know
<DBO> the paper jam concept is great however
<DBO> I like that
<djsiegel> Was calling it "Deep Cuts" but ivanka suggested "Paper Jam" because it was "starting to sound like a slasher film"
<djsiegel> lol
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: looks good :) I like Paper Jam too :)
<MDC1> djsiegel, sounds good - but looks like this one is more about applications rather than the complete "desktop" - maybe one jam should focus about the general desktop experience?
<MDC1> oh.. crap, he wasn't online... i'll post it later :)
<mac_v> djsiegel1: hey , the compiz settings was scheduled for alpha1 by mpt but the compiz paperjam is for round 9... might wanna have a look at ;)
<ScottK> djsiegel1: Your papercuts proposal seems mostly very application specific and not the more general function based approach we discussed at UDS.
<djsiegel1> ScottK: I agree, let's chat about it.
<djsiegel1> Can you propose some topics for Paper Jams?
<ScottK> Let me consider it.
<djsiegel1> They don't have any bugs yet, so we can change them, this was just my proposal.
<djsiegel1> I understand where you're coming from -- wanting to fix paper cuts that will benefit Kubuntu too, but I just need your help identifying them.
<mac_v> djsiegel1: KDE is 1 bug per round right?
<djsiegel1> There's no limit, at least 1 would be great
<djsiegel1> ScottK, why don'
<ScottK> mac_v: That was how we did it before.  The discussion at UDS was about the idea of getting away from DE specific definitions.
<mac_v> ah ok
<ScottK> Think about Ubuntu papercuts as Ubuntu the project, not Ubuntu the distro.
<ScottK> I did hear from some people about reluctance to participate last time around due to feeling excluded.
<djsiegel1> The bottom line is people will only work on the paper cuts that affect them
<mac_v> yeah , it was a problem.. other versions did feel left out 
<djsiegel1> I wouldn't expect to get many KDE users hacking GNOME paper cuts, or vice versa
<djsiegel1> this is a community project, I am just here to give some structure and direction
<djsiegel1> so if we get Kubuntu stakeholders to participate, that would be awesome
<djsiegel1> I'm not sure what else there is to do, other than finding special paper cuts that affect Ubuntu the distro and Kubuntu the distro.
<mac_v> ScottK: hmm, then why is the app specific schedule a problem , we can just have the synonymous app from the other DE in the scheduling.. would that be a problem?
<ScottK> Well we have other DEs too.
<ScottK> I'd rather talk about a papercuts focus on file management (to pick an example) and then have issues from whatever package that relate to that.
<djsiegel1> ScottK: so, I need a commitment to fix some number of paper cuts from the Kubuntu community each milestone to swing this
<mac_v> ah , then for instance we can rename the compiz jam to desktop effects jam?
<djsiegel1> we got 1 per milestone for Kubuntu last cycle, and about 7 per milestone for Ubuntu (distro) last cycle
<ScottK> djsiegel1: I think it's a bit of chicken/egg problem then.
<ScottK> I think if we arranged it this way we'd get more participation (and I will commit to encourage people to help)
<ScottK> mac_v: Yes.
<djsiegel1> We're just speaking too abstractly for me to get a grip on this.
<ScottK> OK.  I thought it was clear when we discussed it last week.
 * ScottK guesses not then.
<djsiegel1> nope, I need action items
<djsiegel1> Your concern is that there's too much emphasis on Ubuntu the distro, and Kubuntu feels "excluded"
<djsiegel1> I don't want anyone to feel excluded.
<djsiegel1> At the end of the day, the patches come from the community, so I can be inclusive insofar as scheduling, promotion, design discussion is concerned.
<djsiegel1> So, let's re-cast Paper Jams in terms of functional areas
<djsiegel1> (desktop effects, not compiz; IM, not Empathy)
<mac_v> ScottK: djsiegel1: what we can do is.. have 10bugs from Ubuntu and the other DE bugs will just be additions for the milestone , if they get fixed  , we make them part of the 10 per schedule... sound good?
<ScottK> mac_v: I would suggest if you are continuing to consider things in narrow terms like Ubuntu the distro, you've missed my point.
<djsiegel1> Well, I will get 10 Ubuntu (distro) paper cuts in each milestone, and accept any number of paper cuts for other DEs.
<djsiegel1> ScottK: I think we get your point, but we can talk semantics until we're blue in the face but I need bug ids! :)
<ScottK> djsiegel1: I think as long as the milestones are described in functional terms, I can work this.
<djsiegel1> ok, sweet
<mac_v> ScottK: the distro is not a problem , the problem is  , if we schedule a Xubuntu bug and it doesnt get fixed , then we'd be stcuk
<mac_v> stuck*
<djsiegel1> ScottK: I am going to edit my blog post, and change the milestones
<ScottK> mac_v: As was discussed at UDS, if 100% of bugs get fixed, we are under scheduling.  To get the most out of the project, we need to over schedule.
<ScottK> djsiegel1: Thanks.
<djsiegel1> ScottK: can you add yourself to the papercutters team so you can add bugs to milestones?
<djsiegel1> or do you have someone else in mind for that commitment?
<ScottK> djsiegel1: Is it going to deluge me in bugmail (IIRC that's why seele left)?
<mac_v> ScottK: yup , thats what i was saying or rather trying to say.. we overschedule bugs
<djsiegel1> ScottK: ha! really?
<ScottK> mac_v: But I think that's good.
<djsiegel1> yeah, you will get a ton of bugmail
<djsiegel1> just filter it
<ScottK> djsiegel1: Then we need a different plan, because I get far too much already.
<mac_v> ScottK: atleast 50mails per day ;)
<ScottK> djsiegel1: For reasons that don't really make sense anymore, but I haven't had time to rectify, that's not particularly easy for me to do at the moment (filter it)
<djsiegel1> ok
<mac_v> ScottK: you can just ping us here , any bugs you like we can add them to the schedule
<ScottK> djsiegel1: Can you make a LP list for paper-cutters and send the bugmail there.  Then the people that want it, can subscribe.
<djsiegel1> ScottK: that sounds interesting, how do I do that?
<ScottK> I don't recall the exact LP foo to do it, but there's a LP U/I for making a team mailing list and then once that's done you make it the contact address for the team.
<mac_v> iirc if a team owns a project it will end-up receiving all the mails , no way around that
<ScottK> mac_v: Yes, but if the team mailing address is a list, it all goes there.
<ScottK> It only goes to all members if no team address is set.
<mac_v> oh , ok
<mac_v> ScottK: then the papercutter members wont receive all the mails... some bugs might get left out , or you might not be aware of a discussion on a bug
<mac_v> unless they subscribe*
<ScottK> This is true.
<ScottK> So you choose between all members get all mails and some people don't join and some people get all the mails and some get none.
<mac_v> ScottK: the some getting the mails is not the issue... for instance I mostly dont read bugs regarding KDE bugs , so those will get left out , unless someone is subscribed to the mails
<mac_v> someone who knows the KDE problems that is*
<ScottK> mac_v: That's true, but if I were going to do this, I'd subscribe to the individual bugs I was interested in.
<mac_v> ScottK: yes...  that works when you know that a bug has been filed , but what about new bugs which get filed .. how would you keep track? [i'm just curious how this would work , thats all :)]
<mac_v> new KDE bugs*
<ScottK> I'd probably look at subscribed bugs periodically (much as I do with ubuntu-universe/main-sponsors.
<mac_v> ScottK: hmm , thats sounds good... but we just need to make sure the other members do that too ;)
<ScottK> Or subscribe to the list.  Their choice.
<mac_v> djsiegel1: Bug #432395 and Bug #433207 seem to have patches and also have been sent upstream... just not sure if they are papercuts though...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432395 in gnome-media "wrong behavior on cancel" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432395
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433207 in gnome-media "primary should be save optio." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433207
<djsiegel1> ScottK: what is the KDE equiv. of Gwibber?
<djsiegel1> and what should I mention for photos?
<djsiegel1> Can you give me an app to mention for each milestone?
<djsiegel1> *each paper jam
<ScottK> djsiegel1: I think chotoq
<ScottK> That's not how you spell it though
<florob> Hy, I have problems using the indicator-applets python bindings. Specifically I'm trying to fix Gajim, but can't find any examples on how to use the current version
 * ScottK hints ^^^ at tedg as I think he's your man.
<tedg> florob: Morning.
<florob> tedg, Evening
<tedg> florob: Probably the best reference is this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<florob> tedg, I read that, but it doesn't help me at all. I mean sure it has a list of available properties, but my problem is that everything looks like it should work I just can't tell for sure because I don't know how python-indicate is really supposed to be used
<florob> And I should probably mention that it doesn't work :D
<tedg> florob: Hmm, okay.  Did you look at the examples in the python-indicate package?
<florob> tedg, no, didn't know there were some. I'll see if that helps me. Thanks
<tedg> florob: Cool.  Hope that helps.  If not, and I'm not here, kenvandine is also a good guy to ask.
<tedg> He actually *likes* Python ;)
<dscassel> florob, you might want to check out the source for gwibber.  server.py gives some pretty clear examples.
<florob> dscassel, I did, with the result that it can't work because it uses 9.04 api (at least in the version packaged in karmic)
<florob> api of the indicate version in 9.04 that is
<dscassel> florob, I got a simple indicator working this weekend based on what's in launchpad (bzr branch lp:gwibber).  I admit, tho, that I didn't go too deep into it.
<florob> dscassel, yes, you are actually right. server.py is sane client.py is not (god knows why...).
<florob> Depressingly Gajim does exactly the same thing :(
<lamalex> djsiegel1: looks good
<lamalex> im excited for some paper james
<lamalex> jams
<djsiegel1> lamalex: thanks, I hope we get some good one reported
<djsiegel1> I fear I am going to spend some late nights pouring over gwibber's flaws...
<lamalex> yeah, i think you definitely will
<florob> tedg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu tells me time should be in ISO8601 format, but a traceback tells me it should be a float. Am I missing something?
<tedg> florob: It should be ISO8601.  I'm not sure how a float would work.
<florob> tedg, seconds since epoche it seams :/
<lamalex> seconds sine epoch would still not be a float
<florob> lamalex, seconds and fractions thereof. Plus you can store an integer as a float just fine
<florob> I also like how count is a string…
#ayatana 2009-11-27
<tgpraveen221> mac_v: ping
<mac_v> tgpraveen11: pong 
<tgpraveen11> mac_v: u saw the notification spec for lucid? if i understand right the do-not-disturb is being done per application and the app decides to go in dnd mode by itself
<tgpraveen11> do u know who might be best person to ask about this?
<mac_v> tgpraveen11: mpt
<tgpraveen11> ok.thx
#ayatana 2009-11-28
<mac_v> ScottK: KDE Bug #460550  is this a papercut issue? /me not sure what's the problem there
<mac_v> Bug #460550
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460550 in kpackagekit ""downloading package" dialog is resizing with every new package" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460550
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> mac_v: Probably, but kpackagekit as a whole is pretty much a paper-gaping-wound in general.
<mac_v> ScottK: hmm , so you want it milestoned? 
<ScottK> mac_v: Based on the comments it seems it's fixed upstream already, so I don't think we want an Ubuntu patch for it.
<mac_v> ScottK: ubuntu doesnt maintain patches over upstream efforts
 * ScottK doesn't understand what you mean by that?
<mac_v> ScottK: usually any fixing goes both ways , we fix it in Ubuntu and simultaneously send patches upstream ... or send the patch directly upstream to be fixed and reviewed there.. usually the second is how we have been doing it for papercuts
<mac_v> papercuts , is only highlighting the issues.. :)
<ScottK> mac_v: OK.  Since this seems to be already fixed in the version we plan for Lucid, I don't think it needs additional highlighting.
<mac_v> ScottK: awesome... thanks :)
<mac_v> ScottK: could you comment on the bug? and close the papercut task?
<ScottK> Done
<mac_v> ScottK: thanks :)
<DanRabbit1> mac_v: holy crap dude. I woke up with 116 emails about the bugs you're going through
<DanRabbit1> don't you sleep??
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: hehe... i'm right now on a rampage ;)  expect even more ;p
 * mac_v checks time 
#ayatana 2010-11-29
<RAOF> smspillaz: Ping, re your -intel driver problems.
<ssj6akshat> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<smspillaz> RAOF: pong
<RAOF> smspillaz: Just pinging again to check whether (a) your drivers are still broken, and (b) when you'd like to debug this.  Pre alpha-1 would be nice for me :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: let me update and check
<RAOF> Ta.
<smspillaz> completely unrelated but do you know if there was a recent update that broke GIO?
<smspillaz> I'm getting these weird stack smashing bugs when using g_file_new_for_path
<RAOF> Hm, no I was not aware of that.
<RAOF> If we're trading bugs, do you know that compiz crashes when you enable or disable plugins? :)
 * RAOF is currently rebuilding unity to grab debugging symbols for the backtrace.
<smspillaz> RAOF: is this with unityshell enabled?
<RAOF> Yes.
<smspillaz> RAOF: maybe unityshell is doing something stupid in it's destructor
<RAOF> Why would unityshell's destructor be called to enable an unrelated plugin?
<smspillaz> if a plugin wants to load before another, the entire plugin stack of plugins that need to load after that plugin need to be popped (So that we can handle WRAP/UNWRAP chains without asploding)
<RAOF> Oh, wow.  Fair enough.
<smspillaz> and unityshell has to load last in order to get the paint order stuff right
<RAOF> Heh.  Such as painting over the cursor when ezoom is active!
<smspillaz> yep
<smspillaz> I'm going to fix that at some point really
<smspillaz> well really, the thing is that unityshell just goes ahead and reset the entire opengl context, paints, and then restores it
<smspillaz> so naturally it wants to go on top of everything
<smspillaz> maybe we should make ezoom load after unityshell
<RAOF> I suspect you could also poke cnd; he's tasked at evaluating whether the input-redirection are worth pushing to Natty & upstream.
<smspillaz> eh, not at this point
<RAOF> Of course, he's *also* tasked with making X's input stack work, so he might be a bit busy :)
<smspillaz> it's more of a wishlist thing, but the compiz stuff needs to be written properly
<smspillaz> RAOF: IMO if/when we start looking at wayland in about a year (did you know that kwin is already half ported to it?) we'll get input redirection for free there and it will be much less of a hack
<RAOF> Do we actually get input redirection for free there?  I genuinely don't know; I thought wayland's input handling was one of the more WIP places.
<smspillaz> RAOF: compositor and server are the same thing, so we get all the input events before they got to clients
<RAOF> Ah.  Making that a whole lot easier.
<RAOF> Right.
<smspillaz> RAOF: indeed. the input redirection patches right now involve a lot of roundtrips with a lot of bandwidth
<RAOF> Yes, that's why IR was hard!
<smspillaz> RAOF: it's like, for every paint, you need to do a round-trip and send XComposite all of your transformation maps
<smspillaz> it well it was either one round trip per event (eg XeVIE which died very quickly) or one round trip per paint
<RAOF> Urgh.  For every paint?  Ow.
<smspillaz> I guess you could cache input maps and only send changed ones
<smspillaz> one round trip per event is still more expensive though
<smspillaz> RAOF: I actually had input redirection working on my old install - it wasn't really *that* expensive
<smspillaz> still more expensive than it would ever be with wayland
<smspillaz> then again, we have round trips for all kinds of stupid things
<smspillaz> like ConfigureRequest! (shudder)
<RAOF> Yeah.  X is totally awesome at network transparency :)
<RAOF> Anyway, how's your graphics now?
<smspillaz> upgrading
<RAOF> Ah.
<TheMuso> smspillaz: If ezoom loaded after unityshell, would that solve the problem of the launcher and top panel not being included in the magnified image on screen, i.e you can't zoom in on the panel/launcher?
<smspillaz> this netbook is SLOW
<chains> LOL did someone just say X is totally awesome at something and not mean it sarcastically?
<smspillaz> TheMuso: no it wouldn't
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<smspillaz> TheMuso: the problem is that we reset the entire ogl context, then paint all of our nux widgets and then restore it
<TheMuso> Lovely.
<RAOF> chains: No, that was sarcasm.  X loves roundtrips, which makes network latency fun!
<smspillaz> the envthe nvidia driver love being fantastically awful ?
<smspillaz> *why does the
 * smspillaz growls
<TheMuso> Its nvidia wanting to make less work for themselves by using the one binary blob for all *nix probably...
<smspillaz> TheMuso: actually it's the same code across windows, osx and linux
<smspillaz> yeeehaw another kernel oops
<TheMuso> Oh wow ok.
<TheMuso> ouch
<smspillaz> and another one
 * smspillaz reboots before everything asplode
 * TheMuso is glad he switched to a card with open drivers for this cycle.
<TheMuso> Although that won't help my laptop for the Dallas sprint.
<RAOF> There's always nouveau :). It might even have power management support by then.
<TheMuso> But that won't help with 3D...
<TheMuso> Or will it?
<TheMuso> I.e without me having to isntalle xtra bits.
<RAOF> Well, you'll be able to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, and expect it to work.
 * smspillaz has nouveau running on arch, but uses nvidia on his ubuntu install
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hrm ok that will be interesting.
<smspillaz> RAOF: I assume this means that holding my laptop will also not give me third degree burns?
<RAOF> You can do it on Maverick, too.  The main problem is lack of power management.
<RAOF> smspillaz: Once natty switches to 2.6.38, yeah.  As long as the power-management patches make it into 2.6.38, of course.  That seems a reasonable bet, though.
<smspillaz> RAOF: :p
<TheMuso> How much testing has sed aptches had so far?
<RAOF> Lots of testing on the developers' machine.
<RAOF> Not so much elsewhere, as far as I can tell.
<RAOF> Mmm, debugging compiz from the same machine.  Yay!
<TheMuso> Right.
<smspillaz> RAOF: did you get that bt?
<RAOF> Yup.
<smspillaz> can I haz it?
<smspillaz> (ugh this glib bug is a stack smash, NOT FUN)
<RAOF> bug #682550
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682550 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when enabling or disabling a plugin in ccsm (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682550
<smspillaz> oh wtf, this happens when the unityshell plugin is reloaded
<smspillaz> eg in the constructor
<smspillaz> RAOF: there's no line numbers in that bt :( could you build from source or add the -dbgsym packages?
<smspillaz> well, no line numbers where I am interested anyways
<RAOF> Right, in libunityshell.
<RAOF> I think that's because cmake isn't actually generating debugging information; that was an unstripped build.
<smspillaz> RAOF: did you build in Debug or Release mode?
 * RAOF throws faeces at the wall of cmake
<RAOF> Why is there a Debug mode?!
<smspillaz> There is Debug and Release mode?
<smspillaz> it's basically just a string you can specify which automatically passes the right options to gcc
<smspillaz> but you can specify them too manually
<smspillaz> hit 't' in ccmake and you can see all the flags
<RAOF> I mean, why isn't it always built with debugging symbols?
<smspillaz> it should be
<smspillaz> maybe someone changed the cmake file so that it wasn't *shrug*
<smspillaz> also this gio bug is a massive wtf
<smspillaz> g_file_new_for_path ("/home/unity/foo"); == stack smash
<RAOF> Funky!
<smspillaz> ARGH wth!
<smspillaz> like anywhere I use that function I get a stack smash
 * smspillaz adds this to the incredibly long list of reasons he hates glib
 * smspillaz hurls a brick at gnome
<smspillaz> WHUT
<smspillaz> WHU
<smspillaz> WHUT
<smspillaz> quit
<smspillaz> someone mark this blocker for A1
<smspillaz> unless I'm using glib completely incorrectly
<smspillaz> int main (void)
<smspillaz> { GFile *file = g_file_new_for_path ("/home/unity/Downloads");
<smspillaz> return -1;
<smspillaz> };
<smspillaz> THAT should not segfault
<RAOF> Don't you need to do the various glib init dances?
<smspillaz> I might need to
<smspillaz> that's what I was thinking of
 * smspillaz shoots the person whoever's idea it was to try and do OO in C
<smspillaz> this is just _bizzare_ since it worked perfectly beforehand
<RAOF> I'd suspect that might be trying to call a lock function that hasn't yet been initialised by g_thread_init() ?
<RAOF> Maybe?
<smspillaz> it was doing something weird
<smspillaz> like a jump to non code location
<RAOF> That could be it.
<smspillaz> yeah that gets me past that crash at least
<smspillaz> argh I still hate this
<RAOF> Gar.
<RAOF> Ok.  I pointed you at g_thread_init, could you point me at how to get damn debugging symbols out of cmake?
<smspillaz> RAOF: ccmake, press "t" and in CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER_FLAGS (or whatever it is) make sure that "-g" is in every single one
<RAOF> Hm.  What, if anything, calls CMAKE_STRIP?
<smspillaz> maybe there is something in the cmakelists.txt ?
<smspillaz> it shouldn't do that though
<RAOF> Hm.  Grep comes up silent.
<smspillaz> RAOF: did you try adding "-g" to everything?
<RAOF> Just trying again.
<bratsche> smspillaz: What's the problem with g_file_new_for_path?
<bratsche> It works for me.
<smspillaz> bratsche: it was dying on a jump to non code location, but that was due to us somewhere along the line not calling g_type_init ()
<bratsche> Yeah, you need to call g_type_init()
<smspillaz> ;-)
 * bratsche fears that code which is jumping around the init fu
<smspillaz> ugh
<smspillaz> I wonder who had the idea of writing an object system in C
<smspillaz> now we all have to deal with it
<bratsche> Well, I think we didn't have good C++ compilers back when the idea first came up. :)
 * smspillaz figured
<bratsche> And C++ kind of blows anyway.  Although so does an object system in C.
<RAOF> Modern C++ is actually quite new.
<RAOF> Younger than gobject :)
<bratsche> And gobject isn't really where the C object system started.  Before that was the original GtkObject, which wasn't as advanced but was basically still an OO system in C.
<bratsche> And I'm sure there were things before that.
<RAOF> And C++ *still* has ABI problems.
<bratsche> C++ is a horrible language.  I'm amazed that any new project would choose it.
<bratsche> Except for a Qt-based app.  It would choose C++ simply because Qt is a good toolkit, and that makes sense.
<bratsche> I kind of liked C++ for a couple years when I was using it.  But I got over it. :)
<RAOF> There's a lot of fun stuff :)
<RAOF> Incidentally, why can't you build unity in the source directory?
<TheMuso> Thats a cmake thing afaik...
<kvalo_> morning
<RAOF> smspillaz: bug #682550 updated.  You're looking for /home/chris/Temp/unity-3.2.0/src/unity.cpp:352
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682550 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when enabling or disabling a plugin in ccsm (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682550
<hyperair> smspillaz: you could try using glibmm properly.
<RAOF> Heh.  libunityshell.so probably doesn't need -Wl,-rpath,:::::::::::::::
<hyperair> smspillaz: did you remember to call g_type_init()?
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/101001/ <-- this works fine, but if you didn't do g_type_init, it segfaults
<RAOF> Yeah, that got resolved with a quick g_type_init
<smspillaz> RAOF: ok
<RAOF> Also, I think I've fixed the unity build to actually generate debug symbols!  Woot!
<RAOF> Unity's not maintained in bzr at all?
<smspillaz> RAOF: lp:unity ?
<RAOF> That's not the packaging though, is it?
<smspillaz> it's the source
<smspillaz> not sure where the packaging happens
<RAOF> Well, I want to commit or propose a merge for the packaging, so that other people can just apt-get instal unity-dbgsym rather than futz around with cmake and local builds.
<smspillaz> talk to didrocks about it
<RAOF> didrocks will be here soon, so I can prod him.
<RAOF> Heh.  Yeah.
<smspillaz> yeah I need to poke him too
<smspillaz> re my transition patch which doesn't crash
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  One of the python transitions things seems to be backtracing.  I should file that :)
<smspillaz> I just fixed it now
<RAOF> Yay!
<smspillaz> that was the whole g_type_init () fail
<smspillaz> I was only doing testing using ccsm (since ccsm uses lcc) except that I forgot that ccsm will call g_type_init () implicitly (eg gtk.main ());
<RAOF> Ah, well.  I'm talking about a different bug then.
<smspillaz> it's probably the same one
<RAOF> This looks like a python traceback
<smspillaz> oh right
<smspillaz> that's probably because ccsm uses some deprecated gtk fun somewhere
<RAOF> I don't think so.
<smspillaz> what it actually crashes?
<RAOF> http://pastebin.ca/2005504
<smspillaz> oh that's didrocks fault
<RAOF> Hah.
<smspillaz> RAOF: also I hate my life because he got to write his transition module in python and due to gconfengine not having working pythong bindings I had to write it in C++ :(
<RAOF> Oooh, harsh.
<RAOF> How does gconfengine not have working python bindings?
<smspillaz> yeah, now 1000 lines longer!
<smspillaz> RAOF: I printed the object info in python and it has like one method
<smspillaz> which tracebacks when you call it
<smspillaz> It's just like *facepalm*
<RAOF> That certainly *sounds* like not working bindings :)
<smspillaz> whatever. it forced me to learn stuff so at least it was a good use of my time
<smspillaz> like I had to learn GIO because someone decided that they hated boost and moved most of it to universe
<RAOF> Hm.  You skillfully diverted me on to unity bugs.  What about your intel graphics? :)
<RAOF> Yo yo didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<RAOF> Good weekend?
<didrocks> yeah, very resting with a lot of snow here :) you?
<RAOF> Had a board game day and a fine breakfast with my brother.
<RAOF> And it's been plesantly mild.
<didrocks> nice :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: hi
<smspillaz> didrocks: I've fixed that crash that some people were having, just going to mail the updated transition stuff to you now
<didrocks> smspillaz: hey. oh nice! what was the cause?
<kamstrup> smspillaz, didrocks, kvalo: morning
<smspillaz> sometimes g_type_init wasn't called
<didrocks> did the metadata was enough for you to debug?
<didrocks> hum, and glib doesn't like that at all :p
<didrocks> good morning kamstrup!
<didrocks> kamstrup: completly fine after a week-end?
<kamstrup> didrocks: more or less... we celebrated my daughters 5 year birthday all weekend, so it's nice with a "break" from it :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: good monday morning :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: how about you?
<kvalo> kamstrup: daddy having hangover from all that sugar? ;)
<didrocks> kamstrup: very nice week-end there, still a lot of snow (and still snowing :))
<kvalo> didrocks: nice!
<didrocks> hey kvalo, how are you?
<kamstrup> didrocks: here too
<kvalo> didrocks: I'm good, thanks. a bit chilly though,  car showed -25 C!
<didrocks> kvalo: ok, so having -2 C here is like the tropic for you :)
<kvalo> didrocks: when can I move? ;)
<didrocks> kvalo: hehe :-)
<kvalo> didrocks: how are you?
<didrocks> kvalo: I'm fine thanks, ready for an "alpha week" :)
<kvalo> busy week then
<RAOF> didrocks: Thinking of alpha week, can I point you at bug #682574 - it'd be nice to have debugging symbols available :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682574 in unity (Ubuntu) "Doesn't build with debugging information (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682574
<didrocks> yeah, but now that unity is the default, it should be smoother ;)
<RAOF> (There's a debdiff attached there)
<didrocks> RAOF: hum, RelWithDbgSym != Release then?
 * didrocks still hates cmake :)
<RAOF> Release == no -g flag.
<didrocks> ok, then, I think that the fix should be in Compiz CMake rather
<didrocks> -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=package
<didrocks> -> should set the flag to RelWithDbgSym
<didrocks> (as I guess, we have the same issue with compiz plugins)
<smspillaz> didrocks: wouldn't you want package to have no debug syms?
<RAOF> We do indeed.
<RAOF> smspillaz: No, we automatically strip the debug syms out into a separate -dbgsym package
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, in fact, there are stripped when built
<smspillaz> yeah, but building them in the first place makes no sense
<smspillaz> I suppose
<RAOF> smspillaz: So normal people get unity, and people (or, say, the apport retracer) get to install the -dbgsym package and have debug symbols.
<didrocks> depends as -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=package is for packages and not release, I would have thought it complies with packaging requirements :)
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, I've already done the dbgsym discussion last Saturday :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<didrocks> RAOF: RelWithDebInfo -> -O2 & -g, right?
<RAOF> didrocks: Yes.
<RAOF> That's what it defaults to, at least.
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, at least, I'll have a look at the compiz CMake files to make the package flags doing that
<didrocks> as I don't want for every compiz package that we need to do it :)
<RAOF> didrocks: That's a better idea than mine.  I see you're more familiar with CMake :)
<didrocks> RAOF: *hem*hem*, I was ***forced*** to :)
 * RAOF just wanted to get some debug symbols to throw at smspillaz 
<didrocks> :)
<dbarth> RAOF: hi Chris
<dbarth> i just wanted to mention that i've had my first call with victorp last week
<dbarth> to plan for you guys getting access to the unity test results we want to get from their HW lab
<dbarth> ie, I did not forget, it's just taking some time
<didrocks> RAOF: confirmed, patching the cmake file is working wonderfully well :) you'll soon be able to spam sam :)
<TheMuso> 8/c
<MacSlow> hey everybody
<didrocks> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> salut didrocks :)
<MacSlow> hey jo
<MacSlow> no
<RAOF> dbarth: Thanks.  We'll also get access to the test-suite itself, to run locally, right?
<didrocks> RAOF: reporting compiz bugs against unity? :)
<didrocks> dbarth: can you answer on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/682499 ? I'm not quite sure what to tell about "non default" plugins + unity
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682499 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity (and Compiz with it) won't start with Desktop Cube enabled (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dbarth> RAOF: yes (sorry was interrupted), that's still the plan
<dbarth> didrocks: on it
<didrocks> thanks :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Oh, um... yes.  Whoops :)
<didrocks> RAOF: can you kindly retarget? :p
<didrocks> in any case, the apport scripts are the same, no worry :)
<RAOF> But of courset.
<dbarth> didrocks: so i've asked for a core, because i'm testing the plugin here, and it doesn't crash
<didrocks> dbarth: oh, you're a cube user? :)
<dbarth> even if we don't want to be compatible with all of them, we shouldn't crash
<didrocks> sure
<dbarth> nah, just tested when jcastro was mentioning the old panel was still there on the cube
<didrocks> ok :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: could you make a distro patch to remove the glib plugin from core too?
<smspillaz> didrocks: also patches mailed
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, doing the same in one upload
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks :)
<didrocks> and then, rebuild every plugins to get debug info
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> hum, can someone on natty (with latest unity) can just try to launch:
<didrocks> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorite-migration
<htorque> 3.2.0
<htorque> (if unity 3.2.0-0ubuntu3 is the latest one)
<htorque> dbarth, i can reproduce the cube crash, how do i get a core dump?
<TheMuso> didrocks: What are you expecting to get? I get ''
<TheMuso> i.e nothing
<njpatel> TheMuso, hey
<njpatel> hey smspillaz
<TheMuso> njpatel: Good morning.
<dbarth> TheMuso: hey Luke
<dbarth> TheMuso: good point in your email about the loader
<TheMuso> dbarth: Good morning.
<dbarth> sounds like we already have what it takes to have atk in compiz
<TheMuso> Well, at least when unity is loaded.
<smspillaz> njpatel: hi
<smspillaz> I'll be out for 2 hours (and then back again afterwards) see you all :)
<smspillaz> njpatel: I'm working on metacity now
<dbarth> i've chatted a bit with smspillaz this morning btw, to clarify why the switcher was already accessible, while there is no atk/a11y code in compiz
<njpatel> smspillaz, for the decorations right?
<smspillaz> njpatel: yes
<njpatel> dbarth, yep
<dbarth> smspillaz explained that it's because the gtk decorator is helping render the switcher, and that's why orca is seeing it
<smspillaz> I'm going to try and get a theme parser for those properties working today and then plug that into the decorator tomorrow ish
<TheMuso> Right, that was my conclusion as well.
<didrocks> TheMuso: yeah, bu you get something
<didrocks> thanks htorque and TheMuso
<dbarth> htorque: hi, er, you should get one already with apport
<didrocks> not sure why some doesn't have gsettings CLI installed as it's part of -bin
<dbarth> htorque: ie, it should be in /var/crash something; let me check
<dbarth> yes. in /var/crash you should find a file that contains the compiz crash
<dbarth> htorque: you may have to unpack it, ie use apport-unpack
<njpatel> TheMuso, re: your email, menus opening inside windows: This is what I meant, Orca can't see the panel at all right now
<htorque> dbarth, should it be compiz-gnome.0.crash?
<TheMuso> njpatel: To my mind, this seems like 2 separate pieces, since using the F10 key triggers something inside GTK/Compiz's window manager to open menus. So... I suspect we need to grab that and make that happen in the panel instead.
 * TheMuso knows what he is talking about in his head, but is finding it hard to put it into words.
<htorque> dbarth, hm, no that's an old one. i don't get anything in /var/crash when i crash compiz/unity
<njpatel> TheMuso, we could most likely do that
<TheMuso> Either way, I don't see this as something needing atk work. Everything is accessible given focus, we just need to tie it together at the keyboard level.
<TheMuso> Focus as in, once the menu has focus.
<TheMuso> On another note, I have been looking into identifying menus like indicators via the framework. The issue is essentially that the menu is only identified with an image, and no text, so nothing gets presented as a description for that menu.
<TheMuso> bbs, gonna grab some dinner and will be back.
<htorque> dbarth, apport isn't yet enabled by default :-) attached CoreDump to the bug report
<htorque> didrocks, about gsettings - should libglib2.0-bin installed by default? IIRC i manually installed it... (and when trying to remove it, only dev packages are marked for removal)
<didrocks> htorque: I think it is, let me check
<seb128> htorque, you can enable apport to catch crashes
<htorque> dbarth, whew, i missed that CoreDump has 90+ MB, still want it?
<seb128> don't add dump manually to bug
<seb128> they can't be retraced
<htorque> seb128, thanks, already did :-)
<htorque> seb128, so what to do?
<didrocks> htorque: you're right, it's not, I have to add it as a dep of unity :/
<didrocks> or rewrite the transition plugin in C…
<seb128> htorque, use apport to send the bug?
 * TheMuso is back
<htorque> seb128, there's already one. dbarth asked for a coredump. can i attach a backtrace instead of a 90+MB file? :-)
<seb128> you can
<seb128> you probably want to retrace it locally to get debug infos though
<htorque> seb128, thanks, will do :-)
<njpatel> TheMuso, (for when your back) through the panel, we are able to get a little more info about the indicators ("soundmenu", "datetime" etc, so we could even store some strings in Unity for translation for specific indicators)
<TheMuso> njpatel: The issue is that the menus themselves are GTK, and thereby handled accessibility wise already, but since we only use images to identify the menus, there is no text for say orca to speak when moving to a new menu. I don't yet know enough about how GTK menus work to know whether we can slip in extra text for atk to present, without that text being visible.
<njpatel> TheMuso, right, but as Unity knows that the user switched to the next/prev menu, could we announce something to orca?
<njpatel> TheMuso, it could be done from the same gtk program (unity-panel-service) that actually shows the menus, so the same atk connection (or whatever it's called)
<TheMuso> njpatel: I am not sure, and from what I understand so far, I don't think so.
<TheMuso> Or...
<TheMuso> It doesn't really help that I don't understand how much customization is possible with gtk menus + atk.
<TheMuso> The only menus where this will be a problem is the indicators. This problem needs to be addressed for general GNOME/gnome-panel users, so I will do some digging tomorrow to see what I can discover about atk and menus.
<njpatel> thanks
<dbarth> htorque: a backtrace is better, yes ;)
<dbarth> htorque: the thing is that i'd like to see if it's an easy fix or not; ie avoid crashing at least
<dbarth> knowing that the rotating cube is probably *not* a plugin we will recommend with unity; the interface was not designed to work with it, the user experience is "different"
<dbarth> gord: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537833/
<gord> njpatel, your tests are breaking my tests again!
<gord> njpatel, ^^
<njpatel> dbarth, can't deal with it now, can fix after fixing what I'm working on
<njpatel> have I said I hate CMake yet?
<TheMuso> What code is actually responsible for creating the indicator menus and making them visible?
<njpatel> TheMuso, the code in the indicator-* packages, which install .so files into /usr/lib/indicators/4/
<TheMuso> njpatel: Yes but they go via dbusmenu right, so what actually does the rendering with gtk et al?
<njpatel> TheMuso, unity-panel-service (unity/services/) is responsible for loading them
<TheMuso> And in gnome-panel's case, indicator-applet, ok thanks.
<njpatel> TheMuso, no, those files provide GtkMenus to the panel-service, internally they may use dbusmenu to share a menu between the .so and it's service, but we dont' see that
<njpatel> TheMuso, yep, indicator-applet in the panels' case
<TheMuso> njpatel: Ok so what I am interested in here is the gtk menu setup itself.
<njpatel> gnome-panels*
<TheMuso> Ok cool, thats enough to go on.
<njpatel> TheMuso, that will happen in the .so's, so any indicator-* package
<TheMuso> I *think* I may have a solution for labeling the indicators.
<njpatel> sweet
<TheMuso> Basically involves getting the atk object associated with the menu widget, and shoving some text into the atk object to identify it to the framework.
<njpatel> nice
<TheMuso> So far as I understand things anyway, hopefully I am right.
<didrocks> smspillaz: is it wanted that libcompizconfig include CompizPlugin.cmake and not compizconfig-backend-gconf?
<didrocks> (well, it's the ccp plugin, but that make libcompizconfig supporting COMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=package with build type, but not compizconfig-backend-gconf)
<njpatel> dbarth, can you try lp:~unity-team/unity/fix-panel-service-finalize please?
<njpatel> dbarth, if it works, I'll merge-propose
<kvalo> kamstrup: hi. what's the proper way to disgracefully check if gvariant type isn't as expected?
<kamstrup> kvalo: g_variant_get_type_string()
<kamstrup> kvalo:  the question is if the type string is interned so you can do == on it, ,or if you need to g_strcmp0 it
<kvalo> kamstrup: interned?
<njpatel> kvalo, you can do a pointer match if it's always a static string
<kamstrup> kvalo: sorry, it's my Java background. Interned == "managed in an internal string pool so variants share the type strings"
<njpatel> the same string*
<kvalo> njpatel, kamstrup: ah, got it now. thanks :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: do you get :
<kamstrup> ERROR:valasemanticanalyzer.c:2953:vala_semantic_analyzer_get_actual_type: assertion failed: (instance_type != NULL)
<kamstrup> on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/enable-vala-tests/+merge/42094 ?
<njpatel> kamstrup, woah, no :/
<njpatel> kamstrup, i'm on natty
<njpatel> kamstrup, I don't think I touched the code much....
<kamstrup> njpatel: odd, I am using valac from git master, so should be ~same
<njpatel> ya
<njpatel> let me do a clean compile
<njpatel> kamstrup, builds fine with a fresh checkout of that branch
<njpatel> kamstrup, you have gremlins in your system ;)
<kamstrup> njpatel: what's your valac --version?
<njpatel>  valac --version
<njpatel> Vala 0.11.2
<njpatel> kamstrup, ^
<kamstrup> njpatel: hmmm, odd, I'm only a few revisions ahead of that
<kamstrup> njpatel: !
<kamstrup> njpatel: quick Dee API question
<kamstrup> right now we have dee_model_get (model, iter, colN, &valN, colM, &valM, ..., -1)
<kamstrup> this is nice because it's close to GtkTreeModel
<kamstrup> ototh
<kamstrup> in the new GVariant world it might be more natural to simply do:
<kamstrup> dee_model_get (model, iter, &val1, &val2, ...) totally equivalent to g_variant_get() except we don't need the type string for the columns because the model knows that
<kvalo> kamstrup: what about the poor programme, how can he remember that? ;)
<kvalo> programmer*
<kvalo> kamstrup: a question about g_simple_async_result_set_error(). I want to have my own error message in ui-proxy and was planning to use that function. but what should I use as GQuark?
<lamalex> bon matin tout le monde
<bratsche> Morning.
<kvalo> good morning, lamalex and bratsche
<njpatel> kamstrup, but dee_model_get (model, iter, 3, &val0, 6, &val9, -1); wouldn't work, right? You would only be able to get all of them or none?
<tedg> kvalo, I don't think you need the quark, but people usually have a function to create a custom quark for their lib/process so that you can identify it.
<njpatel> hey tedg
<tedg> Morning njpatel
<kvalo> tedg: good morning
<kvalo> tedg: but I got this error: g_simple_async_result_set_error: assertion `domain != 0' failed
<kvalo> tedg: any easy way to go around it?
<tedg> kvalo, Ah, they must require it.  Just do this: "GQuark myquark (void) {statick GQuark quark = 0; if (quark == 0) quark = g_quark_from_static_string("myapp"); return quark; }" and then call that function to get the quark.
<kvalo> tedg, bratsche: btw, I arrive to dallas already on saturday. if you have any tips for a good steak restaurant, I'm happy to hear them :)
<tedg> kvalo, One? ;)
<tedg> I think you're going to have a long week if you're only willing to eat steak once.
<kvalo> tedg: hehe, good point :) I need several of them
<bratsche> Too bad the best restaurant in Dallas just closed last week. :/
<bratsche> After 10 years.
<tedg> bratsche, Which one?
<bratsche> York Street
<tedg> Ah, shucks.  I hadn't been there -- it was on my TODO list :(
<tedg> Apparently too many people had it on their TODO list as well :)
<bratsche> No, that wasn't the issue.
<bratsche> They had managed to maintain a good business even now.
<kvalo> tedg: thanks for the quark tip, I'll do that
<bratsche> There's a really good taco place in Deep Ellum, just east of downtown.
<tedg> bratsche, Hmm, I might have to get that from you... love good tacos.
<tedg> bratsche, Do you know if the light rail is on schedule?  The DART page still says the stop by the hotel is "opening Dec. 2010" but no more info.
<bratsche> I have no idea at all. :/
<bratsche> tedg: The taco place is at 2801 Commerce Street
<tedg> bratsche, Looks like Dec. 6th is the date: http://www.dart.org/about/expansion/otherprojects.asp
<bratsche> Weak
<bratsche> Or maybe that's fine
<bratsche> tedg: When is the sprint here?
<tedg> bratsche, Should be fine, that's next week.  So they can be a month late :)
<tedg> bratsche, Beginning of Jan
<bratsche> Oh, awesome.
<bratsche> Then Dec 6 works out just fine. :)
<tedg> I'm more excited about Orange line to DFW in 2012...
<bratsche> Yeah.
<tedg> I'll have to see if stopping in Plano and just taking that makes sense for me or not.
<tedg> I wish Allen and McKinney would get on board with DART :-/
<bratsche> kvalo: I'm confused.. you're arriving to Dallas when?  This Saturday?
<bratsche> tedg: I'm not surprised that Allen won't.
<tedg> bratsche, I'm hoping all those retailers in the outlet malls and the other stuff there will push them into it.  Just to drive business.
<kvalo> bratsche: sorry, I was "a bit" early. I will arrive on january
<bratsche> kvalo: hehe.. okay cool. :)
<kvalo> bratsche: just dreaming of a proper steak restaurant already now...
<bratsche> kvalo: I'll help you find one.
<kvalo> bratsche: cool! :)
<bratsche> It won't be as good as York Street, but I'm sure we can find something good. :)
 * kvalo expecting a different experience compared to uds at brussels
<tedg> kvalo, No you should expect Texas is exactly the same as Brussels.  Europe in general is basically a mini-Texas.
<kvalo> tedg: hehe :)
<dbarth> lamalex: good morning as well
<dbarth> lamalex: smspillaz is proposing a short call on perf. counters
<lamalex> dbarth, sounds good tome
<lamalex> to me, also
<dbarth> lamalex: do you have 30 min (i can't stay longer, but feel free to continue with sam if needed)
<dbarth> ;)
<lamalex> yeah for sure, i have hours ;)
<dbarth> cool
<htorque> hello everyone, how can i set the position of a new indicator? i cloned indicator-datetime (i'll abuse it as my hello world), renamed everything and now it gets loaded as the first indicator and therefore sits left to the appmenu - not what i want.
<lamalex> njpatel, if I remove the -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX completely, will it install to standard prefix? /usr/local?
<tedg> htorque, The order is set in indicator-applet, there's no other control for it currently.
<njpatel> lamalex, dude, no idea....it's cmake. I'm assuming so
<lamalex> ill just set it :P
<tedg> htorque, If you've got an app indicator you can set the position by setting the ordering_index
<tedg> htorque, and njpatel has promised me all the app indicator ordering will work in Unity for Natty ;)
<htorque> tedg, thanks, so it's always <any other indicator>, appmenu, application, sound, messaging, datetime, session?
<njpatel> it already does!
<njpatel> oh wait
<njpatel> you mean for "other" indicators
<tedg> htorque, Basically, except between datetime and session there is "me"
<htorque> tedg, oh yeah, i uninstalled that one
<njpatel> tedg, it would be appmenu, <foo indicator>, application, sound, message, datetime, me session, no?
<tedg> njpatel, No for application indicators, so they end up in the right order.  In Maverick they ordering wasn't honored.
<njpatel> tedg, oh, that's fixed (or should be)
<njpatel> what's a good way to test?
<tedg> njpatel, Probably should be, but we haven't really talked about what to do with other indicators -- figuring everyone would use app indicator if they wanted to extend things.
<tedg> njpatel, Is your GNOME Power Manger next to your sound?
<njpatel> yes! :)
<njpatel> tedg, can we fix the indicator that prints "gtk_menu_detach()" warnings please? :)
<tedg> njpatel, ?  Hmm, that must be indicator-appmenu... we detach them or GTK gets upset when we reattach, but I didn't think that was generating a warning...
<njpatel> oh, there are tons of warnings from that
<njpatel> everytime you switch windows
<tedg> njpatel, Then stop switching windows!
<njpatel> fine
 * njpatel fullscreens gnome-terminal
<jcastro> dbarth: we need a place to put API docs, who is working on that?
<jcastro> we need like unity.ubuntu.com/API or something
<jcastro> because the tbird guys are asking us about appmenu APIs and we have no place to put them
<jcastro> ditto places, etc.
<jcastro> and the appindicator api docs are living on people.canonical.com/~ted
<jcastro> so something like api.ubuntu.com/10.04
<jcastro> api.ubuntu.com/unstable
<jcastro> etc.
<jcastro> and then we import GTK docs and all that and have it generating them so they all hyperlink
<tedg> jcastro, api.ubuntu.com/{distro release}/{source package name}/index.html
<jcastro> ^^^
<njpatel> gord, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/fix-panel-service-finalize/+merge/42124
<njpatel> tedg, ooh, +1
<gord> njpatel, \o/ thanks. but dbarth could you test that? as the tests were passing here anyway so it was something on your system tripping it up
<didrocks> htorque: just looking at bugs, yeah enabling/disabling plugin in compiz crashes (when unity is enabled)
<tedg> jcastro, What might be interesting is if we used the "natty vs. 11.04" names and changed them at release just to invalidate the Google links to the unstable docs.  i.e. Google would have to reindex.
<jcastro> tedg: whatever works, I would be happy with "oh yeah we should do that" :)
<htorque> didrocks, but they seem to work when starting compiz and they are enabled
<didrocks> htorque: yeah, changing the plugin list dynamically is the issue
<didrocks> not sure why, but can live with that for an alpha1 :)
<htorque> sure :)
<njpatel> didrocks, we don't like changing environments. We creatures of stability.
<njpatel> We're*
<didrocks> njpatel: well, you push the latest possible crack in the world and you tell "We creatures of stability", kidding? :)
 * didrocks keeps that argument for next "one liner fix" :-)
<njpatel> didrocks, it was a tongue-in-cheek comment :)
<didrocks> njpatel: I know dude, kidding as well :-)
<didrocks> njpatel: btw, there is a pending merge request of mine for this evening releas :)
<njpatel> didrocks, okay, about to merge-propose the "show nautilus" stuff home button
<didrocks> \o/
<njpatel> didrocks, tomorrow morning release ;)
<njpatel> didrocks, will review it after proposing mine
<didrocks> what what?
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> it sounds like we agree :-)
<njpatel> didrocks, all branches will be ready by US end of day, will roll tomorrow morning first thing, sound good?
<didrocks> njpatel: if there is no respin tomorrow, there will be no new "unity alpha1" :)
<njpatel> didrocks, ah, nice
<didrocks> njpatel: of course, you can argue it's time to break gnome-session or whatever to get a respin tomorrow :)
<njpatel> didrocks, so what time today do you need it?
<didrocks> njpatel: more seriously, sounds good :)
<didrocks> njpatel: I think we will have some respin with maybe the indicator-nm
<njpatel> ah, sweet
<didrocks> njpatel: it's just fun to annoy you :)
<njpatel> lol
<jcastro> didrocks: njpatel I need bitesize bugs, please mark them as you see them
<njpatel> jcastro, as soon as we're done with A1, yep
<jcastro> njpatel: when does the milestone end for you?
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, for alpha1 version?
<njpatel> jcastro, tomorrow morning
<didrocks> ok
<jcastro> ah perfect
<jcastro> I want announce thursdayish
<didrocks> I have some on my list :)
<didrocks> will get them to you
<jcastro> along with the release so people know what to work on
<njpatel> jcastro, then i can go through all the bugs with a massive clean up and also to start marking things out as bitesize
<jcastro> didrocks: I am watching the lp tag, just tag them bitesize
<njpatel> so then we're all set for thursday
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, will maybe go with njpatel on the list
<jcastro> nod
<didrocks> njpatel: need for a thursday release btw? I would say no…
<jcastro> try not to make them all boring either, nice little feature implementations would be great
<didrocks> jcastro: oh I got this "rewrite using fluxbox", doesn't fit? :)
<jcastro> didrocks: we need unity-xeyes
<didrocks> jcastro: heh, awesome! the xeyes indicator :)
<njpatel> I'm sure ted will love that
<jcastro> it needs to be 60fps too!
<jcastro> njpatel: I was wondering, since it's probably low priority for you ... what do you think about a an alt-f2/launcher place?
<njpatel> So you'll be DOS-ing Unity from the panel service? :)
<jcastro> or someone perhaps placeifying gnome do
<njpatel> jcastro, doesn't really need to be a place, we had an idea to just show the search bar of the places for Alt+F2 and let you launch apps
<jcastro> oh ok
<didrocks> jcastro: it's more stripping the code from gnome-panel right now and build in an executable
<jcastro> is that bitesizeable?
<didrocks> I have a WI for that :)
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> nm then
<njpatel> didrocks, well, don't do that just yet
<didrocks> njpatel: oh? you finally changed your plan?
<cyphermox> hmmm placeifying gnome-do
<jcastro> cyphermox: I know right? Brilliant
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, no worry dude, as long as you tell me to do less work, I won't complain :)
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, so it looks nice. the gnome-panel one is if we cant' do anything else
<njpatel> :)
<didrocks> njpatel: just keep me in touch before feature freeze :)
<njpatel> hah, sure :)
<kvalo> kenvandine: hi. we are extending the indicator-network settings window and it's written in pygtk. as python and autotools don't work together so well, we are wondering if we should create a separate package for the settings window. what do you think?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> it would certainly be much simpler
<kenvandine> but, it is extra release overhead
<kvalo> kenvandine: how much extra work a new package will create?
<kenvandine> since, at least for a while, you'll probably need to do releases for both at the same time
<kvalo> kenvandine: yeah, the overhead is my worry as well.
<kenvandine> from my side it isn't much
<lamalex> didrocks, how do ddebs get update? the -dbgsym packages are broken as of your compiz update
<lamalex> broken meaning conflicting with compiz
<kvalo> kenvandine: ok, thanks for the answers. I'll try to have just one package, but I'll keep creating a separate package as plan b.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> kvalo, i know it is painful
<kvalo> didrocks: do you have time tomorrow for a quick python+autotools session
<kvalo> ?
<kenvandine> kvalo, dobey might have some pointers
<didrocks> lamalex: you mean, you don't have latest version?
<lamalex> didrocks, I just tried to update and they conflict
<didrocks> lamalex: well, did ou check what version is it?
<didrocks> ddeb generation can take some time
<didrocks> kvalo: sure
<lamalex> there don't appear to be dbgsym packages for 0ubuntu2
<kvalo> didrocks: nice. I'll ping you tomorrow and see if you have time
<kvalo> kenvandine: thanks, all pointers are welcome :)
<didrocks> lamalex: so, you have your answer, just wait for a couple of hours and they should be there :)
<didrocks> kvalo: should be good once unity is released and uploaded
<lamalex> didrocks, ok cool. i was just asking how they got updated ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i am interested in how you make autotools and python play well together as well
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, so you're not interested :)
<didrocks> (I read "play well" :))
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> i briefly tried to do that years ago and gave up pretty quickly
<didrocks> lamalex: yeah, it's automated… can take some time
<lamalex> dbarth, did QA want to be able to pass coordinates to unity and get state of the item at those coords, or just be able to see coords in state output
<didrocks> well, it's possible without a lot of headache, but it's not optimal
<tedg> njpatel, DBO, you know instead of having these present hacks around, we should just have BAMF do it once.  That way when we fix Compiz we have one place to undo the crap.
<tedg> I'm thinking perhaps more libbamf than BAMF itself.  But, we should isolate it.
<kenvandine> didrocks, it would be nice to put the new gwibber vala client in the gwibber sources
<kenvandine> so i have a new found interest in making it work :)
<njpatel> Agreed, but then everything would need to link to libbamf, even things that don't need it
<njpatel> tedg, ^
<njpatel> tedg, i would have it once in libbamf and once in libindicate (rhythmbox never raises for me)
<tedg> njpatel, Well, where everything is a pretty small set of things :)
<njpatel> tedg, true, true
<kenvandine> tedg, so for appindicator, adding gtk3 builds, do you think I need to keep the python bindings around for gtk2?
<tedg> I'd rather have it in libbamf and then link libbamf to libindicate.
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh, yeah, understood :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Probably, as the GIR ones will be a slightly different API, no?
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> kenvandine, Is there a way to do that conversion seamlessly?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> however
<kenvandine> people will just depend on the older python-appindicator...
<kenvandine> and they won't get updated...
<njpatel> tedg, makes sense
<kenvandine> unless they port to the gir API
<tedg> kenvandine, I consider that a distro question -- and I'll drop all the binding $%#$% as soon as you'll let me ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> wow.. no seb128...
<kenvandine> didrocks, what do you think about that question?
 * tedg 's worried about the state of space-time with no seb128
<didrocks> hum, let me scrollback :)
<kenvandine> tedg, do you plan to make big changes to appindicator for natty?
<kenvandine> API that is?
<tedg> kenvandine, We plan on adding a couple things, but it should all be backwards compatible.
<kenvandine> just wonder if people using the python bindings will lose out much by not getting updated
<tedg> kenvandine, I'd like to break Vala though as I think we can get it generated with the constructors correctly...
<tedg> kenvandine, Not a lot, but some little things.
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, yo uneed the python bindings
<tedg> kenvandine, But, it'll loose out a lot if they try to bring in gtk2 and gtk3 into the same process :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: for instance, gtkrecordmydesktop is not going to gtk3…
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah, but it will depend on the older python-appindicator
<tedg> Don't know how Python protects from that stuff -- but there are some *critical* imports that should conflict.
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, you mean removing the binding, so the python-appindicator support for gtk2?
<kenvandine> didrocks, i mean removing the python bindings from the source and the package...
<didrocks> I think if it's backward compatible, do not touch anything this cycle
<didrocks> we have already enough to figure with GNOME3 without adding additional work that can be avoided :)
<kenvandine> but apps would still be able to depend on the latest version of python-appindicator
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, lets make it a priority to get rid of that next cycle :)
<tedg> kenvandine, k
<kvalo> kamstrup: again a long one, but pretty simple: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-backend-2/+merge/42131
<jono> didrocks, hey, is Unity now switched on by default in the natty daily ISOs?
<didrocks> jono: yeah, it is :)
<didrocks> jono: of course, should be check, but on upgrade or in the ISO, it should be the default
<jono> didrocks, sweet :-)
<jono> I can upgrade then :-)
<didrocks> hehe, nice :)
<jono> didrocks, is it pretty reliable?
<didrocks> jono: I got no crash today, so I would say yeah :)
<didrocks> jono: the migration compiz 0.8 -> 0.9 is the less tested part though
<didrocks> so I'm interested in data there :)
<jono> didrocks, cool :)
<njpatel> didrocks, see, R-E-L-I-A-B-L-E. It's what we're all about.
<didrocks> njpatel: hehe, let's see after A1 the number of bug reports :p
<njpatel> :)
<albyrock87> ping MacSlow
<MacSlow> albyrock87, what's up?
<albyrock87> MacSlow, I wrote you an email weeks ago, can you help me with one thing? Is there a way to have the subpixel antialias in an ImageSurface while drawing Pango layouts?
<MacSlow> albyrock87, I replied to that, didn't I?
<albyrock87> mh nope..
<albyrock87> I didn't recive any email..
<MacSlow> albyrock87, best example would be to check out notify-osd (bzr branch lp:notify-osd), cd notify-osd/tests, read through render_text_to_surface() at line 57 of test-scroll-text.c
<MacSlow> albyrock87, that'll give you a nice example of a stand-alone code-sample doing what you're looking for.
<albyrock87> MacSlow, ok thanks, I'm going to look at it right now :)
<MacSlow> albyrock87, the "magic" line being 116 -> pango_cairo_context_set_font_options (pango_layout_get_context (layout), font_opts);
<albyrock87> MacSlow, I already do this, using the font_opts from get_default_screen ().. But the rendering still have the GREY_ANTIALIAS
<MacSlow> albyrock87, font-options is what you should care about
<albyrock87> are you rendering into an ImageSurface right?
<MacSlow> albyrock87, yup
<MacSlow> albyrock87, maybe your system-settings don't use subpixel aa
<MacSlow> albyrock87, you can set it explicitly by defining your own font-options... no need to take the one from the system
<albyrock87> MacSlow, it uses subpixel, in fact, if I draw directly into the widget.window it works..
<MacSlow> albyrock87, is your image-surface perhaps only A8?
<dbarth> DBO: something for bamf or the launcher: http://imagebin.org/125328
<MacSlow> albyrock87, you need a RGB24 at least
<dbarth> DBO: may be it should say "(Unknown)" or something like that instead of an empty list
<albyrock87> MacSlow, it's ARGB32,,
<DBO> sorry
<dbarth> a launcher thing actually, bamf should just report the empty string
<MacSlow> albyrock87, hm... then I don't know
<DBO> dbarth, will fix, thank you
<MacSlow> albyrock87, see if the test-scroll-text.c works on your system and work from there
<albyrock87> MacSlow, ok, now I try, thanks
<MacSlow> albyrock87, good luck!
<dbarth> didrocks: on natty, should i dist-upgrade today to get the latest packages, or is upgrade just fine?
<didrocks> dbarth: upgrade should be fine
<dbarth> k, thanks
<dbarth> DBO: same issue, as a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/682787 (for your karma score ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682787 in Unity "Tooltip shouldn't be empty (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<DBO> dbarth, but I cant trade in Karma for music yet on Ubuntu One
<sense> When will the menu items in the launcher's right click menu get labels again?
<sense> proper lables
<jcastro> tedg: can you check out bug #682786?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682786 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application leak *may* have been found through nm-applet (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682786
 * tedg clicks
<tedg> bratsche, Looks like an appmenu-gtk thing? ^
<lamalex> hey guys, is it possible to manually start the panel service?
<lamalex> tedg, ^ DBO ^
<DBO> lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<lamalex> oh man the order is all fucked now
<jono> DBO, hey man, tried Unity in Natty, looking good
<jono> any idea when the places and dash is due to land?
<DBO> good to hear
<jono> will it be in for A1?
<DBO> I think design was slated to be semi-final by A1
<DBO> so I guess that means A2
<jono> gotcha
<jono> cool
<jono> cyphermox, great work on the network indicator
<jono> I just tried it in natty, worked flawlessly :-)
<cyphermox> jono, aha, check your memory usage anyway ;)
<cyphermox> but thanks :)
<jono> cyphermox, lol
<jono> it's a great start, that's for sure :-)
<cyphermox> hehe yeah
<jono> unity is going to be *so* awesome in Natty :-)
<cyphermox> it already started!
<jono> yes indeed :-)
<jono> brb
<kenvandine> yay... NetworkManager in the indicator!
<kenvandine> i am finally free to go work at the coffee shop again :-D
<mterry> If compiz crashes, but doesn't give me a apport dialog or leave a file in /var/crash, how best should I file a bug?
<mterry> (in natty)
<sense> mterry: I've gathered information by running 'compiz --display :0' in tty1.
<sense> The recent crashes often generate output there.
<mterry> sense, will try next time
<jamalta> sense is gone now, but i was going to ask about running compiz from tty1.. it seems to crash for me after a few seconds because of dbus
<jamalta> does dbus create a separate user session when you login from tty1 vs logging in through gdm?
#ayatana 2010-11-30
<RAOF> jamalta: tty1 doesn't have a session bus; the session bus is started by (gnome-session?  Or our X11 startup things?) and the address stored in an env variable.
<jamalta> RAOF: so if i set that env variable with the address in tty1, would it be able to communicate over that dbus session?
<jamalta> I'm trying to start compiz from tty1, because I can't do anything in my gnome-session when compiz crashes
<RAOF> I think so, yes.
<jamalta> Thanks! I'll have to play with that later then...
<RAOF> jamalta: The other option is to enable byoubu and start a gnome-terminal in your session.
<RAOF> That way screen is started up, tty1 logs into the screen, and you've got all the appropriate env variables pre-set.
<RAOF> That's what I do.
<jamalta> Ah, right.. that's an even better approach.
<jamalta> Thanks! :)
<jamalta> The way I had dealt with it up to now, was by loading compiz from tty1 and trying to reload compiz from gnome-session before it crashed due to the dbus plugin … awful approach but it worked decently most of the time.
<jamalta> It's annoying when compiz crashes on load
<TheMuso> I personally go to a tty and run metacity with the DISPLAY env set, but RAOF's suggestion is the best of the lot.
<jono> TheMuso, hey
<jono> haven't caught up since UDS
<jono> how is the accessibility work going?
<TheMuso> jono: Slowly but surely. I have had a lot to learn, and things are still very much in the design phase.
<jono> TheMuso, ahhh cool
<jono> what is the current state of the work?
<TheMuso> Design phase pretty much, working out exactly how we are going to make the launcher accessible at this point.
<jamalta> TheMuso: running metacity creates a dbus session?
<TheMuso> jamalta: No, running metacity allows you to get control of your gui session again, at which point you can run compiz --replace
<jamalta> I was setting the DISPLAY env variable to be able to run compiz, but it would crash after about 5-10 seconds because it couldn't talk to dbus
<jamalta> Ohhh
<jamalta> Right right, that makes sense.. compiz doesn't run on top of metacity.. it replaces it.
<jamalta> So if I'd like to start helping out with Unity, what is something I can work on?
<jamalta> I started playing around with a bug a week or so ago, but didn't notice that it had been resolved (or was being worked on) by someone else in a separate branch.. so I wanted to ask instead of picking out a bug that may be resolved or in the process of being resolved.
<DBO> RAOF, you here?
<RAOF> DBO: Yup.
<RAOF> Word up?
<DBO> RAOF, is sibling window stacking enforced by window managers or X?
<RAOF> Off the top of my head I don't know.
<DBO> RAOF, how can I find out? :)
<RAOF> What do you mean by “enforced” in this case, too?
<DBO> does X force those windows to be stacked sequentially
<DBO> or does it just hint the window manager to "please respect the stacking these windows have requested, with a cherry on top, please"
<DBO> in other words, is it reliable :P
<RAOF> Well, X *has* to know the stacking order because it has to draw the windows in the right order.
<DBO> RAOF, right but when I call XConfigureWindow
<RAOF> But that's not neccessarily what you're asking.
<DBO> and set a window to have a sibling window
<DBO> does X enforce the sibling window stacking mode you set
<DBO> or is it just hinted to the window manager?
<RAOF> Let me do a quick grep.
<DBO> RAOF, I appreciate you giving me help here :)
<RAOF> DBO: Ok.  It looks like the sibling window stacking is encoded in the order of the list of sibling windows; calls like XCirculateSubwindows will alter this order.
<DBO> so in other words
<DBO> I can rely on siblings windows being stacked together
<RAOF> I think so, yes.
<DBO> RAOF, wonderful news
<DBO> you are a gentleman and a scholar
<smspillaz> DBO: are you calling XConfigureWindow on the nux window or it's parent?
<smspillaz> DBO: if you call it on the nux window I don't know if it will work
<DBO> smspillaz, I am not calling it at all
<DBO> you are going to be the one calling it
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> I'll figure that out as soon as I get a chance then
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> you're reliable
<DBO> I like that
<smspillaz> I just seem to recall the sibling stuff not working in compiz++ but maybe this was because I was calling it with child windows and not parent ones
<smspillaz> in which case we'll need to make sure the windows are stacked correctly from the unityshell plugin itself
<smspillaz> (since obviously the parent is not supposed to be accessible by clients)
<smspillaz> DBO: also, I'm supposed to be reliable?
<DBO> smspillaz, well modestly
<DBO> smspillaz, you're in law school so I figure you should only be working double overtime
<smspillaz> thanks
<ssj6akshat> so, is http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/certification/application-packaging
<ssj6akshat> for getting applications into software center?
<DBO> smspillaz, so reparenting in compiz
<DBO> does it happen when I map a window
<DBO> what if I unmap then remap a window?
<smspillaz> DBO: the window is reparented on create
<smspillaz> so it always has a parent
<smspillaz> if you unmap all the children of a window, it will also unmap the parent
<DBO> smspillaz, so it will reparent even before the first map?
<smspillaz> yes I believe so
<smspillaz> let me check the code
<DBO> please
<smspillaz> DBO: actually the behaviour will change soon anways
<DBO> to?
<DBO> because the current behavior breaks if you are an app
<DBO> and you create a window, map it, and do a grab on it really fast
<smspillaz> DBO: I want to change it so that the reparent happens on CreateNotify (before a CompWindow even gets created) so that there is no epileptic fit
<DBO> because you get all that done before compiz reparents it
<DBO> which breaks the grab
<smspillaz> exactly
<smspillaz> we are reparenting too late
<smspillaz> it just requires some core work
<smspillaz> and it has been on my TODO list for a while
<smspillaz> but I have all this other stuff to get done too
<DBO> its causing more work now for us all
<smspillaz> wait for the first ConfigureNotify and then do your grab
<smspillaz> I don't like reorganizing my priorities while I am working on things since it casues me to scatterbrain and not get stuff done
<smspillaz> (sorry to be blunt at that)
<DBO> no problem
<DBO> we are going to change how we make windows
<DBO> basically create early, map later
<DBO> map/grab later
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> BTW the reparenting stuff works like this:
<smspillaz> -> CreateNotify -> if mapped, then reparent, otherwise wait for map
<smspillaz> it should be CreateNotify -> reparent
<smspillaz> reading man XReparentWindow I can see how broken the old behaviour is
<smspillaz> "If the specified window is mapped, XReparentWindow() automatically performs an UnmapWindow request on it, removes it from its current position in the hierarchy, and inserts it as the child of the specified parent. The window is placed in the stacking order on top with respect to sibling windows. "
<smspillaz> DBO: so it's just like
<smspillaz> DBO: create -> map -> reparent -> unmap -> map
<smspillaz> no wonder bamf was going batshit at you
<DBO> yes
<DBO> that explains so much shit
<smspillaz> I'll need to sit down and fix it at some point
<smspillaz> just after I get this decoration stuff working
<DBO> smspillaz, thank you
<smspillaz> hyperair is going to kill me for not fixing his bugs
<smspillaz> or at least for pushing his bugs down my FIFO stack
<hyperair> rawr
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> oh i won't kill you, don't worry
<hyperair> i still need you to fix my bugs, see
<TheMuso> lol
<DBO> hyperair, what happened to your DBO worshiping ways?
<smspillaz> what does DBO even stand for?
<DBO> DeeBeeOh
<smspillaz> DemigodBigObject?
<smspillaz> ahh damn ;-)
<smspillaz> DBO: and what does DeeBeeOh stand for ;-)
<DBO> DBO
 * smspillaz asplode
<spikeb> recursive recursiveness
<smspillaz> "smspillaz" is just actually my old nickname
<smspillaz> well "spillaz"
<smspillaz> if you pronounce it in australia
<smspillaz> *n
<DBO> Fosters fosters fosters barby fosters
<smspillaz> which kind of might translate to "spillers"
<smspillaz> except that the "ers" kind of sounds like "eehhhh-arrrr-z"
<smspillaz> DBO: lol
<smspillaz> DBO: you know that we don't have Fosters right?
<DBO> its australian for beer
<smspillaz> yeah I know
<smspillaz> we don't have it
<smspillaz> well the brand anyways
<hyperair> DBO: hmm? what DBO worshiping ways?
<DBO> hyperair, dont pretend like you dont love me
<DBO> I KNOW YOU
<smspillaz> sounds like the creepy conversations my stalkerfriend used to have with me
<hyperair> DBO: heheh great to know that i'm known. =p
<spikeb> i tried out unity on natty yesterday :)
<DBO> im so sorry
<spikeb> or was it hte day before? anyways.
<DBO> are you okay?
<hyperair> O_o
 * spikeb was impressed
<hyperair> sorry if i'm not making sense at the moment, but my latency is on the order of a few seconds at the moment.
<DBO> do you need a hug?
<hyperair> ._.
 * smspillaz could use a hug
<hyperair> i don't need a hug
<DBO> spikeb, the launcher is mostly my baby this cycle
<DBO> I think its coming along well
<hyperair> i could use a good internet connection
<DBO> smspillaz, hugs are for winners!
<spikeb> DBO, you're doing excellent work.
 * smspillaz gave out free hugs at university one day
<DBO> spikeb, launcher and compiz integration with sam doing a massive portion of helping on the second part
<smspillaz> s/massive/small/
<smspillaz> also why does everyone call me "sam" and not smspillaz ?
<spikeb> i like what i see so far, lets hope they gave you guys enough time to pull it together
<DBO> I think we can
<smspillaz> they gave us plenty of time
<DBO> smspillaz, well on the canonical servers becuase you broke tab complete by having your clone there
<DBO> smspillaz, and here becuase I get used to the canonical servers
<smspillaz> DBO: oh right, I need to kill him
<smspillaz> oh here's a mindfsck question for you
<DBO> probably
<smspillaz> ok, so say I had a brain cloning device and I could clone your brain onto njpatel's and njpatel's on to yours
<smspillaz> which one do you kill
<smspillaz> (they drilled us in this on philosophy)
 * smspillaz grumbles and gets back to coding
<smspillaz> (the answer is done of them because you are both dudes)
<smspillaz> *none
<hyperair> strange philosophy
<DBO> you mean my mentality is in njpatel, and his in mine?
<DBO> and one of us must die?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> ye
<smspillaz> s
<smspillaz> it was the memory identity theory
<smspillaz> stupid stupid
<smspillaz> argh I hated that unit so much
<DBO> the solution is obviously best resolved by a death match
<DBO> the self correcting nature of the universe will see to it that those who need to die, in fact die
<DBO> I guess thats dangerously close to what the germans were going on about 70 years ago, but lets not argue over details
<smspillaz> it is
<smspillaz> how did we even get on this topic anyways?
<DBO> Godwins law clearly states that the likelihood of the discussion of nazi's increases as the length of the discussion itself does
<smspillaz> AH yes!
<DBO> we were just, well, godwin'd
<smspillaz> DBO: I adjudicate high school debating and I know this one well
<smspillaz> I have a little running tally for how long it takes for students to start making appeals to nazy germany in their argument
<DBO> ah yes teh good ol "NO YOU'RE A NAZI" club
<smspillaz> that or soviet russia
<DBO> never take the soviet russia approach
<DBO> "In soviet russia, debate wins you" == debate over
<smspillaz> I'm going to use that the next time I run an argument
<kvalo> morning
<smspillaz> morning all
<coz_> its definitly morening here  1:30 am
<kvalo> coz_: hehe :)
<coz_> :)
<TheMuso> Yay, patch piloting done for one month for me... Although I am back on next week. :)
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> morning
<didrocks> hey smspillaz, how are you?
<kvalo> didrocks: good morning
<didrocks> good morning kvalo!
<smspillaz> didrocks: alllrighty :) Just working on this metacity stuff
<smspillaz> I seem to have finally got my head around how the metacity theme stuff works
<smspillaz> it's quite sophisticated
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh nice!
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, you will wrote a documentation ? :)
<smspillaz> hahahaha
<smspillaz> maybe ;-)
<smspillaz> isn't there documentation for how to write metacity themes already?
<smspillaz> didrocks: at least right now I have it parsing my new properties and filling some structs
 * smspillaz really hates the gnome coding style though
<smspillaz> the code and braces are too close to each other
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, for metacity themes, there are some
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh nice :)
<didrocks> and gnome coding style is better than X one :)
<didrocks> (ok, that was just for the troll)
<didrocks> but yeah, the 2 spaces in front of the braces is quite disturbing, I tend to agree
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, it's interesting since the parser assumes that every tag will have subtags
<smspillaz> so I had it doing weird things for a while until I implemented some "parse subtags" functions which just returned and made sure there were no subtags
<smspillaz> hi dbarth
<didrocks> smspillaz: ahah, nice trick :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh btw, I found another bug in your cmake in compiz :)
<didrocks> (again a COMPIZDESTDIR vs DESTDIR)
<smspillaz> feel free to commit a patch then
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, it's quite tricky in fact, and I'm not impacted as we just got on make install some perm error (it tries to install in /usr/share…)
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, I think we should have a look at removing COMPIZDESTDIR in the futur, simply
<didrocks> and just cope with DESTDIR
<didrocks> I'm sure there is a way :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: indeed
<smspillaz> didrocks: I only added COMPIZ_DESTDIR because DESTDIR wasn't working
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, it's working for most cases until you need to know where DESTDIR is :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm sure someone else got that issue too, we'll have a look later
<smspillaz> didrocks: env${DESTDIR} ?
<smspillaz> well actually, no that won't work will it
<didrocks> smspillaz: doesn't work, I was thinking that at well at first glancec
<didrocks> but it's replaced and not kept in the generated MakeFile
<didrocks> what we need is variable kept "as is"
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> I don't have enough CMake foo yet :)
<smspillaz> I believe this discussion was had in the cmake circles and it needs to be implemented up there
<didrocks> let's trap agateau in Dallas somewhere and have a deeper look :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm mostly sure it should be somewhere in the documentation…
<didrocks> that will be weird if not implemented…
<didrocks> would*
<didrocks> I can imagine ton of cases when we need it :)
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<kamstrup> MacSlow: hi
<kamstrup> good morning everyone
<MacSlow> hey kamstrup
<MacSlow> kamstrup, do you happen to have the issue that no launcher-icons (except for the desktop-switcher) show up?
<kamstrup> MacSlow: no it works fine here
<kamstrup> MacSlow: sounds like a bamf issue?
<MacSlow> kamstrup, ever since yesterday afternoon I've that.
<MacSlow> yeah... that's what I think too
<kvalo> kamstrup: good morning
<kvalo> kamstrup: any chance you could review two merge requests again? https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+activereviews
<kamstrup> kvalo: sure, I actually just opened the diff before you pinged me :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: awesome :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: due to a connman upgrade I need to create a new release today
<kvalo> kamstrup: as you will find out soon, there's an API break in connman
<njpatel> didrocks, Hey, I'm just reviewing branches that were put up by the guys last night then I'll cut a release. Sound good?
<didrocks> njpatel: awesome dude!
<didrocks> njpatel: there is still a nux branch somewhere, I'm not sure to have the time to review it, if you can do it, ,please :)
<didrocks> (the bmp -> png)
<njpatel> didrocks, yep, will do
<njpatel> smspillaz, did you have a chance to look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/676096 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 676096 in Unity "Mumble crashing compiz-glib (affected: 2, heat: 101)" [Critical,Triaged]
<smspillaz> njpatel: yes it is fixed
<smspillaz> njpatel: some stupid race condition with timers
<njpatel> smspillaz, sweet, update the bug please
<smspillaz> njpatel: :)
<smspillaz> njpatel: good progress on your metacity stuff btw
<smspillaz> njpatel: I have the shadow and padding properties parsing now
<smspillaz> and exported via libmetacity-private
<njpatel> smspillaz, woohoo!
<kamstrup> kvalo: ! man you write a lot of code. You!
<kamstrup> kvalo: but almost through the first one, now
<smspillaz> heh, I don't know why I had this crazy idea
<smspillaz> I turned the wobbly settings up to maximum crack when stress testing transition scripts
<smspillaz> now they are stuck like that
<kvalo> kamstrup: sorry for the extra work! you can punch me next time we meet :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: ... behind the sauna
<kamstrup> ;-)
<kvalo> haha :D
<kvalo> kamstrup: on the bright side after your review there's only a small portion of dbus-glib code in indicator.c \o/
<njpatel> smspillaz, you never merged this? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.remove-io-from-pl/+merge/41936
<smspillaz> didn't jason merge it?
<njpatel> it's not marked as much
<njpatel> could you check please?
<smspillaz> ah ok
<njpatel> (just retry the merge, bzr should say "nothing to do" if it's been merged before)
<smspillaz> njpatel: ok
<kamstrup> kvalo: first one done
<kvalo> kamstrup, njpatel: I want to clear the network menu after a crash (or actually always during boot). what's the easiest way to do this with dbusmenu?
<kvalo> kamstrup: thank you very much!
<kvalo> kamstrup, njpatel: my problem is that I see stale menuitems after a indicator-netowrk-service crash
<njpatel> kvalo, clear the root menu? dbusmenu_menuitem_foreach? or _get_children () and remove them all?
<kamstrup> kvalo: the namespace merge approved without comments
<kvalo> njpatel: ok, thanks. I'll try that
<kamstrup> Awesome. The latest Maverick updates broke my dev box :-S
<kamstrup> I'll be offline a while trying to fix it
<kamstrup> woohoo, back again
<kamstrup> njpatel: ... did you see my dee_model_get() API question yesterday?
<njpatel> kamstrup, yeah, I replied too
<kvalo> kamstrup: what broke it?
<kamstrup> njpatel: huh - I never saw that, and I can't find it in my logs...
<kamstrup> kvalo: hehe, it's tragicomic... It's the ABI breaking glib patches we apply they broke everything because I have a pretty spaghetti-like installtion
<njpatel> uno momento
<kvalo> kamstrup: ouch
<njpatel> Nov 29 14:16:47 <njpatel>	kamstrup, but dee_model_get (model, iter, 3, &val0, 6, &val9, -1); wouldn't work, right? You would only be able to get all of them or none?
<kamstrup> njpatel: right. We still have individual column getters ala get_int(model, iter, col_index) of course
<njpatel> kamstrup, I'd say that the variant one would be dee_model_get_all, then? dee_model_get
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's just that in practice I've never only extracted a subset of the row data, it's almost always all or none
<njpatel> kamstrup, good point
<kamstrup> njpatel: and I'd rather not have too many different ways to access the model
<kamstrup> njpatel: and the index based get() seems out of style when the rest of the API uses variants
<kamstrup> njpatel: so the question is: which is the more important - to look like GtkTreeModel or to tie in with GVariant
<njpatel> kamstrup, agreed, so I don't mind _get being for everything if it reduces complexity
<njpatel> kamstrup, as you mentioned, I've only used it the !get_all case once or twice, would easily be able to make that two calls
<njpatel> (get_foo(), I mean)
<kamstrup> right
<kvalo> kamstrup: I pushed now the fixes: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-backend-2/+merge/42131
<TheMuso> Nice network indicator, although I find myself thrown out of the menu every now and then, i.e I hilight an option, and after a few seconds the menu refreshes, and I lose focus on the item I was on.
<kvalo> TheMuso: ah, I didn't think of that. that's annoying
<kvalo> TheMuso: care to file a bug or do you want me to do it?
<TheMuso> kvalo: I expected warts, considering its relatively new.
<TheMuso> I will do so tomorrow.
<TheMuso> When I am a little more fres.
<TheMuso> fresh
<kvalo> TheMuso: excellent, thanks. feel free to file more bugs as you find them :)
<TheMuso> will do.
<smspillaz> njpatel: already pushed
<njpatel> smspillaz, thanks
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you experience gnome-panel applets crashing at load?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes I do not know what casues
<smspillaz> *this
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, it seems to be compiz related
<didrocks> (and a recent regression)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think that can be important for A1 TBH (that said, today)
<didrocks> I tried to remove the fade and animation plugins
<didrocks> no luck
<smspillaz> didrocks: it would probably be this reparenting fiasco
<didrocks> smspillaz: let me try without the glibmm branch, the previous glib one
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> I don't remember I get it there
<smspillaz> I doubt that would cause problems though
<hyperair> my panels stopped crashing once compiz got faster at loading though
<didrocks> ok, so timing issue
<smspillaz> I've seen this on and off, and like I said I have no idea what causes it so maybe it is applications trying to do stuff and then getting reparented
<hyperair> probably
<didrocks> smspillaz: gnome-panel has a startup animation
<didrocks> smspillaz: and it's sliding
<didrocks> can be the cause?
<smspillaz> didrocks: that wouldn't do it
<hyperair> ho, that might be it. now my panel slides down after compiz loads.
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think this is a reparenting issue, although tbh it will take me a long time to fix
<didrocks> let's find a workaround for alpha1
<didrocks> I'm disabling the startup animation in case
<smspillaz> didrocks: there isn't one. We need to fix the reparenting implementation in compiz and like I said this will take me a while
<didrocks> logout/login
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but we can't ship A1 with that
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can confirm that without panel animation I don't get anymore crash
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: I am looking into changing how reparenting is done then
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice, I'll open a bug about it
<didrocks> smspillaz: as a workaround, I'll try to disable the animation
<smspillaz> ok
<njpatel> didrocks, can we just not fallback to metacity + gnome-panel for A1?
<didrocks> njpatel: no, I think we still want the right experience, so disabling the animation can fix it (on new install only)
<didrocks> not sure how we can do it easily though
<njpatel> oh, okay
<didrocks> the thing is that gnome-panel is generating those keys…
<didrocks> let me try to set them as default for now
<didrocks> or mandatory…
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved the backend-2 branch!
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks a lot!
<kvalo> kamstrup: and from now on there will be smaller merges :)
<didrocks> njpatel: did you see that issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683065 in unity (Ubuntu) "Menu bar becomes blank periodically (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> DBO: hey dude
<didrocks> DBO: does your commit in Nux fix fullscreen app issues?
<njpatel> didrocks, fullscreen has been fixed for some time, no?
<didrocks> njpatel: not application fullscreen
<didrocks> njpatel: there are some bugs I filed IIRC
<didrocks> gnome-screensaver was, right
<njpatel> oh
<didrocks> yeah, just try (but you have the new version I guess) firefox or chromium in fullscreen
<didrocks> I still have the bar there
<didrocks> let's try new nux once built
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> fail at configure, nice :)
<didrocks> (I hate doxygen as well)
<njpatel> didrocks, milestoned, thanks for the head's up
<didrocks> who touched the configure.ac? :)
<didrocks> ok, it's me :)
<didrocks> but not related ^^
<didrocks> njpatel: do you get an issue when trying to build with nux documentation?
<njpatel> didrocks, fullscreening chromium or firefox works fine for me
<njpatel> didrocks, no, I don't build it anymore :)
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, with new nux?
<njpatel> didrocks, what's the issue?
<njpatel> didrocks, with latest everything
<didrocks> ok, should be fixed in new nux
<didrocks> njpatel: for the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538278/
<didrocks> it seems it doesn't DX_COND in configure.ac
<kvalo> njpatel, kamstrup: back to my stale dbusmenu menuitems. I did this but I can't access the stale items: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538277/
<njpatel> okay, feel free to commit
<njpatel> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> njpatel: hum, I didn't get a fix yet :)
<kvalo> njpatel, kamstrup: the problem is easy to reproduce with 'killall -KILL indicator-network-service'
<didrocks> It doesn't seem I'm skipping an include there
<njpatel> kvalo, hmm, you might need ted for this, I haven't a lot of experience with dbusmenu
<njpatel> seems like that should work, though :/
<didrocks> njpatel: dude, did you autogen.sh --enable-documentation?
<kvalo> njpatel: good to know that I'm on right track, thanks. I'll experiment more and ask from tedg
<njpatel> didrocks, I don't think so, no
<didrocks> njpatel: I think you need it, like previous week :)
<njpatel> didrocks, I didn't last week either dude
<didrocks> njpatel: make dist doesn't include it, but you need to configure with the doc
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> njpatel: oh right, but we didn't touched any MakeFile.am, right?
<didrocks> contrary to this week
<njpatel> not sure
<njpatel> yeah, maybe
<njpatel> I'm re-rolling with --enable-documentation
<njpatel> hold up
<didrocks> I think that DX_HTML_FEATURE(ON) is subjected to that
<didrocks> just a guess, I don't see what changed apart that this week, there is a Makefile changed
<njpatel> didrocks, can I just re-upload?
<njpatel> instead of bumping?
<didrocks> njpatel: sure
<smspillaz> didrocks: DBO: ping
<didrocks> yep?
<smspillaz> I've got a patch here which changes up compiz slightly so that we don't do anything on CreateNotify and reparent immediately on MapRequest
<njpatel> didrocks, try now
<smspillaz> I'm just going to run it by onestone first
<didrocks> smspillaz: awesome, that will fix all the reparenting issue? will be a post alpha1 upload!
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: it's like
<didrocks> excellent :)
<smspillaz> startupperformance++
<smspillaz> and not more eppileptic fit
<didrocks> waow, less flickerying?
<didrocks> \o/
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> flickering*
<smspillaz> only as much as metacity
<didrocks> that's a huge improvment :)
<didrocks> njpatel: trying
<smspillaz> well I need to do some quick side by side testing with the old method
<smspillaz> but I'm pretty sure this method is faster
<smspillaz> and I also had a big talk with the metacity, kwin and enlightenment developers and it seems like it is the correct method too
<didrocks> nicely done smspillaz :)
<smspillaz> at least I think this is correct
<smspillaz> there is still some flicker though because of the fact that we load the compositing plugins after we start looking at windows
<smspillaz> though maybe I can look at doing a system like plugins first -> then windows in the future
<didrocks> njpatel: 1da45b1492d71ac6b2a03e31e91cc1b6 is the last version, isn't it?
<smspillaz> didrocks: though I can't commit this patch yet since I don't know what it will break
<smspillaz> didrocks: since I assume there has got to be some compiz code out there that assumes that no MapRequest has taken place
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, and that's why I don't want it for alpha1 as well :)
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, sounds good for a post A1 upload
<njpatel> didrocks, r134
<njpatel> didrocks, I don't deal in hashes :p
<njpatel> we're not git
<njpatel> this is for humans
<didrocks> njpatel: well, you uploaded a new tarball, isn't it?
<njpatel> oh you mean tarball
<njpatel> sooorry
<didrocks> njpatel: what else? :)
<njpatel> didrocks, yes, that's correct :)
 * didrocks not sure what njpatel did :)
<didrocks> the day you will see my speaking "git" is the day I'm sick :)
<kvalo> njpatel: yeah, right. like randon revision numbers are any better! ;)
<didrocks> so, I have no clue until now :/
<kvalo> njpatel: random*
<didrocks> why oh why doxygen is so mean? :/
<didrocks> njpatel: if you ./autogen.sh --enable-documentation && make what happens?
<kvalo> ronoc: can you do a small review, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/fix-icons-in-menu/+merge/42237
<smspillaz> njpatel: those fixes ^^ might also fix your flash problems
<njpatel> smspillaz, sweet
<didrocks> njpatel: hem, did you see ^^
<njpatel> kvalo, yeah, I hate the randomness of foo++ ;)
<njpatel> didrocks, it doesn't make the documentation :/
<ronoc> kvalo, sure
<didrocks> njpatel: hum? you didn't get the same issue when starting make?
<ronoc> kvalo, just on lunch, will do it shortly
<njpatel> didrocks, hold up
<kvalo> njpatel: I don't know what I do wrong, but for me revision ids differ between branches
<didrocks> |o|
<kvalo> ronoc: no worries
<smspillaz> hmm ok I found one bug already
<smspillaz> menus don't get mapped
<smspillaz> fun
<didrocks> smspillaz: the flash issue is the one where you quit fullscreen mode and that you don't get another fullscreen flash video anymore?
<smspillaz> didrocks: no, that is a flash bug
<smspillaz> didrocks: this one is just where the plugin fails on xembed
<didrocks> oh ok, I get that by rarely
<njpatel> kvalo, what happens is, when you merge branch 'a' into branch 'b', branch b gets revision++ (say it's now at  revision 136), and the the revisions that made up the work in a get named 135.1, .2, .3 etc (or something like that)
<njpatel> kvalo, is that not what happens for you?
<didrocks> njpatel: (it should stop at the very beginning of make)
<kvalo> njpatel: yeah, something like that. but the end result will be that I can't check from rev ids which commit is in which branch
<kvalo> njpatel: let's flame about this over beer ;)
<njpatel> kvalo, agreed :)
<didrocks> njpatel: hem, dude?  :)
<njpatel> didrocks, it doesn't
<njpatel> didrocks, maybe I'm missing some deps on my system?
<didrocks> grrr… weird
<didrocks> njpatel: apt-get build-dep nux
<njpatel> it says I have everything
<didrocks> wth?
<seb128> what error do you get?
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538278/
<didrocks> and configure.ac seems to include what it should include
<njpatel> didrocks, wait, there were some pre-build docs that we're cleaned
<didrocks> let me see configure
<didrocks> njpatel: it seems that rather is doesn't export the right macros
<njpatel> didrocks, it seems to end quicker than before and then go to building nux
<njpatel> no errors, just some warnings about symbols
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> DX_COND_chm is in configure…
<seb128> do you need to autoreconf during the build?
<didrocks> seb128: this is what is weird, it seems to want to autoreconf
<didrocks> there is a Makefile.am changed
<didrocks> but upstream ship the new Makefile.am and Makefile.in
<didrocks> I just configure with --enable-documentation
<seb128> autotools can be weird
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let's google a little
<didrocks> njpatel: seems to work on a pbuilder, so let's forget it and go the lazy way
<njpatel> works for me
<didrocks> I guess it's picking another automake version here
<didrocks> or that I have a dep trickering something else
<didrocks> njpatel: oh btw, thinking about it, unity is exporting more symbols (the places one) in pbuider than locally
<didrocks> pbuilder*
<didrocks> njpatel: I'm wondering how come I have more build-dep installed in pbuilder/buildd than locally :)
<didrocks> njpatel: I'm pushing one more unity change in the default launchers
<njpatel> didrocks, okay, jay just woke up and I've asked him to look into the quicklist issue asap
<didrocks> njpatel: ok thanks :)
<didrocks> njpatel: any idea about the exported symbols?
<ronoc> kvalo, done
<didrocks> (I've pushed the gsettings schema changed)
<didrocks> nux built in pbuilder, let's forget about my local issue then…
<njpatel> didrocks, WAAAAIT
<njpatel> didrocks, might have distropatch for nux :)
<didrocks> njpatel: you know the cost of a pbuilder? :)
<njpatel> LOL
<didrocks> njpatel: so, you have to answer my exported symbols issue on unity as a counterpart
<njpatel> yes, one kitten dies everytime you do `pdebuild` :)
<didrocks> no distro-patch otherwise :)
<didrocks> hehe :)
<njpatel> didrocks, okay,  I didn't see the question, sorry
 * njpatel reads
<boulabiar> fagan, ping
<njpatel> didrocks, libunity ?
<njpatel> (is exporting more?)
<fagan> boulabiar: yo
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, on a pbuilder or buildd
<didrocks> all the places one
<boulabiar> fagan, you really want to code an xml parser ?
<didrocks> but I don't see how pbuilder can have more than my local
<didrocks> hum, maybe recommends
<didrocks> let me check
<fagan> boulabiar: im making my own for fun
<fagan> :)
<boulabiar> fagan, if you want I can give you better project ideas :P
<fagan> boulabiar: im doing a data structures thing for college so im going to use that xml parser for it
<fagan> so its not exactly a waste
<fagan> im just showing off
<njpatel> didrocks, weird...
<boulabiar> fagan, ah ok, if it's for college then I understand, Good Luck !
 * fagan is bringing out the big guns for that project 
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks!
<ronoc> kvalo, np
 * hyperair wonders if anyone else has ever felt it annoying to click on the sound icon, click on sound preferences, and then click on the Applications tab just to get access to the per-application volume control?
<hyperair> i just did that over 10 times earlier while switching between watching a lecture video and listening to music (i was changing banshee's volume, for which it would probably be easier to just poke the volume control inside banshee itself
<hyperair> but honestly, windows vista and 7 have it so much easier. they just click the sound icon, and directly adjust the per-app volume control there
<davidbarth> smspillaz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538304/
<jcastro> hyperair: I just tried both and they're both 2 clicks away
<hyperair> jcastro: three. one for the volume icon, one for soudn preferences, and one for the tab.
<hyperair> jcastro: that's not including the click for the slider.
<jcastro> hmm, mine keeps opening to the applications by default
<hyperair> hmm oh yeah it does now
<hyperair> weird, it didn't do so earlier.
<jcastro> I wonder if it remembers now?
<jcastro> or if that's the default now
<hyperair> i guess it does
<hyperair> =\
<njpatel> jcastro, the BFB?
<hyperair> jcastro: what are the steps on windows?
<smspillaz> davidbarth: sounds like an abi mismatch
<jcastro> click the sound icon, click mixer
<jcastro> 2 clicks
<smspillaz> davidbarth: clear your entire install and recompile compiz
<hyperair> jcastro: i remember one click bringing up the per-app volume control.
<hyperair> jcastro: or a double click
<hyperair> it was a tiny one, not a full-fledged window
<jcastro> nope, you have to click "mixer"
<jcastro> to get the little compact window
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> i guess my memory was fooling with me
<hyperair> mixer's easier to reach than sound prefs though
<jcastro> I would prefer multiple sources to show up at the root
<hyperair> yeah, i really would.
<hyperair> but afaik the mockup was rejected?
<jcastro> yes, mixer is one menu item up, for us it's mute, slider, art/player, then the prefs
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> if you have multiple players, then even longer
<hyperair> it's quite tedious
<hyperair> i got so fed-up of it i just left the sound prefs window open and put banshee in front of it
<jcastro> you can put the gnome mixer on the panel, I do that for my wife
<hyperair> gnome mixer?
<jcastro> though that's more because her volume randomly sets to zero
<hyperair> is that the old fashioned one?
<jcastro> and she needs a quick way without doing alsamixer
<jcastro> yes, the old one
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> randomly setting to zero sounds like a big problem =\
<jcastro> not big enough for me to upgrade her
<jcastro> she just leaves it open, *shrug*
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i guess normal users are more flexible than us picky devels. ¬_¬
<jcastro> it would drive me crazy
<hyperair> same here
<hyperair> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/665106 <-- a bug regarding the issue i mentioned.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 665106 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "sound menu doesn't support per-application volume change (affected: 1, heat: 96)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hyperair> someone filed it a month ago
<jcastro> bummer
<hyperair> maybe we could poke mpt about it
<hyperair> iirc the last issues mentioned were something to do with whether or not we should add an entry per application, rather than just those registered under the sound menu.
<janimo> is this channel appropriate for NUX discussion?
<ronoc> hyperair, yes I'm inclined to agree
<ronoc> it was decided to leave the per application volume out
<hyperair> ronoc: so which opinion do you agree with?
<ronoc> but in hindsight i think its a quick win we could easily accomodate
<ronoc> hyperair, exposing per application levels in the menu is a good idea
<ronoc> but only for the music apps
<hyperair> yeah, i believe that would be a good idea.
<hyperair> so should the bug be reopened?
<hyperair> ronoc: are you the one developing indicator-sound?
<ronoc> hyperair, well we need to talk to mpt and see what he thinks
<ronoc> hyperair, yup
<hyperair> *nod*
<hyperair> cool =)
<ronoc> hyperair, i was speaking with the mpris guys the week before last
<ronoc> hyperair, in order to get this playlist extension into the official mpris spec
<hyperair> oh. cool.
<ronoc> they wanted a test implementation to be carried to see how it would work
<ronoc> hyperair, would bertrand be up for implementing this extension
<ronoc> hyperair, ill do the client side on the menu
<hyperair> ronoc: i can't speak for bertrand, but i could poke him about it. he's always on #banshee at irc.gnome.org
<ronoc> hyperair, i was trying to ping him thing morning, will try him later
<hyperair> okay
<ronoc> this even
<ronoc> hyperair, it should not be too much work
<hyperair> it probably wouldn't be
<kvalo> kenvandine, cyphermox: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.0
<kvalo> kenvandine, cyphermox: that one requires connman 0.64 or greater
<kvalo> I have to go now, but I will be back later
<kamstrup> w00t - I have quicklists!
<kamstrup> jhbuild ftw!
<cyphermox> kvalo, cool, I'm working on getting connman 0.64 ready right now
<kamstrup> does anyone know if the WS swicther is supposed to do something, or is it just a placeholder?
<didrocks> kamstrup: nice, you got it one week after the packages :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you let me know when connman is in?
<kenvandine> and i'll do indicator-network?
<cyphermox> kenvandine, well, if you want to upload it I can let you know when I'm done preparing it ;)
<hyperair> ronoc: may i post the IRC transcript on the bug, reopen it and subscribe mpt?
<hyperair> ronoc: (indicator-sound)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, great, i can do that
<ronoc> hyperair, well I just read https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg01831.html
<ronoc> hyperair, it seems as if this subject has been considered and decided upon
<hyperair> ronoc: i brought this issue up again because i think it's time to take a second look at it now that the sound menu has been in deployment on many systems for a while.
<mpt> hyperair, what difference does that make?
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> mpt: i just noticed in that post that your use case about rainywood.com..
<hyperair> er mood
<hyperair> (e.g. turning down the volume on a browser tab at rainymood.com while you watch a video in another browser tab).
<hyperair> doesn't that sound really really similar to turning down the volume of your media player while you watch a video on your browser?
<mpt> Exactly, that's the problem
<mpt> People would expect those volume controls to be there and they wouldn't be.
<mpt> Because as far as the menu could tell, they'd be a single "ALSA plugin [Chromium Browser]" item.
<hyperair> so basically because we can't have per-tab volume controls, we're not going to have per-app volume controls?
<hyperair> i've never heard of anyone who uses the browser to listen to music, though. i use my media player to do that.
<mpt> No, that's only one of the reasons I gave.
<hyperair> hmm so the music player has its own prominent volume control
<hyperair> which is true
<hyperair> but it also has prominent play/pause, prev and next controls, which are also in the sound menu.
<kvalo> cyphermox: nice. do you have time to update ofono?
<ronoc> quality performance from the weekends gig in Dublin -> http://vimeo.com/17303616
<kamstrup> didrocks: don't ruin my illusion of living on the bleeding edge! :-D
<didrocks> :)
 * hyperair grumbles to himself about opinions getting ignored without good reason and goes back to studying
<cyphermox> kvalo, I'll do it right after
<vish> hyperair / jcastro: we fixed the "sound prefs to open the applications tab by default" for maverick, no memory over there.. just a papercut :D
<jcastro> vish: very well done
<hyperair> vish: nice.
<mpt> hyperair, I'm sorry you disagree with the reasons. That's not the same as ignoring you. I understand your point about the Previous/Next items.
<hyperair> mpt: i don't see the difference in importance between prev/next and the volume.
<hyperair> mpt: my use case was pretty simple, i was watching various parts of my lecture notes in a browser and wanted to make my music softer temporarily
<hyperair> so i opened up sound prefs (which was conveniently hard to reach) and closed it again 10 times.
<hyperair> in the span of two hours.
<mpt> Previous/Next is specific to music players, and (like the rest of the music player stuff) it's opt-in
<hyperair> first few times were fine, but after that it got seriously annoying.
<hyperair> er opt-in?
<mpt> Yes, it doesn't show up unless a music player registers itself
<hyperair> ah yes, that
<hyperair> so what would be wrong with having a volume slider appear together with that?
 * hyperair should totally patch indicator-sound to do that as an experiment
<mpt> Well, one step to make it a more serious proposal would be to work out how to identify applications properly
<lamalex> smspillaz, have you started anything with perf counters?
<mpt> hyperair, and doing that would itself help gnome-volume-control
<hyperair> mpt: as in the pre-indicators volume control applet?
<mpt> hyperair, for example, when I mouse down on the "Close" button in the Sound Preferences window, the Sound Preferences window *itself* momentarily shows up as an  item in the Applications tab, not as "Sound Preferences", but as the jargon "ALSA plug-in [gnome-volume-control]".
<mpt> Because the button has a sound effect.
<smspillaz> lamalex: no not yet
<hyperair> mpt: ah, i see. wouldn't it work to just transition everything to use gstreamer and get rid of alsa?
<lamalex> smspillaz, ok, just wanted to make sure you didn't have anything before I started
<smspillaz> lamalex: :)
<hyperair> mpt: alsa meaning alsa userspace
<smspillaz> lamalex: I can write the PerfWrapableDispatcher
<mpt> hyperair, ronoc would know that far better than I do.
<ronoc> hyperair, the pulse server is what  the sound menu talks to
<hyperair> yep, and the whole ALSA plug-in [$procname] business comes from stuff accessing the pulse server via the ALSA plugin.
<hyperair> so perhaps we could: #1) strip away the ALSA plug-in prefix from the ALSA plug-in when it reports to pulseaudio; and #2) patch whatever default apps that still use ALSA to use gstreamer or some higher-level library instead.
<hyperair> mpt, ronoc: ^
<mpt> hyperair, another necessary detail would be how to lay out the menu so that the volume sliders for registered music players, and the volume sliders for other applications, didn't look inconsistent.
<hyperair> mpt: there was a suggestion somewhere further up about only showing volume sliders for registered music players, which should satisfy the majority of the cases of having music playing in the background
<ronoc> hyperair, mpt applications can be identified via the prop list exposed by pulse
<hyperair> mpt: as for the per-tab use case, i can only think of applications opening multiple pulse connections, if that is at all possible.
<ronoc> hyperair, that generally does not happen
<ronoc> or at least it shouldn't
<hyperair> ronoc: i meant per-tab pulse connections?
<hyperair> ronoc: or is it possible to send multiple streams over one pulse connection?
<hyperair> ronoc: or do these apps do mixing internally prior to sending it over?
<ronoc> whats the issue with the alsa plugin ? that fact that browser tabs have different instances of alsa plugin ?
<vish> hyperair: this is not true " <hyperair> hmm so the music player has its own prominent volume control "  did it change for natty? the volume control is the main one, not for the player alone
<ronoc> hyperair, ^
<mpt> hyperair, showing volume sliders only for registered music players could work. One awkwardness is that it would let you turn down the music in Banshee while listening to a lecture in a browser, but it wouldn't let you do the opposite, turn down a Web site's music in a browser while listening to a podcast in Banshee.
<hyperair> vish: music player has its own prominent volume control in its own window.
<vish> ah!
<hyperair> mpt: hmm yes, that would be a problem.
<hyperair> mpt: do people actually do that, though?
<hyperair> as in, play music in a browser in background and podcasts in banshee
<mpt> I've done it. I've no idea what percentag of other people do. :-)
<htorque> cyphermox, are you aware of those messages from nm-applet (the indicator one from the PPA): http://paste.ubuntu.com/538279/ - i get those three 1000+ times per hour in my .xsession-errors
<ronoc> i do it sometimes
<hyperair> heh okay, that makes two of us
 * hyperair doesn't like browser music, it's not equalized.
 * vish imagines a scenario with 10 youtube videos plaused in separate tabs.. would each have a volume control ? :D
<hyperair> vish: lol, that would be interesting.
<cyphermox> htorque, yes, I am
<htorque> cyphermox, ok, thanks :)
<cyphermox> those actually don't come from nm-applet but from libappindicator :/
<mpt> vish, and what about <http://youtubedoubler.com/>? One slider or two? :-P
<htorque> cyphermox, is this related to the possible mem-leak bug you opened?
 * vish then wants name of the video as well in the menu :p
<cyphermox> htorque, might be
<cyphermox> I'm still working on fixing those through re-working the way the menus get built
<hyperair> mpt: on the other hand web browsers don't register in the sound menu as media players, but should they be treated as such? hmm
<vish> mpt: cram them in there! , more sliders the better/easier.. ;)
<hyperair> mpt: it would be interesting to be able to pause website music in the sound menu
<ronoc> hyperair, indeed it would
<vish> are we talking about a universal remote?
 * vish hides
<hyperair> vish: i want my universal remote to run ubuntu.
<mpt> vish, http://yooouuutuuube.com/v/?width=96&height=96&yt=TQuqeLBTetA&flux=1&direction=rand
 * hyperair facepalms
<vish> lol! #javafail!
<vish> i dont seem to have sun java ;p
<hyperair> huh? that requires java?
<lamalex> why does natty only open links in firefox and not my preferred browser
<lamalex> driving me nuts
<hyperair> because we're heading to the age where there can only be One True Browser™
<smspillaz> hyperair: fixed your scalefilter bug
<vish> hyperair: this is what i get "Hi. I'm having trouble using Java to get this video URL. Are you sure the URL is valid? Do you have the latest version of the Java plugin installed and enabled for your browser? To get Java click here. If you recently installed Java try restarting your browser. Or you can go back and try a different video url.
<vish> If you have Java installed and you are still having problems, send me an email. Hi. I'm having trouble using Java to get this video URL. Are you sure the URL is valid? Do you have the latest version of the Java plugin installed and enabled for your browser? To get Java click here. If you recently installed Java try restarting your browser. Or you can go back and try a different video url.
<vish> If you have Java installed and you are still having problems, send me an email. "
<vish> gah! :/
<hyperair> lamalex: the trick is to annoy all users into using firefox as their default.
<hyperair> lol! =p
<hyperair> smspillaz: thanks. you just had to pick the least annoying bug to fix, didn't you? =p
<smspillaz> hyperair: it was easy
<hyperair> heheh
<smspillaz> hyperair: what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/681010 is that already fixeD?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 681010 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (Ubuntu) "[compiz++] ExtraWM's Activate Demanding Attention Window takes a few tries to work (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<smspillaz> *fixed
<hyperair> smspillaz: nope
<lamalex> oof :(
<smspillaz> ok let me look into it
<lamalex> i feel pretty bad about that
<lamalex> erm
<lamalex> wrong channel :P
<hyperair> haha
<vish> lamalex: are you trying from thunderbird? or from all apps? from TB it seems to only open in FF3.*
<smspillaz> DBO is going to kill me if he finds out I've been working on your bugs and not his ;-)
<DBO> nah
<smspillaz> DBO: twas a joke :)
<hyperair> ronoc: so what would it take to bring per-tab pause/prev/next buttons to the sound menu?
<smspillaz> DBO: actually I want to look at this reparenting fiasco first before I sort out your nux input windows hting
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> nux input windows?
<smspillaz> hyperair: unity shell input windows
<smspillaz> "nux" for short
<hyperair> ah
<smspillaz> it's the small layer that we use to create them
<ronoc> hyperair, the alsa plugin would also need to expose an mpris api
<hyperair> DBO: by the way, Do gets angry at me every time i restart compiz.
<hyperair> ronoc: that doesn't sound so doable.
<smspillaz> hyperair: give me a command that will "start" banshee from one of the commands in the commands plugin
<hyperair> smspillaz: banshee --show
<hyperair> smspillaz: that's what's bound to super+b
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> I'm not running your profile ATM
<hyperair> sure
<hyperair> i've changed bits and pieces of it since then anyway
<smspillaz> settings transition made sure that I had to nuke it
<hyperair> heh
<smspillaz> ;-0)
<hyperair> by the way, what are the semantics of each focus prevention level?
<hyperair> i noticed that low seems to let everything grab focus
<smspillaz> hyperair: I actually sent an email to someone today about how it works
<hyperair> normal seems to stop some apps, but let some through.
<hyperair> smspillaz: excellent, can you forward it to me? =p
<smspillaz> let me copypasta
 * hyperair develops a sudden craving for pasta
<ronoc> hyperair, implement mpris 2 so as there a dbus mpris interface for the alsa plugin for a start
<lamalex> vish, from xchat it opens in ff4
<lamalex> vish, on natty
<lamalex> ronoc = connor?
<ronoc> lamalex, yup
<ronoc> conor
<lamalex> oh wow, how bout that
<ronoc> hows it going :)
<smspillaz> hyperair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538328/
<lamalex> ronoc, do you speak Gaelic?
<ronoc> lamalex, i small bit
<ronoc> a small bit
<ronoc> even
<lamalex> ronoc, enough to say hi to your grandmom and whatnot?
<ronoc> lamalex, at this stage pretty much, was not so bad when I was at school
<ronoc> its not taught properly nor used
<lamalex> yeah
<lamalex> kind of sad
<smspillaz> hyperair: the problem with focus stealing prevention is that there is no standardized way of doing it
<smspillaz> hyperair: so applications make all these stupid assumptions about the way some window managers do it and the way others do it in order to try and "game the system"
<hyperair> smspillaz: which is why it's so confusing.
<lamalex> my girlfriend wants up to move to Dublin
<smspillaz> which results in an inconsistent mess
<ronoc> a dead language but propped up by government grants just so as the can say its still going
<ronoc> lamalex, would you like to ?
<hyperair> smspillaz: the only consistent setting is High, where nothing gets through, and you have to use the alt+a (or super+a in my case) from extrawm to bring it up
<smspillaz> yeah
<lamalex> ronoc, never been- probably
<lamalex> I do love James Joyce and Samuel Beckett..
<smspillaz> hyperair: FSP should be standardized in ICCCM or EWMH IMHO
<lamalex> yeah I lvoe them both, don't hate
<hyperair> smspillaz: propose the next revision of the spec!
<ronoc> lamalex, well thats the town for it, was there at the weekend
<smspillaz> its a pain
<lamalex> looks pretty,but that's all I know ofit
<ronoc> good fun had alround
<hyperair> smspillaz: it's for the Greater Good™
<ronoc> lamalex, you cold probably buy the whole place  now for a fiver :)
<lamalex> haha
 * lamalex reaches into his pocket
<hyperair> smspillaz: and it'll boost compiz's image of being a good for nothing window manager that's just eye candy and shit at actual window management.
<ronoc> haha
<lamalex> ronoc, where do you live?
<ronoc> lamalex, london (hackney)
<lamalex> ah
<hyperair> smspillaz: oh yeah, did you manage to reproduce the scale bug where mouse toggles the scale mode regardless of setting?
<lamalex> smspillaz, is the wrappable dispatcher step 1 for our perf counters?
<lamalex> smspillaz, I would imagine step 1 is making current dispatcher wrappable, and then step 2 is wrapping it :P
<lamalex> step 3 ???
<lamalex> step 4 PROFIT
<smspillaz> lamalex: errr
<smspillaz> lamalex: making the thing which does the wrapping wrappable == infinite loop
<smspillaz> hyperair: no I did not
<smspillaz> hyperair: I'm looking at your extrawm thing now
<lamalex> wrapped != wrappable
<hyperair> smspillaz: okay, awesome.
<hyperair> smspillaz: did you manage to reproduce it?
<smspillaz> hyperair: I need to know an exact scenario where it happens since I cannot reproduce it
<smspillaz> lamalex: the current dispatcher is not even a class
<hyperair> smspillaz: press super+b (launch banshee) with its window already open in a different workspace and focus prevention on. docky's icon bounces and indicator turns red. press super+a (the extrawm binding) once, nothing happens. twice, nothing happens. thrice, and it shifts over to the banshee window.
<hyperair> smspillaz: not reproducible consistently.
<smspillaz> and it has to be on a different ws?
<hyperair> nope
<hyperair> it can be on the same workspace
<lamalex> jaytaoko, DBO, davidbarth no one replied to my QA wednesday mail. did you all get it?
<hyperair> e.g. when banshee isn't open yet
<smspillaz> hyperair: right so banshee has to be closed
<smspillaz> eg the window unmapped
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> smspillaz: it also works for pidgin
<smspillaz> ok couldn't reproduce it then
<smspillaz> let me do something
<hyperair> smspillaz: and other things.
<DBO> lamalex, we got it alright...
<lamalex> WELL YOU BETTER HAVE READ IT
<hyperair> smspillaz: give me a patch that dumps craploads of information anywhere that you think may be a problem.
<lamalex> or there will be hell to pay
<jaytaoko> lamalex: checking...
<smspillaz> lamalex: I don't think I got your mail?
<lamalex> smspillaz, are you on the dx list?
<didrocks> kamstrup: you broke abi :)
<smspillaz> lamalex: I should be
<lamalex> smspillaz, hmm
<kamstrup> didrocks: I do  that on a daily basis
<kamstrup> didrocks: if you expect abi stability from libunity...
<didrocks> kamstrup: was wondering about this ubus stuff not being exported anymore :p
<lamalex> smspillaz, it's really only important for main unity devs, but I can send it to you if you want
<smspillaz> sure poke me
<didrocks> kamstrup: I know, just have to build unity twice because of *you* :-)
<smspillaz> hyperair: *sigh* send me your config file
<kamstrup> didrocks: hehe, I build the entire unity stack from glib and up many times per day, so I know all about build issues :-)
<kamstrup> (ok, maybe not rebuilding glib every time, but the rest of it)
<didrocks> kamstrup: that's why you got quicklist one week after the others (kidding :p)
<smspillaz> hyperair: poke
<smspillaz> hyperair: paste your config file please
<hyperair> smspillaz: gimme a moment, my stupid wireless connection is acting up
<hyperair> smspillaz: pastebinit isn't working.
<kamstrup> didrocks: at least I got it!
<didrocks> kamstrup: :p
<hyperair> smspillaz: http://pastebin.com/T4mr7NfM
<smspillaz> just when you think your config is safe and you are a compiz developer
<hyperair> did you just purge yours again
<smspillaz> hyperair will come up with some bizzare bug which only happens on his config! and your config can say goodbye
<hyperair> haha
<hyperair> i wonder if it's only on my config though.
<davidbarth> lamalex: we did
<davidbarth> lamalex: there's nothing to reply, we should just do what you said tomorrow ;)
<davidbarth> btw, jcastro, that could be a nice bitesize bug
<lamalex> davidbarth, right- i was just checking because more than once I haven't gotten replies from people
<lamalex> usually the travel people
<lamalex> when they've sent them that is
<jcastro> davidbarth: tag it please!
<dbarth> smspillaz: just sent the valgrind log if you want to check
<smspillaz> dbarth: cool
<smspillaz> dbarth: do you think some slight consistency with metacity warrants another plugin being enabled?
<smspillaz> dbarth: if you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/537703
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 537703 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz intercepts alert sound from gnome-terminal (affected: 7, heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smspillaz> basically it looks like metacity uses libcanberra when it get the X11 bell event and plays a sound
<smspillaz> ... compiz obviously doesn't
<smspillaz> I have a plugin (or I can write one very easily) that will deal with this though
<cyphermox> kvalo, did you also need me to include the 09-disable-wifi-legacy.patch patch?
<dbarth> smspillaz: uh, dunno really; let me think about that
<dbarth> smspillaz: not for a1 anyway
<dbarth> smspillaz: hmm, i'd ask ronoc if there is a way this could be set outside of the window manager, and closer to the sound service
<dbarth> if something can intercept the x11 bell event on the root window and take care of that
<smspillaz> dbarth: can you show that log to jay .. looks like nux is doing a lot of *weird* stuff there
<mpt> kvalo, seb128: Do you think this is true or false: By the time Connection Manager is ready for Ubuntu to use by default, Ubuntu will already be using gnome-control-center by default.
<dbarth> the window manager can do everything; but i'm not sure we want to load of the desktop libraries into it
<dbarth> smspillaz: ahah, i can try upgrading to the latest branch he's landed first
<smspillaz> dbarth: it would be a plugin
<smspillaz> dbarth: like a canberra plugin
<smspillaz> which just links to libcanberra
<dbarth> smspillaz: yeah, but do you want to load everything and the kitchen sink into the compiz adress space?
<smspillaz> dbarth: I suppose you could do it using dbus
<dbarth> yeah, the only thing is latency
<smspillaz> latency is not an issue with sound events
<smspillaz> unless it is huge
<dbarth> and here i'd like ronoc's feedback on the way to integrate that rationally
<smspillaz> ok
 * ronoc reads up
<dbarth> ronoc: basically, playing the terminal bell sound
<kenvandine> didrocks, just fyi, the latest nux build in the dailies ppa breaks unity
<dbarth> and the x11 bell event is mostly a legacy feature nowadays right? ie, apps are supposed to plug into a more general sound framework
<didrocks> kenvandine: I don't know, the natty version is working fine  :)
<didrocks> and I just uploaded it
<dbarth> it's only for old school apps that want to use the old bell thing
<didrocks> kenvandine: you shouldn't spend the time for the daily ppa I guess :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you know if bug 683121 was fixed by your session stuff ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683121 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz hangs on logout / doesn't integrate with gnome-session (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683121
<kenvandine> compiz: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN3nux10BaseWindow17EnableInputWindowEb
<kenvandine> didrocks, indeed
<kenvandine> i had forgotten i had added the daily ppa
<kenvandine> until it broke right before the meeting :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: not at all related to the session stuff, it's the compiz session plugin not being compatible with gnome
<kenvandine> unity just needs a rebuild in the ppa
<didrocks> kenvandine: hehe, remove it then :)
<kenvandine> already did :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: was it fixed ?
<dbarth> kenvandine: how does it break unity?
<dbarth> at the build level? or runtime?
<kenvandine> look at the error
<kenvandine> runtime
<didrocks> smspillaz: ?
<kenvandine> symbol lookup failure
<smspillaz> didrocks: is that bug fixed?
<kenvandine> unity needs to be rebuilt
<didrocks> smspillaz: I just assigned the bug to you, it's not fixed then :p
<smspillaz> or do I need to look into it
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok
<dbarth> kenvandine: anyway, it should be obsoleted by the next build run
<kenvandine> ok
<dbarth> i'll trigger it right now
<kenvandine> no worries
<dbarth> ie, 0.9.8
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think it's some gnome-session integration which doesn't work… not sure if it should be in the session plugin or gnomecompat one
<kenvandine> just letting you guys know, i moved back to the stock natty version
<didrocks> kenvandine: wise man :)
<dbarth> yeah
<dbarth> thx ken
<ronoc> dbarth, smspillaz sounds like compiz isn't talking to pulse properly ?
<ronoc> do you want me to take a look => fix
<dbarth> ronoc: and i'm wondering if it should
<kenvandine> sounds weird to think of compiz talking to pulse at all :)
<ronoc> through libcanberra
 * kenvandine really goes to lunch now
<dbarth> ronoc: or if we should fix the main apps to use pulse directly, and if some still use the x11 bell, have that trapped by something but the window manager
<dbarth> or if the window manager does, whether he can just route that back to something that knows more about the sound theme (over dbus for example)
<dbarth> without too much latency; knowing it'd be legacy apps anyway
<dbarth> wdyt?
<ronoc> dbarth, afaik apps link against libcanberra which talks to pulse
<ronoc> am i correct in saying that the problem is compiz is not passing on sound events from apps
<dbarth> compiz catches the old x11 bell event
<ronoc> when you say catches, do you mean mutes the x11 bell event?
<dbarth> metacity does the same and when it receives an x11 event struct on the xerver connection and figures out that it should play a better sound
<dbarth> receives
<ronoc> dbarth, okay so compiz seems to not notify libcanberra of the event ?
<dbarth> i guess it goes something like what'in there: http://www.google.fr/codesearch/p?hl=fr#ErvFMsc8kPE/pub/GNOME/desktop/2.17/2.17.4/sources/metacity-2.17.3.tar.gz%7CKYBqjqtVCks/metacity-2.17.3/src/bell.c&q=metacity%20xevent%20bell&d=8&l=200
<dbarth> ronoc: i'm wondering if we could avoid using libcanberra in compiz and just let something out of process deal with the legacy bell thing
<ronoc> dbarth, what particular reason do you not want to use libcanberra ?
<ronoc> dbarth, what particular reason do you not want to use libcanberra ?
<ronoc> what/any
<ronoc> let me rephrase jeez
<dbarth> ronoc: avoiding the added complexity/dependency in the window manager process space
<dbarth> hmm, but wait, libcanberra is mostly making dbus calls to pulse? or it's also streaming the sound samples as well?
<ronoc> dbarth, right but libcanberra is designed to handle windowing audio events, gnome-volume control has the volume for canberra exposed appropriately on the UI
<ronoc> canberra is a client of the pulse server similar to what the sound service is
<ronoc> no dbus, it uses the async api
<ronoc> i have never used canberra for anything, its one of lennart's apps. but we should think carefully before removing it
<dbarth> ronoc: compiz is /not/ using it for the moment, and i wonder if it should
<ronoc> dbarth, well if you want to have sound events from compiz realised then I really should for accessbility etc its a must
<ronoc> I/it
<nisshh> hey all
<nisshh> i am having a very, very strange theming issue with my application
<nisshh> is anyone able to help me debug my app?
<ronoc> dbarth, what other solution did you have in mind ?
<ronoc> dbarth, extend canberra to expose a dbus api to allow it to be controlled over dbus ?
<ronoc> frictions in brussels -> http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/1130/tax-business.html
<lamalex> seb128, for unity-mutter bugs that aren't in unity-compiz yet (ex. dash)- invalid/incomplete/won't fix?
<dbarth> hmm, so unity still segfaults on me even with the latest nux packages and my local build of unity trunk
<dbarth> ronoc: no, more lilke having the sound service trap the bell event and generate the bell sound with canberra
<dbarth> ronoc: ie, letting the window manager out of that game
<ronoc> dbarth, could do or just fix compiz so it uses canberra correctly
<ronoc> afterall that is what canberra was designed for
<dbarth> smspillaz: could it be that it's still a damage event bug? it seems to crash in the composite plugin
<dbarth> smspillaz: and i know my GL drivers were already crashing unity/mutter because of uncaught damage events as well
<smspillaz> dbarth: radeon?
<dbarth> yes
<smspillaz> dbarth: I've been getting a *lot* of bug reports that were really bugs in the radeon driver
<dbarth> i think this one is another one then
<smspillaz> like the driver lying about mipmapping support
<smspillaz> and holy fudge there are a lot of bugs being reported
<dbarth> do you have a quirks mechanism?
<smspillaz> I just got like 50 new bugmails
<smspillaz> no, but I can write one
<smspillaz> albeit not now
<smspillaz> but in the detection plugin we can write a quirks thing to disable mipmap support on dodge drivers
<dbarth> ie, we'd like to have something like that in unity to be able to blacklist some driver features based on actual testing on the HW
<dbarth> ok, so that quirks mechanism could be shared with compiz
<smspillaz> dbarth: jaytaoko: and this is why I love not using GLew in compiz :)
<dbarth> ie, be a plugin that can export properties for unity to reuse
<smspillaz> dbarth: compiz has internal states set about driver support for certain thing
<dbarth> smspillaz: ahah, have a pointer to the code that does that?
<smspillaz> dbarth: the detection plugin could just set those states to say "no you don't have that, really, no you don't"
<dbarth> or have something in glew
<smspillaz> dbarth: yes it's in core/plugins/opengl/include/opengl.h
<rickspencer3> dbarth, is there anyone here who knows a lot about themes and can help someone debug a weird issue in theming with a PyGtk app?
<dbarth> to update what glew reports, but based on that extra quirks module?
<smspillaz> dbarth: glew is harder though because it #defines things into existence
<dbarth> ok checking that module
<smspillaz> dbarth: have a look at the GL:: namespace
<smspillaz> I am pretty sure there is something about mimap and fp support in there
<seb128> lamalex, no opinion, I would just tag them to revisit
<smspillaz> dbarth: ok so in GL::
<smspillaz> we can just neuter generateMipmap (set it to NULL)
<smspillaz> or set it to a func that does nothing
<smspillaz> dbarth: in fact maybe it would be a good idea to test all of the things in GL:: and neuter the ones we know don't work
<dbarth> yes, something like that
<dbarth> i don't see the particular bits in opengl.h that would do that
<smspillaz> dbarth: the workarounds plugin already does this
<dbarth> anyway, it's something to see with jaytaoko and DBO i think
<dbarth> ahah
<smspillaz> dbarth: http://git.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/workarounds/tree/src/workarounds.cpp#n408
<jaytaoko> smspillaz: you are trying to compensate for issues in the driver... this approach is extreme, you re-route opengl call to other functions in order to avoid the problems... while noble, i think that the issue should be fixed on the driver side...
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: indeed. and this is why we *never* do this in core
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: these fixes are there only for the user
<smspillaz> so we report the bug in the driver
<dbarth> both approaches have merits and will be needed for unity
<dbarth> pushing bug reports to driver developers at the beginning of the cycle
<dbarth> while activating workarounds for those bugs that are not fixed more at the end of the cycle
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: historically the ones we have kept are for a) when the hardware is broken *COUGH* INTEL *COUGH* or b) lazy propertietary drivers *COUGH* FGLRX *COUGH*
<dbarth> sounds like it's getting cold in Australia as well ;)
<smspillaz> dbarth: it was 39C today :(
<smspillaz> can't program when it's hot
<smspillaz> I drank like 12 glasses of water
<dbarth> eh
<smspillaz> dbarth: yeah yeah I know you guys have -15C
<smspillaz> night all
<jaytaoko> smspillaz: to what extend do you have fixes for these issues... are you starting to have a big list of fixes?
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: small list
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: the only other one I am thinking of neutering right now is the broken mipmapping support in the radeon driver
<smspillaz> because it segfaults in the driver
<jaytaoko> smspillaz: ok, we will talk about it soon
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> well basically it's the radeon guy's fix
<smspillaz> just that if it does not get fixed then mimapping is not critical for us
<jaytaoko> smspillaz: ok
<smspillaz> and we can put it in the detection plugin to re-route those calls
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: I'd be far more worried if we were having to do crazy things like re-route glXBindTexImage2D because of some driver issue
<smspillaz> *glXBindTexImageEXT
<jaytaoko> smspillaz: that would be crazy indeed
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: have a guess which driver we had to do that for for a while
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: it starts with "i" and ends with "ntel" ;-)
<jaytaoko> smspillaz: :)
<smspillaz> ok, I'mma sleep now :)
<smspillaz> night all
<jaytaoko> smspillaz: take care!
<rickspencer3> dbarth, ??
<dbarth> rickspencer3: what's up?
<dbarth> did i miss a ping? i'm having network issue with freenode
<rickspencer3> dbarth, is there anyone here who knows a lot about themes and can help someone debug a weird issue in theming with a PyGtk app?
<dbarth> uh, cimi does yes
<lamalex> jaytaoko, http://pastebin.com/qB3runUj
<lamalex> DBO, smspillaz, johnlea, is there a public spec for alt-tab
<dbarth> lamalex: not yet no, i don't think so
<dbarth> lamalex: they haven't even finished the initial design
<Cimi> here I am
<Cimi> who needs the theming guy? :)
<rickspencer3> hi Cimi
<Cimi> hi rick
<rickspencer3> nisshh, Cimi may be able to spend a few minutes helping you get unstucj
<rickspencer3> unstuck, even
<Cimi> yeah, sure
<rickspencer3> Cimi, the app is lp:pytask
<Cimi> and which is the visible issue?
<nisshh> Cimi, my app turns negro
<rickspencer3> well, when you run it, it's got a weird black theme
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> it could be that your app is using a widget name that interference with the panel widgets
<nisshh> ok
<Cimi> I mean, I am using some stars (*) in the widget naming matching for the panel, so at first glance and without seeing the code I guess this could be the issue
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> Cimi, but would that cause *all* the widgets inside the window to turn black?
<Cimi> let me try your app
<nisshh> because it isnt just one or two of the widgets
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> Cimi, you will need the quickly-widgets package installed, which you may not have installed already
<Cimi> I don't
<rickspencer3> $sudo apt-get install quickly-widgets
<nisshh> Cimi, also, this issue only happens when the default ubuntu ambiance/radiance themes are in use, any other theme and it works fine
<Cimi> I know dude, rickspencer3 :P
<nisshh> hehe
<rickspencer3> Cimi, you mean I've demo'd it that much ?
<Cimi> nisshh: no worries, I'll fix it
<nisshh> Cimi, oh, you know what the issue is already?
<Cimi> rickspencer3: :P
<rickspencer3> I assumed no one knows about quickly-widgets unless I tell them about it directly :)
<nisshh> rickspencer3, so not true :)
<Cimi> nisshh: figure it out, need to look at your code
<sense> The Sound Menu stopped accepting scroll events.
<Cimi> essentially, the line widget "*task*" style "panel_task_button", used for the task list button, is broken
<Cimi> I mean, it's not borken but it's applying to your widgets as well
<Cimi> I can either: try to fix it in the theme
<Cimi> or, if you want a quicker fix, use a different widget naming in your app
<Cimi> (but in the future, when I'll have more time to work on the theme, I'd like to fix the naming matching)
<nisshh> Cimi, i see, let me just look at my code
<nisshh> Cimi, could you be more specific about which widget is broken? i dont understand which one your reffering too
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> that's more a bug in my theme, though
<nisshh> Cimi, if you fixed it in your theme, how long until the fix would land in ubuntu?
<nisshh> before natty final?
<Cimi> for sure
<Cimi> I can provide a one-line patch right now
<Cimi> but I would like to have a little bit more investigation
<nisshh> Cimi, sure
<nisshh> Cimi, it would be great to get it fixed in my code first, i want to release the next version of my app asap
<Cimi> nisshh: it's not a bug in your code
<Cimi> it's in my code
<nisshh> Cimi, oh, but you said that i could fix it in my code by changing a widgets name or some such?
<Cimi> the problem is that your widgets are called Pytask*
<nisshh> and the asterisk is the problem?
<Cimi> and my theme is matching all widgets with the name *task*
<Cimi> yeah
<nisshh> oh i see
<Cimi> you could "fix" by changing everything to PyTask*
<nisshh> yeah
<Cimi> but that's a lot of work for you, and as I said, the problem is in my code
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> Cimi, i think if you could fix it in your code, it would be best
<Cimi> I think that too
<Cimi> :)
<nisshh> hehe
<Cimi> but I am working on other things
<nisshh> fair enough
<Cimi> I'll have a further look tomorrow maybe
<nisshh> Cimi, want me to log a bug somewhere and assign it to you so you remember?
<Cimi> that would be better
<nisshh> sure
<nisshh> Cimi, where do you want the bug logged? launchpad?
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+filebug
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> Cimi, what should i describe it as? "naming conflict in theme"?
<rickspencer3> nisshh, how hard is it to change that in PyTask?
<nisshh> rickspencer3, well, im not too sure, but there are a lot of places where Quickly used Pytask as a name for stuff :|
<rickspencer3> oh, fudge
<rickspencer3> it's the "task" part
<rickspencer3> haha
<nisshh> yeah
<Cimi> nisshh: wrong widget matching
<nisshh> Cimi, righto
<rickspencer3> uh, so does this mean that nisshh has to wait for an SRU or something?
<Cimi> something
<rickspencer3> Cimi, well, if he wants to release this on Maverick, he'll have to work around it, I guess
<Cimi> and, to be honest, that's a bug that we have for years maybe
<Cimi> cause I grabbed that code from light-themes in 10.04
<nisshh> rickspencer3, im happy for it to be fixed in natty, i dont need it SRU'd back to maverick tbh
<Cimi> and I did nor write them
<Cimi> I just need to open gnome-panel source code and read the right matching
<nisshh> yeah
<rickspencer3> nisshh, but then how can you release PyTask in maverick?
<nisshh> rickspencer3, even though i am releasing for maverick
<Cimi> dark is nice though AHAHA
<nisshh> rickspencer3, people will just have to put up with it until natty i guess
<rickspencer3> nisshh, hmm, I wonder if we can work around it with some copy and replace
<Cimi> nisshh: I'd bet it'll be broken in lucid too
<rickspencer3> it wasn't broken in Lucid, I think
<nisshh> Cimi, well, my widgets didnt start turning black until maverick beta
<rickspencer3> anyway, I have to dash, bbiab
<nisshh> rickspencer3, its possible, but it would be annoying, tbh
<rickspencer3> thaks Cimi
<Cimi> rickspencer3: yw
<nisshh> Cimi, whats your launchpad ID ill assign the bug to you
<Cimi> cimi
<nisshh> meh, dumb launchpad cant find you :)
<Cimi> lol
<Cimi> try searching for andrea cimitan
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> nope :)|
<nisshh> Cimi, ok, launchpad is playing dumb with me here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/683290 <-- maybe just assign yourself :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683290 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "wrong widget matching (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> nisshh: done, thanks
<nisshh> Cimi, cool, thanks heaps for your help :)
<Cimi> nisshh: yw and sorry for my bug
<nisshh> hehe, i stumped all of us when it turned out to be simple, it happens :)
<nisshh> it*
<jcastro> thanks to whoever made ctrl-alt-t work in the last update
<dbarth> jcastro: probably didrocks; that's a key feature indeed ;)
<jcastro> great update this week dbarth
<didrocks> jcastro: dbarth: well TBH, I just fixed binding again to GNOME keys… the ctrl - alt - t was discussed for the first unity version :)
<didrocks> jcastro: it's already built?
<jcastro> the ability to add/remove things to the launcher was keeping me off fulltiming it
<didrocks> (and published)
<jcastro> didrocks: yessir!
<didrocks> nice! :)
<didrocks> so it's only when I update things at 8PM on Friday evening that I have to check until 2 AM that it's built :)
<didrocks> (well, checking with a better is a nicer checking on Friday evening :))
<jcastro> heh
<didrocks> beer*
<dbarth> great!
<kenvandine> unity is looking pretty nice now... with this latest update
<kenvandine> quick lists look great
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> just in time for A1!
<kenvandine> although now my hack to get quicklists in gwibber without displaying the appindicator icon doesn't work...
<kenvandine> unity honors the status like it should :)
<jcastro> ooh, I like the minimize animation
<didrocks> jcastro: thanks DBO for it :)
<jcastro> didrocks: so did you end up keeping  the panel running underneath?
<didrocks> jcastro: no more panel
<jcastro> didrocks: oh also, I too get a bunch of session garbage on logout
<didrocks> jcastro: only in the gnome-classic session
<jcastro> didrocks: good so I can close that bug then
<DBO> gotta make minimize + right click != fail
<DBO> erm
<didrocks> jcastro: oh yes please, I think I opened the tab…
<DBO> hide + right click != fail
<didrocks> not sure if I closed the bug :)
<jcastro> DBO: your window matching fails with chromed webapps
<DBO> jcastro, it should match to chrome
<jcastro> nope, if I minimize the webapp, and then chrome and I click on the icon, the browser disappears
<jcastro> it only exposes the webapp
<DBO> hwat?
<jcastro> DBO: aha, only when I minimize
<jcastro> open a webapp that you've made a shortcut of
<DBO> I dont have any
<jcastro> then open the browser itself
<DBO> how do I make one?
<jcastro> in the wrench menu
<jcastro> tools
<jcastro> create application shortcuts
<jcastro> then choose desktop or something
<jcastro> then run that
<jcastro> run the browser by itself after
<jcastro> then minimize them both
<jcastro> now try to get them back
<DBO> okay...
<DBO> hold on
<DBO> okay web apps are a TERRIBLE corner case
<didrocks> fagan: can you report compiz issue against compiz please? :)
<jcastro> yeah I was just pointing it out
<DBO> chromium runs all of its windows in teh same browser
<DBO> all of its windows in the same process
<jcastro> you know, other than the millions upon millions of users
<fagan> didrocks: oh cool
<DBO> that ASSHOLE
<didrocks> fagan: speaking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/683303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683303 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity [compiz] adobe flash+chromium crash (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<DBO> jcastro, it actually matters which window you open first
<fagan> didrocks: yeah I got that
<jcastro> didrocks: is this bitesizeable? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683241
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683241 in unity (Ubuntu) "Recycle bin icon is empty when there are items in the bin (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> jcastro: yep, fire the tag!
<didrocks> fagan: you should get apport catching it
<didrocks> fagan: look at #ubuntu-devel, I explained sebner how to do it
<fagan> didrocks: It apport didnt pick it up
<fagan> just seems to break out somewhere
<DBO> running logically independent things in separate processes should be considered tantamount to evil
<didrocks> fagan: is apport enabled on your machine?
<DBO> erm
<DBO> logically independant things in the same process
<didrocks> fagan: did you read the discussion I just pointed you at?
<DBO> i need a nap
<fagan> didrocks: I thought it was already turned on in natty
<didrocks> fagan: no, it's not by default yet
<didrocks> too early in the release
<fagan> didrocks: ah ill do it then
<didrocks> fagan: thanks :)
<didrocks> fagan: marking your bug as incomplete, just let apport firing up another one against compiz
<fagan> cool I just turned it on
<didrocks> starts the apport service as well
<jcastro> dbarth: is webapp support low? if if it is I'd like to bitesize the lot of them sitting in lp
<jcastro> like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/660157
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660157 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity -b command doesn't build a workable application (affected: 2, heat: 80)" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> though we no longer have a unity binary it seems
<fagan> didrocks: its an assertion failure according to apport
<fagan> so its not going to work like that
<didrocks> fagan: ok, just report the stack :)
<didrocks> assert are also triggered
 * fagan gets a copy of the stack :)
<fagan> yay got more info the easy way
<fagan> I can now see where its going wrong but I really dont have a clue what it is
<fagan> its chromium's fault I think
<kvalo> cyphermox: yes, please also include the patch 9 if possible. the new wifi plugin is the future, better start using it early on
<didrocks> jcastro: I'll try to get for tomorrow a list of bytesize bug
<jcastro> didrocks: yeah I am eyeballing a bunch of Low ones now
<cyphermox> kvalo, alright... but isn't there a better way to do this? with legacy support, is your stuff broken?
<cyphermox> kvalo, the thing is, I'd like to avoid huge unnecessary changes, especially if this means possibly removing support for older hardware, because I want to upload the new connman to Debian too
<kvalo> cyphermox: I need to leave now, so I'll be really quick
<kvalo> cyphermox: other option is to revert the priorities of the two plugins and have the new plugin higher priority
<cyphermox> kvalo, don't worry about it, I added the patch
<kvalo> cyphermox: the new wifi plugin is basically a rewrite of the old legacy plugin and fixing few ugly parts. biggest issues were blocking dbus calls and using the old (and sucky) wpas dbus intrface
<kvalo> cyphermox: in theory the new wifi plugin should support exactly the same hardware as the old plugin. but as we have seen many times, theory and reality doesn't match :)
<kvalo> cyphermox: but I consider the legacy wifi plugin dead and would not want to waste any time on it anymore in ubuntu, hence my push for the new plugin
<kvalo> but I need to get sleep now, bye
#ayatana 2010-12-01
<jcastro> DBO: ping
<jcastro> DBO: what allows compiz to work in virtualbox but not unity?
<RAOF> jcastro: Could you pastebin the result of glxinfo in virtualbox?  It might be possible to spot a missing extension.
<jcastro> RAOF: I'm not trying to do it myself (I committed to natty already)
<jcastro> but I was trying to answer a question
<RAOF> Ah.  Well, the answer is likely to be a missing GL extension, likely framebuffer objects.
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10519/how-can-i-get-compiz-to-work-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<jamalta> RAOF: thanks for the screen tip.. it makes working on this so much easier!
<jamalta> Could I get someone to look over a MP?
<jamalta> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamalta/unity/677255-unity-fullscreen-2/+merge/42330
<jamalta> sorry, had to reset my client..
<jamalta> getting a build error in the current unity trunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538539/
<jamalta> Ah, looks like I needed to update Nux... nvm :)
<coz_> ooo that ^^^  needs to be adjusted   #ayatana : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana
<jamalta> coz_: the topic?
<kvalo> morning
<jamalta> kvalo: morning to you :)
<kvalo> jamalta: hi jamalta
<jamalta> how's it going?
<coz_> jamalta,  no that link under the topic
<coz_>  #ayatana :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana
<coz_> should be   #ayatana : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana
<coz_> space after the :
<jamalta> ahh
<coz_> otherwise it cant be opened :)
<jamalta> makes enough sense :)
<coz_> :)
<kvalo> jamalta: keeping busy :) how about you?
<coz_> I think unity is going to take some getting used to :)
<coz_> rather netbook
<didrocks> good morning
<coz_> didrocks,  hey guy
<didrocks> hey coz_
<coz_> didrocks,  its definitly morning here as well just afte 2:30am :)
<didrocks> hehe :)
<kvalo> good morning didrocks
<kvalo> and what a warm morning it is, only -7 C :D
<didrocks> smspillaz: no need to ask for Default.ini, you know that I have the default Unity profile…
<didrocks> smspillaz: also, when I tell it's not easily to reproduce, that's because seb and I tried at least to reproduce it for 15 minutes…
<didrocks> hey kvalo :) oh nice!
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah right
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm making some process on the session bug
<smspillaz> didrocks: at least I know it's because the glib branch broke addWatchFd
<smspillaz> ... or at least it was never implemented properly
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: on the 2 others, just pay attention to that in case you can reproduce them
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: If only I can reproduce it reliably, I would have told so on the bug report :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: were you able to reproduce the ones I said I couldn't?
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah right
<didrocks> smspillaz: all bugs I posted, I got them more than once
<didrocks> smspillaz: and confirmed that another one got it too
<didrocks> so, it's not an isolate issue
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> so, just keep an eye on it
<smspillaz> it's just hard to debug unless I can reproduce them
<didrocks> yeah, I can imagine :)
<smspillaz> also the first one is a big vague
<didrocks> no pressure on them
<didrocks> which one? the issue?
<smspillaz> the maximized windows one
<didrocks> it's just if you just see that while using it, keep that in mind :)
<didrocks> oh right, it's really weird
<didrocks> AFAIK, it alwas happened on a fullscreen app
<didrocks> then, launch another app, the bottom of the window appear on the fullscreen app decorator
<didrocks> (so the window is set almost out of the viewport)
<didrocks> but again, I get that some times, but not reliably
<didrocks> the first reaction is "did I opened the window" before seeing it opened on the top of the computer
<didrocks> smspillaz: you should have access now to the stacktrace (latest bug), btw
<didrocks> I guess htorque_ get the empathy buddy list bug as well… htorque_ if you can get reproducible step, that can be great :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: good morning. can a parameter created with g_param_spec_gtype() be null?
<kamstrup> kvalo: I'm not sure I get the question...
<kamstrup> you mean if g_param_spec_gtype() can return null?
<kvalo> kamstrup: let me explain the details: I need to return "default service" from connman-manager and I was planning to use gobject properties again. but the default service can be null (ie doesn't exist). can gobject handle that?
<kamstrup> kvalo: right - sure it can
<kvalo> kamstrup: cool, thanks
<kamstrup> kvalo: so I guess you want a g_param_spec_object() really?
<kvalo> kamstrup: if you say so :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: yes i do. I do say so :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: when I want it :)
 * kvalo changes the code
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<smspillaz> didrocks: can you create a distro patch to remove the glib plugin from core?
<smspillaz> MacSlow: morning
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's done already
<didrocks> with Friday's update
<smspillaz> didrocks: awesome
<didrocks> let me check
<smspillaz> MacSlow: oh I was going to ask you
<smspillaz> MacSlow: I rewrote the compiz wallpaper plugin slightly to allow for animated wallpapers
<smspillaz> MacSlow: do you have any cool cairo demos that would work well as a wallpaper?
<didrocks> smspillaz: confirmed, glib plugin is gone :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: awesome
<MacSlow> smspillaz, I have some... but none if them I've ported over to cairo-gl yet... so I don't know how good that would be in terms of power-comsumption (they all use the image-backend for the most part)
<smspillaz> MacSlow: that's fine - it's just a demo :)
<smspillaz> MacSlow: I'm going to work on it some more so you can bind fbos to textures and display them like wallpapers
<MacSlow> smspillaz, I'd take the cairo-gimmicks (bzr branch lp:cairo-gimmicks)
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> I'll look into it then :)
<smspillaz> MacSlow: something like http://ilapstech.blogspot.com/2010/10/galaxy-live-wallpaper-like-compiz.html
<MacSlow> smspillaz, I know that... nice idea... but that in particular needs still some work... there a a few not so nice glitches that spoil the otherwise very slick look
<MacSlow> smspillaz, e.g. doesn't work so well (visually) with enabled expo
<smspillaz> MacSlow: yeah, that will be fixed with the fbo stuff
<MacSlow> smspillaz, cool to know
<smspillaz> MacSlow: this way we can bind it to a texture and then apply our geometry ops to it
<smspillaz> so you could even have a wobbly galaxy wallpaper ;-)
<MacSlow> smspillaz, I still like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLRi9WB6P9Y (especially the animated and gradient-pattern-filled rectangle)
<MacSlow> smspillaz, but that doesn't map well to static textures being transformed around
<smspillaz> MacSlow: you can tell if you wobble it :)
<smspillaz> MacSlow: this is done with tfp right http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JNDC6K15Wk&NR=1 ?
<MacSlow> smspillaz, on my desktop it wobbles of course :)
<smspillaz> maybe I should make a compiz plugin to draw gtk widgets
<MacSlow> smspillaz, no... I used the GtkOffscreen stuff for this
<smspillaz> MacSlow: ah ok
<MacSlow> smspillaz, pure gtk+... no GL there for a change
<MacSlow> well and a bit of cairo
<smspillaz> but this one uses gl :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NoZ041RPA&NR=1
<MacSlow> smspillaz, correct
<smspillaz> how did you get the input handling to work?
<MacSlow> smspillaz, btw coleraby == MacSlow
<njpatel> Morning
<smspillaz> yeah
<MacSlow> hey njpatel
<MacSlow> smspillaz, in a bloody hackish way :) you might recognize that I only operate the sliders at the bottom and left... never the one in the middle... as input-redirection of transformed widgets didn't work back then... not even sure it would work now with plain gtk+
<smspillaz> yeah
<janimo> any NUX devs around?
<MacSlow> johnlea, njpatel: are the typical menu-shortcuts (from gtk+) meant to also work in quicklists? I assume not.
<MacSlow> janimo, some are
<MacSlow> jamalta, what's up?
<jamalta> MacSlow: hi there
<jamalta> how's it going?
<janimo> MacSlow: wanted to discuss a patch for ARM FTBFS
<MacSlow> ups... sorry
<janimo> and what the procedure is for uploading
<MacSlow> jamalta, meant to adderss janimo
<jamalta> MacSlow: np :)
<janimo> I'll also ask in #arm
<MacSlow> janimo, I'm not sure what that actually is... special filesystem for the ARM-platform?!
<njpatel> janimo, make a branch that fixes the issue, push to LP, and then merge propose into Nux?
<njpatel> janimo, then one of the team can review
<janimo> njpatel: I have attached a patch to a bug is that ok?
<johnlea> MacSlow; you mean cursor up, down, enter, etc...?
<njpatel> janimo, that works too, I think I saw it yesterday
<njpatel> janimo, the TCHAR fix, right?
<MacSlow> johnlea, no... like "Play" with and underscore under the P etc -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683427
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683427 in unity (Ubuntu) "Quicklist shows mnemonic underline" [Medium,Triaged]
<janimo> njpatel: that too, but 0.9.8 seems to go past that even withoiut my fix, seems to have used another gcc arg
<janimo> but I added a new patch for the current problem
<janimo> hardcoded x86 assmebly instruction
<njpatel> MacSlow, johnlea mnemonic should work I think, yes, but we'll get to it a little later
<MacSlow> johnlea, just asking to know what the correct fix would be...either get rid of the underscore completely... or actually fix the rendering and get the key-shortcuts working
<janimo> njpatel: bug 683294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683294 in Nux "do not hardcode x86 hw breakpoint instruction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683294
<njpatel> janimo thanks
<MacSlow> njpatel, ah... in that case the fix for 683427 is simple
<njpatel> MacSlow, johnlea I say this because we need keynav accessibility, so it kinda make sense. However, it would mean we'd need to add support for showing the mnemonics when the user hits Alt only, like gtk
<janimo> njpatel: I am not yet sure whether for an ARM FTBFS waiting for the fix to get in a release and get packaged is the preferred solution, or add a patch to the package
<janimo> especially around an alpha release
<janimo> I'll get some clarifications in #arm anyway
<njpatel> janimo, distropatch for now, I guess?
<njpatel> janimo, we'll try and get it into this weeks release
<MacSlow> njpatel, doable still then... just a bit more work... but nothing for this week I assume.
<johnlea> MacSlow; yes, that's a bug.  We shouldn't display the underscore by default, but character navigation is a good idea for a11y
<MacSlow> johnlea, njpatel: I'll comment on the bug.
<johnlea> njpatel, MacSlow; yes, we could display the underscores in response to either a setting or a shortcut key but not by default
<njpatel> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> johnlea, yes that is possible
<njpatel> MacSlow, no, not this week
<MacSlow> njpatel, I assigned me and left the milestone-target open for now
<njpatel> MacSlow, thanks
<kvalo> mpt: hi. you were asking something about control center yesterday?
<kvalo> mpt: I have no idea when gnome control center will be ready
<mpt> kvalo, yes, that's why I asked you and seb128 together
<mpt> because if g-c-c will be used in Ubuntu before, or at the same time that, ConnMan is, then it would make sense to develop the new Network settings as a g-c-c panel.
<seb128> mpt, hey
<seb128> sorry I forgot to reply when I did catch up with backlog yesterday
<seb128> yes we will have the new g-c-c before connman
<kvalo> mpt: how much diffent is it to implement a g-c-c panel?
<kvalo> different*
<seb128> mpt, we will get GNOME3 next cycle
<seb128> which includes the new g-c-c
<seb128> connman is not considered yet so no doubt it will come next cycle or after it we ever use it by default
<mpt> kvalo, I don't know.
<mpt> thanks seb128
<mpt> kvalo, but we should find that out now before and471 does massive amounts of work on the standalone window
<seb128> check with rodrigo if you need details
<seb128> but I expect it's pretty easy
<seb128> like the content of the dialog doesn't change
<seb128> it's just than rather to be its own dialog it gets integrated in the control center ui
<kvalo> mpt: I was just thinking that
<kvalo> mpt: but on the other hand I really do not want to start waiting for gnome3
<seb128> start waiting?
<seb128> what you need is in the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<kvalo> seb128: I don't want to add dependency to a new ppa
<seb128> well, be ready to rewrite your code next cycle then
<seb128> or part of it
<mpt> kvalo, for example, last week GTK3 got a switch control that we should use to replace and471's custom one
<kvalo> seb128: so options are 1) implement as g-c-c applet and require a ppa for natty users or 2) rewrite the settings window for n+1. both suck :/
<seb128> mpt, well that's orthogonal to the c-c question...
<seb128> mpt, you can write a standalone dialog using gtk3 as well
<seb128> kvalo, check with rodrigo, the changes to port from a standalone dialog to a c-c one might be low
<kvalo> seb128: thanks, I'll talk with rodrigo. optimal would be to have it working in natty without any ppas but still avoid rewriting the settings window for n+1
<seb128> well I guess the rewrital would be small
<seb128> like you could keep the dialog content, just add some glue to have it in the c-c rather than in its own dialog
<kvalo> seb128: yeah, that would be doable
<kvalo> seb128: one more questions. do you know if pygtk supports/will support gtk3?
<seb128> it will not
<seb128> you need to use gi
<seb128> it's not much different from pygtk
<seb128> see pitti's blog post
<seb128> he ported a bunch of our desktop components to it
<kvalo> it's here: http://www.piware.de/2010/11/gtk-3-0gir-application-porting-successes-and-problems/
<smspillaz> seiflotfy: ping
<smspillaz> seiflotfy: how hard do you think it would be for compiz to push its settings to zeitgeist?
<seiflotfy> smspillaz, u should not do that
<seiflotfy> smspillaz, zeitgeist is a log
<smspillaz> seiflotfy: hmm ok
<smspillaz> seiflotfy: I was just looking at synapse and had the idea of pushing those settings somewhere so that we can chance settings on the fly with synapse ;-0)
<smspillaz> ;-)
<kamstrup> smspillaz: one could push window management events directly to Zeitgeist though
<smspillaz> yeah that would be cool
<kamstrup> smspillaz: and use the logged stats to do some clever tricks
<smspillaz> indeed
<kamstrup> smspillaz: although I have no idea what these tricks would be :-)
<smspillaz> maybe seiflotfy can give us some ideas ;-)
<smspillaz> (I dunno, this is just an idea that I had)
<smspillaz> seiflotfy: is there some underlying framework that zeitgeist uses that I might want to push settings to?
<seiflotfy> i dont get the idea
<seiflotfy> kamstrup, can u explain
<seiflotfy> ok now i get it
<seiflotfy> let me think
<seiflotfy> smspillaz, you can write an extension
<seiflotfy> kamstrup, what do u think of the idea
<seiflotfy> have an extension that handles conpiz events
<seiflotfy> and stores extra information in a DB of its own
<seiflotfy> while keeping the relevant info such as "switched workspace or window"
<seiflotfy> kamstrup, problem is we would need an ontology for that
<smspillaz> seiflotfy: that would be cool
<seiflotfy> gimmie some time though
<seiflotfy> i am in the middle of a nice hack
<smspillaz> seiflotfy: I'm thinking of something though that would allow us to change compiz settings by searching for them in synapse
<smspillaz> and I read the synapse uses zeitgeist
<smspillaz> or maybe I read wrong
<seiflotfy> smspillaz, u can plugin synapse directly
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> smspillaz, come to #synapse
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> it would be kind of cool though if we could have  single data engine so that I can expose those settings over synapse and the new unity places stuff
<njpatel> smorar_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538621/
<njpatel> smspillaz, ^
<njpatel> smspillaz, gnome-appearance-properties can crash compiz for me on startup and close, every time
 * smspillaz has a look
<smspillaz> njpatel: huh? I fixed that
<smspillaz> njpatel: sure you're running the latest version
<smspillaz> njpatel: can you compile from source and see if that happens?
<njpatel> smspillaz, I upgraded this morning
<smspillaz> I am *pretty* sure I fixed that
<smspillaz> maybe didrocks didn't get the right tip
<njpatel> smspillaz, not right now I can't, but can you run gnome-appearance-properties without compiz crashing?
<smspillaz> just a second
<didrocks> smspillaz: njpatel: which one?
<didrocks> smspillaz: as told, I didn't incude the tip until this upload as it was on Friday
<didrocks> and I'll upload with the last two commits
<didrocks> smspillaz: is that related to that?
<smspillaz> didrocks: probably
<didrocks> smspillaz: what's the bug report/crash?
<didrocks> I got disconnected
<smspillaz> it's the one that njpatel just had
<smspillaz> the call to empty boost function
<didrocks> right, but 13:16:31        -- | Canal créé le sam., 30 janv. 2010 08:48:2
<didrocks> 13:24:48         * | smspillaz has a look
<smspillaz> it was because glibmm was broken
<didrocks> was disconnected :)
<smspillaz> so I had to do a quick workaround to fix it
<didrocks> is it a pastebin, bug report?
<smspillaz> pastebin
<didrocks> ok :)
<smspillaz> this one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538621/
<didrocks> and so, the last commit is the one fixing it, right?
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> ok, will be in natty in few minutes
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> njpatel: no crasher here with trunk
<smspillaz> didrocks: prepare to do another upload btw
<smspillaz> the session fix has to go in the glibmm branch
<didrocks> smspillaz: I won't upload every commit :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: and now, alpha1 is already frozen
<didrocks> it's an exception to upload that
<didrocks> that will be post alpha1 (Friday/Monday)
<smspillaz> didrocks: right. well the change is pretty big so maybe it should wait
<smspillaz> I basically had to rip out certain bits of core and replace them
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, try avoiding going crazy :-)
<didrocks> urgh
<smspillaz> DBO forgot to port addWatchFd to glib
<didrocks> smspillaz: you know, you are not a good seller :)
<smspillaz> so I have to rewrite our IOWatch system
<didrocks> smspillaz: njpatel would have tell "it's small dude"
<smspillaz> didrocks: I was just being honest ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: heh, sure, kidding :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: :p
<smspillaz> didrocks: funny you say that, because I once hoped to go into public relations
<didrocks> so, you link your IOWatch to the glib one?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, I had to write another GSource
<smspillaz> (gosh I'm getting sick of doing that ^ :p)
<didrocks> hehe, can understand :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: :p
<smspillaz> didrocks: it sucks too because the IOWatch bits of compiz have historically been the most crash-prone
<smspillaz> 90% of bugreports we got from launchpad were in doPoll () :(
<didrocks> argh…
<smspillaz> funny because DBO neutered that code path on the glib branch
<smspillaz> so all the sudden, no more crashes ;-)
<smspillaz> unfortunately it broke things like qt mainloop integration, qt dispatcher, some stuff in dbus, session management (can't connect to libICE etc)
<smspillaz> actually now that I think of it, with these changes the glib plugin will work
<smspillaz> except that it will do what it is supposed to
<smspillaz> infinite loop
<didrocks> because the watch was never stopped?
<smspillaz> didrocks: the glib plugin used addWatchFd and doPoll in order to spin the prepare check dispatch fini stuff ;-0
<smspillaz> so if we enabled the glib plugin
<smspillaz> it would do something like prepare -> check -> dispatch -> check -> prepare -> check -> prepare ;-)
<didrocks> "nice" :-)
<smspillaz> hehe
<smspillaz> ahh using virtualbox for all of this was such a good idea
<smspillaz> didrocks: there's a way you can ssh into vb (if you configure it correctly)
<smspillaz> so it's like having a serial console
<smspillaz> and then combine that with byobu
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, you have a second network interface for it :)
<didrocks> I'm using that as well right now
<smspillaz> yeah it's awesome
<smspillaz> having two screens makes it better ;-)
<didrocks> well, just one there, but it's temporary :-)
 * smspillaz picked this one up on the side of the road - SUCH a good find
<smspillaz> didrocks: hehe
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> njpatel: seems you added some kind of windows opening only 3 applications-like in unity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/628983
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 628983 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu Maverick) "Nautilus: menu items not working or triggering wrong functions" [High,Fix released]
<didrocks> htorque: I confirm it btw :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> wrong link
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/683623
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683623 in unity (Ubuntu) "Starting a launcher only works four times" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> njpatel: do we have a trial version? :)
<njpatel> ?
<hyperair> lol
<didrocks> njpatel: try it dude, you'll see… :)
<hyperair> only works four times
<njpatel> didrocks, lol
<njpatel> didrocks, that's ted, not me!
<njpatel> oh, wait, was reading wrong bug :)
 * njpatel tries
<njpatel> omg
<didrocks> that's awesome!
<htorque> that's why i like using pre-release software :P
<njpatel> it's Ubuntu Starter Edition
<didrocks> njpatel: exactly :)
<hyperair> lol
<vish> lol!
<njpatel> okay, milestoned for this week's release, thanks :)
<didrocks> :)
<hyperair> didrocks: i like your comment.
<didrocks> hyperair: well, I felt obliged :-)
<hyperair> hahahah
<vish> but even so, $200,000 is too high.. no matter how good Unity turns out to be..
 * vish runs.. 
<smspillaz> njpatel: hahaahahahah
<didrocks> vish: come on, let's be generous :)
<vish> didrocks: you should have priced it lower and /not/ mentioned it was a joke... blogs would have caught fire with 'Canonical is starting to sell Ubuntu news' ;)
<hyperair> vish: that would have been hilarious.
<vish> no one would have even second guessed that it could be a bug..
<didrocks> vish: well, I tend to avoid free bashing :)
<vish> :)
<njpatel> didrocks,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/669417 I really don't think we can support GMA500
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 669417 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Intel GMA500] Visual glitches and crash (Maverick and Natty)" [High,Triaged]
<njpatel> (poulsbo)
<didrocks> njpatel: right, so just put it somewhere so that we can blacklist it and turns on metacity + gnome-panel
<didrocks> poulsbo is always more meaningfull than GMA500 to me :)
<njpatel> I'm asking all the graphics issue people to try A1 and marking as incomplete pending feedback
<njpatel> let's see how well that works....
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, sounds good, I asked them to try at alpha2 in my previous answer (to get the degraded mode), but if there are alrleady basic support, it's fine
<njpatel> yeah, we should be kicking ass on most Ati now
<njpatel> I mean, we got dbarth's to work for goodness sake!
<njpatel> :)
<cozziemoto> working well on this ati machine with low end ati card
<njpatel> awesome!
<didrocks> nice :)
<cozziemoto>  RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<cozziemoto> just slight choppy but i was surprised...works better than regular ubuntu on same machine with compiz
<cozziemoto> old machine:0
<cozziemoto> now I have to try it on the nvidia machine
<cozziemoto> maybe
<njpatel> it should fly on nvidia
<cozziemoto> I hope so  but so far too many bugs for that machine and i still have to get used to the environment more :)
<cozziemoto> although way easier with cairo dock :)
<cozziemoto> and easystroke
<didrocks> cozziemoto: you're lucky, you just mentionned the only dock nobody in the unity team didn't work for :)
<cozziemoto> didrocks,  oh?
<cozziemoto> just to clarify...this is coz_   I am cozziemoto on my ati machine
<didrocks> cozziemoto: yeah, I was infering that :)
<cozziemoto> :)
<njpatel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/677844
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 677844 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lost the focus for a minimized window (Nautilus)" [High,Triaged]
<njpatel> sounds famility
<njpatel> familiar*
<cozziemoto> mm I better start reporting bus i suppose
<cozziemoto> bugs
<ssj6akshat> How does 'OMG! 5! - Five papercuts to target' sound?
<ssj6akshat> The question is, which 5 are the most high priority
<didrocks> vish: ^^
<ssj6akshat> didrocks, ah right, vish might know better
<jcastro> njpatel: you resolved all those bugs, no new bitesizes in the pile?
<didrocks> jcastro: I added one FYI
<jcastro> didrocks: heh yeah, we have a total of 2 now. :)
<didrocks> \o/
<vish> ssj6akshat: hey, off the top of my head... Bug 683617 , Bug 382703 …
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683617 in banshee (Ubuntu) "There is just one tab in Properties, that looks slightly odd" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683617
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 382703 in One Hundred Paper Cuts ""Home Folder" has 3 different names" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382703
<vish> i believe there is already one post lined up for this week, so time it after a few days of that one..
<ssj6akshat> vish, have to talk to Joe Danger mighty for that one :P
<vish> ;)
<ssj6akshat> vish, what about the copy paste bug
<ssj6akshat> ?
<vish> ssj6akshat: well, thats a nice bug.. :)  but i dont think it would be fixed any time soon ;)
<njpatel> jcastro, I haven't finished yet, just went to lunch. I'll add some
<Cimi> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> Cimi, pong
<Cimi> mhr3: please add shadow-in to the scrolled window for shortcut list
<Cimi> and the dot inside the top-right circle doesn't seem to be centered
<mhr3> Cimi, what theme is this about?
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> every theme
<Cimi> is the black dot centered?
<mhr3> it is
<Cimi> really
<Cimi> it doesn't seem
<mhr3> but i was asking about the shadow in... imo it'd look strange on the default/mini themes
<Cimi> look with a zoom
<mhr3> i just did
<Cimi> shadow in in the preference dialog
<mhr3> ah.. prefs
<Cimi> yes it is centered
<Cimi> just some eye effects
<Cimi> mainly a contrast thing
<mhr3> Cimi, oh yea, and i wanted to request a detail which will cause paint_flat_box to draw a gradient like cell_odd, but without the need for the widget to be focused
<mhr3> Cimi, cause atm i'm fooling murrine to think it's focused, but i won't be able to do that in gtk3
<ssj6akshat> vish: so, unfixable by design?
 * ssj6akshat disappoint
<Cimi> mhr3: ok
<Cimi> mhr3: why doesn't work in gtk+3?
<mhr3> Cimi, cause one can no longer do Widget.set_flags(HAS_FOCUS)
<Cimi> mhr3: try with a different solution
<mhr3> like?
<Cimi> oh, I haven't think about it yet
<Cimi> (or patch gtk+3 :))
<Cimi> if you consider this a regression
<mhr3> no, i think it's reasonable, whether widget is focused on not is it's internal state, it shouldnt need a public api
<ssj6akshat> GtkStyleContext is going to break existing theme engines
<ssj6akshat> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/mclasen/2010/11/29/onoff/
<smorar> didrocks: shouldn't nux have libxext-dev as a build dependency? Including this package solved a FTBFS issue under maverick for me. Not including it caused a pkg-config problem with gl and xxf86vm.
<smorar> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/~smorar/+archive/unity-unstable
<Cimi> ssj6akshat: I know, I'll port murrine over that
<didrocks> smorar: no, libxext missing dep is on libgl1-mesa-dev
<didrocks> smorar: I fixed it in natty
<ssj6akshat> Cimi, yipee
<didrocks> nux doesn't directly depend on it
<Cimi> didrocks: we're roomie in dallas I guess
<didrocks> Cimi: oh? I proposed dbarth last time on the way back from UDS (we try to turn roomie most of the time), not sure about the status though
<smorar> didrocks: kk, thanks
<didrocks> smorar: yw :)
<Cimi> didrocks: as you want, just ask marianna in irc.canonical.com
<didrocks> Cimi: hum?
<mhr3> Cimi, the actual issue is, cause you can set container to be SELECTED, but if it doesn't have focus (it's a container so it can't really), it won't use SELECTED bg color but ACTIVE, but since there can be like labels in container they will use SELECTED fg color and we get a color boom
<Cimi> didrocks: she's the girl in charge of that
<Cimi> mhr3: I know
<didrocks> Cimi: I know she is :)
<mhr3> Cimi, and that's why i think it makes sense to have detail that will follow the state properly
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you think that "forcing some plugins to not be unload under a session" is a bitesizable bug?
<hyperair> hmm i wonder when software centre will sprout an interface for "check for updates"
<hyperair> didrocks: why would you want to force some plugins to not be unloaded?
<hyperair> didrocks: and i think it would probably not be easy to handle, considering all the plugins are reloaded (stack unravelling style) when disabling a certain plugin.
<didrocks> hyperair: because it's not possible to fallback nicely gnome-panel if you disable unity. So the "Ubuntu classic session" will let you do whatever you want, but we want to enfore some plugins in the "Ubuntu Desktop session"
<hyperair> ah i see
<didrocks> hyperair: right, but there can be mandatory plugins and we got in maverick by patching and push_back
<didrocks> hyperair: also, we can prevent users shooting on their feet :)
<didrocks> like removing decorations…
<hyperair> well removing decorations is a lot harder to prevent, short of compiz automatically restarting the decorator
<hyperair> (in the event of the decorator crashing, which it is prone to doing)
<didrocks> hyperair: it's not prevent from unloading, sorry, it's more, ensure it's activated
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> didrocks: well you can't prevent an app from segfaulting
<didrocks> hyperair: sure, but all compiz is going down then
<didrocks> (speaking about plugins first)
<didrocks> not the independant gtk-*-decor*
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> i see the use case, and yeah it would be great to prevent users shooting themselves in the foot
<hyperair> ccsm is like C++. it gives you so much power than you can probably unleash a volley of bullets at your feet by accident
<smspillaz> didrocks: we once had a "sanity" plugin that Amaranth wrote, I wonder if it is still around
<hyperair> s/than/that/
<didrocks> hyperair: exactly, and we will do that in the default session (Ubuntu Desktop) in any case, maybe not in the other one
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh, that can be nice
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, not a bitesize thing?
<didrocks> (I can do it, just to know if others will be interested)
<hyperair> smspillaz: what does it do, depend on a fixed set of plugins to ensure sanity?
<smspillaz> didrocks: well actually I wouldn't be able to do it now because I'm busy with this AddWatchFD stuff (sigh) because it depends on loaderLoadPlugin being wrapable
<smspillaz> didrocks: I can make loaderLoadPlugin wrapable though
<jcastro> didrocks: ok so what should I tell people wrt. compiz and ccsm?
<didrocks> smspillaz: that would be nice, and then, we can ask for a contributor to write the needed bits
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's not urgent at all, just will be nice for Alpha2 (in 2 months)
<smspillaz> jcastro: didrocks: we should patch ccsm to display a message saying that it is the "/advanced/ settings manager and that you change bits in here at your own risk"
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll do it when I do a bunch of other API changes too
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I just record it then
<kvalo> didrocks: hi. any time for a small python+autotools chat?
<didrocks> jcastro: just to avoid changing settings? particularly to not remove unity
<smspillaz> didrocks: "It looks scary because it is!"
<didrocks> jcastro: and that if they want the traditional gnome-panel, they can go to gdm and choose "Ubuntu classic session"
<smspillaz> didrocks: it is possible to remove the unity plugin from being viewed in ccsm I think
<jcastro> didrocks: right, so for example I went in there and tried to turn the cube on and got screwed
<smspillaz> jcastro: what happened when you did that? it works fine here
<didrocks> smspillaz: heh, thanks for the warning :)
<smspillaz> jcastro: does it crash? because that's bad
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I think we want something more upstreamable than that
<didrocks> smspillaz: and really avoiding people cheating with editing config files and such (it happens a lot)
<smspillaz> didrocks: ccsm is the preferred way of mucking around with settings upstream
<jcastro> smspillaz: yes, I get no window borders or anything, just unmanageable windows
<smspillaz> jcastro: this is a problem in the unity plugin and it is already reported
<jcastro> smspillaz: ok
<smspillaz> jcastro: something stupid in nux or unity is not cleaning up properly so when we "temp unload it" but don't actually dlclose it's address space it dies
<didrocks> smspillaz: so not a bitesize thing as a summary, ok, we'll tackle it ourself then :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, I should be able to write it, I just need to tackle this ... huge TODO list
<smspillaz> which reminds me that I got massively distracted in the past hour, go figure
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can help you there if you wish, it's not urgent at all in any case
<didrocks> like can be tackle in a month or more :)
<smspillaz> it's something that I can write very easily
<smspillaz> um wow it's 12am and I did not notice
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<smspillaz> didrocks: you have a weird connection
<didrocks> smspillaz: this is rather me and some stupid keybinding :)
<smspillaz> h
<smspillaz> oh
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, I was telling "if you think that it's fast enough for you and other will take a lot of time to tackle it, I can just add an A2 WI for you"
<didrocks>  :)
<didrocks> jcastro: ok for ccsm and sessions?
<smspillaz> didrocks: just add it to A2 WI
<didrocks> jcastro: sorry dude, my blog is still out of order until I move to Lyon…
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, doing :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<smspillaz> no problem
<jcastro> didrocks: yep I've already posted on the forums
<jcastro> that seems to be where all the activity is anyway
<didrocks> jcastro: thanks :)
<didrocks> jcastro: I've already posted to the French one :)
<didrocks> jcastro: also, if you need, you should know about this drawback, for now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview#Ubuntu Desktop Edition (for people upgrading)
<didrocks> if this can avoid one or two dups…
<jcastro> ok
<kvalo> didrocks: I think you missed my earlier message, but do you have time for that python with autotools chat?
<didrocks> kvalo: in 15 minutes?
<kvalo> didrocks: that's ok for me
<didrocks> ok, just ping me in 15 min then :)
<lamalex> what up QA Wednesday git r done
<kvalo> didrocks: will do. thanks :)
<lamalex> njpatel, DBO_ how is the introspection coming?
<njpatel> lamalex, mine isn't at all (doing something else), but can you please work with jason and jaytaoko to get launcher + quicklists, respectively, dumping some information
<lamalex> njpatel, working with jaytaoko now
<DBO_> lamalex, what do you need me to do to make introspection real for launcher
<njpatel> lamalex, awesome, thanks
<lamalex> DBO_, launcher name, coordinates
<kvalo> didrocks: ping. do you have time now or should we do it tomorrow morning?
<didrocks> kvalo: now is ok, pm?
<kvalo> didrocks: yeah, let's do that
<mpt> jcastro, hi
<mpt> jcastro, if we're still going to be using most of gnome-power-manager's settings in 11.04, we'll need someone to fix up the place where it mentions the "notification area"
<kenvandine> tedg, don't forget my merge proposals for dbusmenu and libindicator
<tedg> kenvandine, I won't.  I even mentioned them on the status call today :)
<kenvandine> i feel so loved :)
<kenvandine> tedg,  and is there any reason i shouldn't upload libindicator?
<kenvandine> that doesn't block on dbusmenu...
<tedg> kenvandine, No, it should be fine.
 * kenvandine isn't going to do it before A1... just asking 
<kenvandine> ok
<jcastro> mpt: that's a good point
<jcastro> dbarth_: ^^ do you think karl has time to give power-manager a once over?
<mpt> jcastro, dbarth_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BatteryStatusMenu#When%20to%20show%20the%20menu
<jcastro> mpt: I'll take it to email
<vish> ssj6akshat: not unfixable by design, it needs fixing every misbehaving application.
<vish> fixing in*
<njpatel> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/658303?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 658303 in unity (Ubuntu) "[ATI] unity doesn't show an error when 3d graphics are not available" [Undecided,Triaged]
<didrocks> njpatel: I'll set it as fixed release with today's compiz workaround
<spikeb> what kind of paper does the design team use? all the mockups are some kind of paper i've not seen elsewhere.
<njpatel> didrocks, seet
<didrocks> njpatel: it's temporary waiting for the new gnome-session
<njpatel> coolio
<jamalta> hi all :)
<jamalta> Is there an easy way to get the Unity Launcher to redraw an icon after it is rendered? I'm trying to change the icon's name, but I'm pretty sure it isn't working because the icon doesn't get redrawn when that happens.
<lamalex> DBO_, all good on introspection? need anything?
<DBO_> im working on it and other things
<DBO_> also nursing a bottle of nyquil
<lamalex> k
<lamalex> DBO_, any chance we can get it merged today?
<lamalex> QA would like to be unblocked
<DBO_> probably tonight yeah
<jcastro> njpatel: wanna see something cool?
<jcastro> http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/
<jcastro> click on the faq link. :D
<njpatel> jcastro, aah, nice :D
<jamalta> jcastro: ohh we're officially using askubuntu.com now? very cool :)
<jcastro> well it's where they've been answering the questions so sure!
<njpatel> jcastro, where is that chart showing bug info again?
 * njpatel lost the link
 * spikeb attempts to design a simple image editor
<jcastro> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> then click unity
<njpatel> okay, so three bitesize bugs so far
<jcastro> njpatel: oh dude, it needs to graph fix released.
<jcastro> not fix committed
<jcastro> otherwise we'll never look like we are getting anywhere
<njpatel> jcastro, this will increase as we get more bugs and I look at more bugs :)
<njpatel> jcastro, heh, right :)
<jcastro> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity
<jcastro> that's the bookmarkable url
<lamalex> jcastro, my buddy just gaveme flyers tickets for tonight \m/
<jcastro> lamalex: nice, I'm seeing Wings/Sharks on monday.
<lamalex> jaytaoko, DBO_ how is introspection coming
<DBO_> busy
<jaytaoko> lamalex: I want to submit a firs version to you in a few minutes...
<lamalex> jaytaoko, sweet
<jamalta> hey, so i'm trying to figure out if there is a way to switch an icon in the launcher
<jamalta> i'm working on bug #683241 and have it checking the trash status on startup and switching the icon to "user-trash-full" but this happens after the icon is rendered, and it doesn't actually redraw it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683241 in unity (Ubuntu) "Recycle bin icon is empty when there are items in the bin" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683241
<jamalta> I'm using SetIconName() to change the icon, but obviously this does nothing else :)
<coz_> hey guys...out of curiosity...can the grub menu be accessed on ubuntu during boot?
<coz_> rather on unity
<RAOF> coz_: Yes, you can get at the grub menu by holding down left shift during boot.  I'm not sure what that has to do with Unity, though.
<coz_> RAOF,  yeah I tried that with no effect  but let me try again...the reason i ask is that a fellow on #ubuntu+1  apparenlty has issues :)
<coz_> RAOF,  I will try that now though
<coz_> yep that works :)
<coz_> thanks
#ayatana 2010-12-02
<RAOF> smspillaz: What is GLTexture->priv->mipmapSupport meant to be used for?  In particular, why does the texture code generate mipmaps regardless of that value?
<kvalo> morning
<coz_> ok I am going to assume that Amber1  has booted into the live cd
<coz_> I am off to bed
<smspillaz> RAOF: I suppose it's used to check if there is mipmapping support? although if that is false and we are generating mipmaps then it is a bug in compiz
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> didrocks: good morning
<didrocks> hey kvalo
<RAOF> smspillaz: Ok, then the follow up to bug #682327 involves a bug in compiz; the TfpTexture has mipmapSupport = false and SIGSEGVs while generating a mipmap.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682327 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when hitting Alt-Tab - Mesa 7.9 implementation error: bad format in _mesa_format_to_type_and_comps" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682327
<RAOF> (That particular bug is fixed-ish in mesa git - now, rather than assert(), it SIGSEGVs :))
<MacSlow> hey folks
<didrocks> guten morgen MacSlow
<didrocks> hey RAOF
<kamstrup> didrocks: I just merged https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/mmaped-icons/+merge/37634 and there is definite SRU potential there
<didrocks> kamstrup: SRU? for maverick?
<didrocks> kamstrup: if you talk about a potential issue is natty, does it put https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/683735/+merge/42406 obselete?
<didrocks> oupsss, not that one
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity/lp682345/+merge/42432
<didrocks> kamstrup: ^^
<kamstrup> didrocks: It's for M. I think Unity trunk isn't using the old pixbuf cache
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh ok :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: it works well here, and njpatel confirmed it as well
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, but we are in freeze right now dude
<didrocks> kamstrup: and tomorrow there will be a release
<kamstrup> didrocks: oh, it was not because I wanted to rush it in. It was just to put it on your radar if updates for M where darwing near
<didrocks> kamstrup: heh, ok, nice! I'll keep an eye on it :)
<kamstrup> Is the workspace button in the swicther supposed to do something? Or is it just a place holder?
<kamstrup> s/switcher/launcher/
<njpatel> Morning
<MacSlow> hey njpatel, kamstrup
<njpatel> hey MacSlow
<njpatel> MacSlow, how's it going with th event-dispatcher bits?
<MacSlow> njpatel, at least it's compiling... but not ready for merge yet.
<njpatel> coolio
<njpatel> MacSlow, are you expecting to merge today/tomorrow, or later?
<MacSlow> njpatel, I try today of course (btw... it's running and showing something too)
<njpatel> MacSlow, nice!
<MacSlow> njpatel, but since I need to go to the doc after lunch (and don't know how long that'll take) it's 50:50
<MacSlow> njpatel, dBusmenu critical-warning bugging me atm
<njpatel> smspillaz, duuuuuude
<smspillaz> njpatel: uuuuude ?
<smspillaz> njpatel: what's up?
<smspillaz> (and don't say the sky since I will punch this wall next to me)
<njpatel> smspillaz, I could say something else but maybe not for this channel
<njpatel> smspillaz, aaaaaanyway
<njpatel> smspillaz, Compiz knows where the mouse is? Yes or No?
<smspillaz> njpatel: yes and no
<njpatel> smspillaz, touché
<smspillaz> njpatel: it only tracks MotionNotify where we have a grab otherwise pointerX and pointerY are updated on button, enter and leave events
<smspillaz> njpatel: but for plugins which don't want to grab the screen we have a mouse polling plugin
<njpatel> oh, so you need to just do polling too
<smspillaz> (basically tracking the mouse position == lots of useless wakeups, no need for that)
<njpatel> (which makes sense, but I was led to believe they was magic here)
<dbarth__> you guys know about the glib::source issue, right?
<smspillaz> dbarth__: which ones is this?
<smspillaz> *one
<njpatel> didrocks, what happened about the GLib::Source issue?
<njpatel> dbarth__, we were discussing it just now
<didrocks> njpatel: hum? it should be fixed
 * smspillaz would like to know what it is!
<didrocks> first, everyone ensure that you have:
<didrocks> 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4
<didrocks> then, let's rediscuss it :)
<dbarth__> finding the bug
<smspillaz> (you'd be so much cooler if you kompiled from source like me)
<dbarth__> i just filed it, grrr
<njpatel> smspillaz, i pinged you yesterday about it, boost::function is null
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm compiling from source :)
<smspillaz> njpatel: I am pretty sure I fixed that like 2 days ago
<njpatel> didrocks, riight, there's a new compiz :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: and I have the distro defaults + patch at least :p
<smspillaz> njpatel: and I also tried launching g-a-p with the glibmm branch - no sigabrt
<njpatel> smspillaz, right, you were wondering if didrocks had the patch in ubuntu or not (are you a goldfish? :)
<didrocks> njpatel: it's a distro-patch lovely taken from the git repo :)
<smspillaz> njpatel: I think I was wondering that (it was at 2AM, not guarunteed to remember)
<njpatel> smspillaz, :)
<smspillaz> njpatel: also I'm sammy the salmon
<njpatel> heh
<smspillaz> njpatel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVu2cX0jEYk
<njpatel> smspillaz, so, mouse position. Any way we can add something to Xorg to get it without it taking weeks and it being somewhat stable?
<smspillaz> njpatel: you can do it already by registering for MotionNotify on every single window
<smspillaz> njpatel: prepare to murder your battery life though
<njpatel> smspillaz, i really don't want to do that
<smspillaz> njpatel: well you want to track the mouse position right ?
<smspillaz> the only way to do that is to get tons of updates about the position
<njpatel> smspillaz, I'm saying, could we write a module for X that let's you register a area that your interested in, and only pings you when the mouse moves into that area?
<dbarth__> crap, LP ate my bug report or what?!
<smspillaz> njpatel: X already has that
<smspillaz> njpatel: XSelectInput (dpy, w, EnterMask | LeaveMask);
<smspillaz> njpatel: see xev
<njpatel> smspillaz, I'm saying "area on screen", not "a window"
<dbarth__> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/684038
<njpatel> smspillaz, so we can do proximity without screwing applications
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 684038 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with signal 5 in Glib::exception_handlers_invoke()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dbarth__> ah, of course it says it's invalid, since it cannot retrace it
<smspillaz> njpatel: you could do it like we do it in the wall plugin
<njpatel> smspillaz, how is that?
<dbarth__> and yet, i had all debug packages installed, and that was from a package install, not from source...
<didrocks> dbarth__: you don't have the latest compiz
<didrocks> dbarth: the one which should fix that
<smspillaz> njpatel: compiz uses little windows on the edge of the screen -> when we enter them you get an event and then we can unmap them straight away once the user has entered
<dbarth> ah, it's really fixing that one?
<smspillaz> njpatel: and from there poll the mouse to determine if we have left
<smspillaz> njpatel: it's a bit of a work-a-round, but it is far better than writing a whole new X extension to handle this
<njpatel> smspillaz, urgh
<smspillaz> njpatel: it's a bit workaroundish but I don't think writing new X extensions is really a good way to go
<didrocks> dbarth: I guess so, please upgrade and keep us in touch
<njpatel> smspillaz, but that is clever I guess, unless the mouse is left in that area and your continuously polling
<njpatel> smspillaz, I'd like to figure out a clean way of doing it so it's just solved once and for all...I feel like we're going to have this problem a lot
<smspillaz> njpatel: if it is proximity and your window is larger than something by 1px then you can be a little smarter about it
<dbarth> didrocks: but seriously, there is something wrong here: i had the dbg packages, and still apport couldn't retrace it
<smspillaz> njpatel: like, you can shape the window so that it is only the "edges" of the proximity window
<didrocks> dbarth: apport is retracing it in a chroot on launchpad
<smspillaz> njpatel: and then while inside that proximity window poll
<didrocks> dbarth: not related to you having the dbgsym or not
<dbarth> didrocks: plus, as i'll be using the dailies (as most contributors who want to help will) and so apport is also going to complain about my version of the packages or waht?
<njpatel> smspillaz, could you take a deeper look tomorrow to see what the cost would be for an extension, and even if it's possible?
<didrocks> dbarth: and it can't retrace because he has a newer version than you
<didrocks> dbarth: yes
<didrocks> dbarth: I really think that most contributors won't use the daily
<njpatel> smspillaz, yeah, that's what I was thinking, but there's always a chance that the user left their mouse there while typing or something
<dbarth> so explaining to me again why we should use it?
<smspillaz> njpatel: I'll have a look into it when I get time (still gotta finish your decoration stuff and fix a truckload of bugs and also do jason's stacking stuff)
<smspillaz> njpatel: also writing X extensions is hard
<didrocks> dbarth:
<njpatel> smspillaz, and for that time, we're just polling continuously
<didrocks> 1. you merge once a week, before the release, most of the time
<smspillaz> njpatel: there is a very small chance of that happening
<didrocks> 2. we see that a lot of ubuntu contributors give patch against current release version (like maverick)
<smspillaz> njpatel: you'd basically have to be in a 1px by 1px area
<dbarth> didrocks: we can bring that offline; i'm complaining, but i really want to see what we need to change to make that useful; at the moment, it's not
<smspillaz> njpatel: actually I know a way to remove the polling alltogether too
 * dbarth restarts with the newest unity/compiz
<smspillaz> njpatel: I'll need to draw a diagram and scan it and send it to you
<didrocks> dbarth: well, it is if we don't have to upload each new commit (that's why apport isn't set by default right now, things are moving too fast)
<njpatel> smspillaz, sounds like a plan, thanks
<njpatel> smspillaz, okay, I'll leave you alone now :)
<dbarth> njpatel: hey dude, so you have some magic tricks for the proximity effect?
<njpatel> dbarth, maybe, need to try out a couple of things and also see what's in smspillaz's head
<njpatel> dbarth, for now, though, just normal roll-over
 * njpatel doesn't need phoronix showing Unity with zero battery life
<smspillaz> njpatel: just so I can get this right - what exactly are you checking proximity to?
<didrocks> doesn't mousepool have a bad effect on battery life?
<njpatel> didrocks, yes, no way we're using that
<didrocks> ok, same concern about polling continuously then :)
<didrocks> njpatel: we already have it activated
<dbarth> njpatel: ;)
<didrocks> by another plugin IIRC
<njpatel> didrocks, urg
<didrocks> njpatel: ezoom
<njpatel> didrocks, oh, but that's only when it's active (the plugin)
<njpatel> i think that's fine, it's the only way it's ever going to work
 * njpatel ->tea
<didrocks> you mean when the zoom effect is active?
<didrocks> (I hope so :))
<didrocks> I just hope it doesn't send signals everytime which are lost
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you confirm? ^^
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, but only when ezoom asks for it
<smspillaz> didrocks: when you are not zoomed, no polling occurrs
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, sounds good then :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I have some weird artifacts something when moving the mouse btw (or switching ws)
<didrocks> hard to describe, like if you had a magnet
<didrocks> and the electrons would move, making the image to distort
<didrocks> (less than 500 ms I would say)
<didrocks> I think it's related to nvidia driver
<smspillaz> is this with ezoom actually zoomed in?
<smspillaz> software cursor is notoriously broken on nvidia
<didrocks> no, ezoom not used
<didrocks> I didn't get that with 0.8, but it can the driver as well…
<didrocks> it's something like twice a day
<didrocks> I don't want to have gtkrecordmydesktop recording for a all day :)
<didrocks> whole*
<didrocks> dbarth: can you add the reproduceable steps to bug #683273?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683273 in compiz (Ubuntu) "launching an application set it to the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683273
<didrocks> dbarth: that will help smspillaz, I still got it once, but closing the wrong app and launching it again doesn't have the same behavior :/
<kamstrup> can't wait to try out the new Dee. It's going to be *so* much more efficient in all kinds of ways
<ronoc> good stuff
<didrocks> dbarth: did yo usaw my comment about getting reproduceable setps for bug #683273?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683273 in compiz (Ubuntu) "launching an application set it to the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683273
<kvalo> kamstrup: about making review through email. does lp require gpg signed mail for the commands or is it just really slow today?
<kvalo> ah, now found the error reply. yeah, it needs the gpg signature :/
<didrocks> dbarth: did you saw my comment about getting reproduceable setps for bug #683273? (2) was disconnected, not sure you answered ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683273 in compiz (Ubuntu) "launching an application set it to the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683273
<njpatel> smspillaz, awake
<njpatel> ?
<smspillaz> njpatel: yes
<njpatel> smspillaz, still hasn't been merged lp:~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.remove-io-from-pl what are we doing with it?
<kamstrup> njpatel: I think that merge is for me, no?
<njpatel> daaaamit
<njpatel> smspillaz, ignore me
<njpatel> no, hold up
<smspillaz> njpatel: io-from-pl is me
<smspillaz> and I bzr merged i
<smspillaz> *it
<smspillaz> and it said it was already merged
<njpatel> right
<njpatel> thanks
 * njpatel stops for a second and gathers his thoughts
<smspillaz> njpatel: check unity.cpp it should have a ::getWindowPaintList function
<njpatel> it doesn't
<njpatel> smspillaz,  I just bzr branch lp:unity; cd unity; bzr merge lp:~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.remove-io-from-pl and it shows that it requires a merge
<njpatel> kamstrup, stop confusing me!
<kamstrup> njpatel: do you want napalm with your muffins sir?
<smspillaz> njpatel: could you merge it then? merging is a pain for me since I have to do it in dbarth's netbook due to my broken install
<njpatel> kamstrup, heh, that's just like you ;)
<njpatel> smspillaz, sure
<smspillaz> njpatel: thanks
<njpatel> done
<ronoc> kamstrup, got a minute ?
<njpatel> ronoc, I approved your ayatana-dev message but it doesn't seem to have come through :(
<ronoc> hmm
<ronoc> njpatel, I subscribed to the list before sending it, weird ?
<njpatel> yeah
<njpatel> maybe it takes a bit of time
<njpatel> this is launchpad
<ronoc> njpatel, :)
<ronoc> njpatel, for now I'm going to get this working by being blatant, watch for each client that I know works, just for the short term to get this port going
<ronoc> njpatel_, match rules are in the pipline for vala so this should only be a temporary solution
<kamstrup> ronoc: sorry, I am already overflowing my brain capacity with this DeeModel porting
<kamstrup> ronoc: so unless it's urgent i'd rather wait
<ronoc> kamstrup, nws
<njpatel> ronoc, sounds good, but just make a bug and milestone for A2 if nothing else, so we don't forget
<janimo> jaytaoko: hi, in a LP bug report it was suggested that calling abort() would work without need for asm level hw breakpoint code. Regardless of the solution you pick if it fixes the build I am ok :)
<jaytaoko> janimo: so abort() should do ?
<janimo> that is what sladen said
<janimo> but I have only checked the build and never got to running nux let alone debug it :)
<ronoc> njpatel, will do
<jcastro> so njpatel
<jcastro> tell me about quicklists
<njpatel> jcastro, so you did get my ping!
<jcastro> wait, what ping?
<jcastro> all I heard is that you were selling me out -- continue.
<njpatel> like last week
<njpatel> twice
<njpatel> jcastro, In any case, we're thinking hard about detaching quicklists from the appindicators
<jcastro> njpatel: I am up to speed on places now, I chatted with john for a bit
<njpatel> jcastro, and building a proper API into libunity for apps to control the launcher icon + quicklists
<njpatel> jcastro, as am I, now ;)
<jcastro> ok so what does this buy me as an app developer that I don't get with libappindicator?
<MacSlow> re
<njpatel> jcastro, lets you set up your ApplicationIcon in the launcher to do things like message count/progress
<njpatel> jcastro, let's us give an API that reflects the features of the quicklists instead of allowing the clients do things at one end (submenus, custom items) and then not fulfulling at the other end (unity)
<njpatel> jcastro, and it means that we start to build a library that you can link to for most tasks in Unity (places, application-icon, message menu (future), soundmenu (future)) etc etc
<jcastro> ok, so I get more bling for my app
<jcastro> so I can do more things
<njpatel> yes, and the API is contract that we can actually fulfill, rather than letting you down when you create a complex gtk-menu and we can't show it
<jcastro> Is it possible to do this and keep the appindicator bits though? Say I'm an app author, and I've already ported, but I don't need/want the bling
<njpatel> jcastro, the appindicator bits rarely work well, for instance the tomboy one has two quit items
<jcastro> like, you're not going to break existing appindicator quicklists things?
<njpatel> jcastro, there is only two, one in gwibber and one in tomboy
<jcastro> njpatel: right, but what happens when we blacklist the top panel to only show system ones?
<njpatel> jcastro, we're hoping we can just make those two use libunity instead of appindicator if it's available
<jcastro> where are the other apps going to go?
<njpatel> jcastro, appindicator is still there
<jcastro> ok, so let's say I write Transmission
<jcastro> what changes do I need to make
<njpatel> jcastro, nothing right now, I've barely had time to think this through :)
<njpatel> jcastro, there are so many things to work out still, like fallbacks etc
<njpatel> I'll send a mail to ayatana-dev when I have a good idea whether this is feasible or not
<ronoc> world cup announcement coming up
<ronoc> njpatel, ^
<tedg> ronoc, I'll bet you 10:1 that they're going to disallow touching the ball with your hands.
<ronoc> tedg, what, for goal keepers ?
<tedg> ronoc, No, I was just being silly.  I have no clue what they'd even be announcing.
<tedg> Location?
<ronoc> tedg, yup for 2018 and 2022
<ronoc> england are looking likely for 2018
<tedg> Why two at the same time?
<ronoc> tedg, don't know, this is the way they usually do it, so they double up the bribes :)
<ronoc> *can
<didrocks> ok, with the connect/disconnect spam, sorry if I asked a question twice :)
 * tedg needs to get in on that board of directors
<didrocks> smspillaz: is there a known issue about alt + tab which can be veryyyyyyyyy slow on some system? (I get that when a ws has… let's say, more than 5 windows)
<didrocks> smspillaz: not sure what you need for debugging
<didrocks> njpatel: will you release today or tomorrow, btw?
<ronoc> tedg, apparently platini is very swayable given the right whiskey
<smspillaz> didrocks: intel?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, nvidia
<smspillaz> weird
<smspillaz> didrocks: does the cpu usage of compiz skyrocket?
<didrocks> let me see
<tedg> ronoc, All I know is that when going to the bar, not wise to take klattimer, or at least don't follow his lead :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: in general, X CPU is high
<klattimer> oi tedg!
<klattimer> :P
<ronoc> tedg, advise noted, although I have been known to enjoy my poison ...
<ronoc> apparently england went out in the first round
<ronoc> shame, its been a while
<ronoc> '66
<smspillaz> didrocks: the nvidia driver is doing something stupid then
<smspillaz> X CPU skyrocketing is a definite way to tell
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can believe you, I'll nag RAOF about that, because end user doesn't care who is doing wrong :)
<njpatel> didrocks, later today probably
<njpatel> ronoc, was on a call, what happened?
<didrocks> and 2 seconds here for an alt+tab is just horrible to live with
<ronoc> njpatel, just been announced right now
<ronoc> njpatel, http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/bidders/live/index.html
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, alt+tab if I don't show the staticswitcher is fine, it's only when I use it
<njpatel> ronoc, sweet, thanks
<smspillaz> lets see, probably not australia
<smspillaz> russia!
<njpatel> bastards
<smspillaz> njpatel: the iron curtain rises again ;-)
<ronoc> russians my god
<ronoc> well they know how to pay bribes up there
<jaytaoko> It is russia!
<smspillaz> ronoc: LOL
<smspillaz> ronoc: this is exactly what I was thinking
<smspillaz> ronoc: soon there will be something about this on http://uncomfortablemomentswithputin.tumblr.com/
<jaytaoko> i think they won fairly!
<smspillaz> jaytaoko: probably
<njpatel> ronoc, and they aren't English.
<ronoc> smspillaz, funny considering all the current wikileaks Russian stuff  and the bribery allegations within Fifa
<smspillaz> ronoc: ahahaha
<ronoc> njpatel, well there is that aswell
<smspillaz> ronoc: have you read some of the diplomatic cables? they sound like gossip girl
<smspillaz> "hey I heard that bellersconi had another affair and is too lazy to do anything about it unamed xoxo"
<ronoc> smspillaz, just some headlines, I know it does sound like a load of gossip but still is great considering the mass the white house is giving it which in turns makes it all the more seemingly credible for the media,
<smspillaz> ronoc: indeed
<didrocks> njpatel: "We're clever like that."… that can only be one of you comment :)
<njpatel> didrocks, hells yes
<ronoc> brb
<lamalex> ok so compiz/unity doesn't play so well with dual monitors?
<lamalex> jaytaoko, can you fix your line endings so I can sanely review this/
<jaytaoko> lamalex: sure
<kenvandine> tedg, are we going to need to version indicator-application-service separately for gtk3?
<lamalex> thank you
<kenvandine> i am assuming so....
<kenvandine> which kind of sucks...
<njpatel> kenvandine, dbus is effected by gtk3?
<kenvandine> no
<njpatel> what are they up to in GNOME? ;)
<tedg> kenvandine, No, we shouldn't if we don't need a GTK2/3 version of the libapplication.so
<kenvandine> but it links against the lib
<tedg> kenvandine, Which, honestly, I think we will at some point....
<tedg> kenvandine, It doesn't link against libappindicator
<njpatel> okay, tea
<kenvandine> indicator_application_service_LDADD = \
<kenvandine>         $(INDICATOR_LIBS) \
<kenvandine>         libappindicator.la
<kenvandine> maybe that isn't needed
<kenvandine> that's a relief :)
<kenvandine> i'll drop that
<tedg> kenvandine, I don't think so, that's a bug I think.
<kenvandine> we'll find out :)
<kenvandine> thx
<tedg> kenvandine, They need to share a couple of files, but I think those can just be linked in as .o files.
<tedg> (and probably are)
<kenvandine> ok, cool it doesn't need that
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> however... of course GIR scanning breaks on natty, even for gtk2 :/
<kenvandine> need to tweak it, which i am pretty familiar with now :)
<kenvandine> and for gtk3 it doesn't build... seems some api differences in GtkImage
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhg
<oubiwann> johnlea: you around?
<johnlea> oubiwann; yes, but just about to go into a meeting
<oubiwann> johnlea: okay, this is fairly urgent... but for after your meeting :-)
<oubiwann> johnlea: can you respond to the request here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch/+bug/674958
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 674958 in utouch "evince-gesture: add support for select-and-copy via touch" [Medium,New]
<didrocks> DBO_: FYI, I'm starting working on support of Type=link .desktop file. What do you prefer, keeping them as a bamf_application and don't add a new type (so reading in unity only) or hacking in bamf? (not telling that bamf will recognize it for now)
<johnlea> oubiwann; cool, just heard that mark will be 5min late for our meeting so I'll answer it now
<oubiwann> johnlea: awesome, thanks!
<DBO_> didrocks, what?
<didrocks> DBO_: look at /etc/skel/examples.desktop for instance
<didrocks> DBO: this is a desktop file with Type=link, unity doesn't handle them right now (and crash… but that's another question)
<DBO> oh
<didrocks> DBO: I was wondering if you prefer that bamf get a new type like "system/web/link"
<johnlea> oubiwann; use case 4.5 is a shortcut to copying and pasting with touch.  The long (and more discoverable) method is 4.6 http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTU3MmhwbXczcWQ1/use_cases/4_6
<DBO> I thought bamf just ignored .desktop files without an exec string
<DBO> if it doesn't it should
<didrocks> DBO: well, unity is crashing, not bamf
<DBO> didrocks, how is Unity crashing?
<oubiwann> johnlea: yup, understood
<didrocks> DBO: there is no icon associated and so on
<johnlea> oubiwann; my meeting is starting now, I'll have to update the buy afterwards
<didrocks> DBO: the question there is to add support for them
 * oubiwann nods
<oubiwann> johnlea: thanks
<DBO> didrocks, I should ask
<DBO> didrocks, how is unity even involved with that .desktop file?
<didrocks> DBO: njpatel agree with adding support
<DBO> I mean as far as I can reason, Unity is goign to flat out ignore .desktop files like that
<didrocks> DBO: my importer import every desktop file in ~/Desktop
<DBO> as a favorite?
<didrocks> setting the gsetting key to it
<didrocks> right
<DBO> ah yeah that might puke...
<DBO> okay
<didrocks> I would prefer avoid reparsing the desktop file on launch :)
<DBO> will make it happen
<njpatel> DBO, so what I was saying is that at some point, if we can figure out what URI nautilus is showing, we can make use of desktop files like this
<njpatel> DBO, but that's in the future and so for now, we should ignore them
<njpatel> otherwise it'll just sit on the launcher doing nothing
<didrocks> njpatel: DBO: I have some time to work on this, just tell me if you want a new bamf application type like web/system or a new class or nothing :)
<DBO> nothing is fine
<DBO> no need to change .desktop files for this
<DBO> didrocks, are we okay shipping  patch to nautilus to export URI information over dbus?
<didrocks> DBO: you mean, I should reparse it in OpenInstance() ?
<didrocks> DBO: hum… that will be needed for nautilus, not sure about others apps :)
<DBO> nautilus is the bigger use case
<didrocks> like the link can be an OOo file
<didrocks> yeah
<DBO> nautilus can be a tab provider no different from chromium or firefox
<DBO> fuck I should have started with nautilus
<DBO> SO much easier
<DBO> god I am retarded
<njpatel> you are
<didrocks> DBO: oh, that's how you do it for chromium and firefox? you expose the tabs over dbus?
<DBO> right
<didrocks> njpatel: DBO: I really can and want to work on this if you don't mind :)
<didrocks> sounds cool and no hurry on it
<DBO> okay so short term plan... make it not crash
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, jaytaoko made a patch yesterday, do you want to review it?
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> but the icon is empty, so not the right solution
<didrocks> one sec
<DBO> then nevermind
<DBO> the right solution is this
<DBO> in BamfMatcher.c (for libbamf)
<didrocks> yep
<DBO> there is a method to get a BamfApplication for a desktop file
<DBO> you pass true to create one if one does not exist
<didrocks> I saw that
<DBO> in the creation step
<DBO> if the passed .desktop file is not valid for bamf
<DBO> (aka the one you showed me)
<DBO> return out a null
<DBO> then make unity do the null check and move on to the next favorite
<didrocks> ok, to just ignore it for now
<DBO> then as bamf learns how to handle those types of link .desktop files
<DBO> we can enable it
<didrocks> ok, let me have a try
<DBO> sure :)
<didrocks> DBO: btw, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/fix683444/+merge/42493? it's linked to the subject :)
<DBO> reviewing
<didrocks> oh wait, I didn't push the g_error_free
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> waow, bzr push stucked
<didrocks> done
<DBO> +1
<didrocks> thanks :)
<DBO> yeah forgot to free the error but everything else looks good
<didrocks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/fix683444/revision/653
<didrocks> is the additional commit :)
<didrocks> (I added it to your function as well)
<DBO> gratzi
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<njpatel> didrocks, I thought it's time to introduce DBO  to Ubuntu Starter Edition https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683623 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683623 in Unity "Starting a launcher only works four times" [Critical,Triaged]
<didrocks> oh yeah, DBO didn't know that :)
<DBO> what?
<didrocks> DBO: this week release, you planned to add a "donate to DBO to unblock that feature" :)
<njpatel> haha
<DBO> THAT AWESOME
<didrocks> exactly :)
<DBO> okay I know what caused this
<DBO> kinda...
<DBO> bamf has very complex logic for ref/unref with sticky
<DBO> its got a bug it seems
<didrocks> I just can't believe it when confirming the bug :)
<DBO> what?
<DBO> that it only works 4 times
<DBO> this isn't the first time I have seen this
<didrocks> first time I noticed it :)
<njpatel> same here
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> its due to changes in libbamf for pin/unpin
<DBO> im looking at it
<DBO> I actually have an even better
<DBO> and rarer bug
<DBO> seems that if you wait long enough
<njpatel> DBO, there are some move here https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.2.4. Basically try and nail as many as possible, so we can get them into this weeks release
<DBO> the launchers will randomly switch to launching a different application
<DBO> I know what causes this too
<DBO> but its just awesome
<didrocks> oh, that's an easter egg :)
<DBO> its about as rare
<DBO> I got it to happen one time
<DBO> suddenly clicking devhelp summoned gnome do
<htorque> DBO, i thought that's part of that bug (added it to the bug information)
<htorque> DBO, for me it suddenly launched gnome-screenshot which i previously started via a terminal (don't have it in my launcher)
<DBO> htorque, only if you are lucky
<DBO> you are getting a name collision over dbus
<DBO> its a 1/1000 chance for every newly opened application
<DBO> erm
<DBO> 1/10000
<htorque> time to win the lottery! \o/
<DBO> exactly
<DBO> also its probably lower
<DBO> rand () is not perfect
<lamalex> is it possible to merge chunks?
<jaytaoko> lamalex: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.quicklist-introspection/+merge/42494
<lamalex> jaytaoko, thanks :)
<jaytaoko> lamalex: let me know if it is ok to merge
<lamalex> jaytaoko, looks good, just add tooltip text/quicklist item text to props
<jaytaoko> lamalex: ok doing it now...
<jaytaoko> lamalex: I made the correction... I will merge with trunk if it is ok with you
<lamalex> go for it
<vish> tedg: hi.. there was once a discussion here regarding adding a delay before opening the adjacent indicator-menu, similar to the gtk-menu.. was that fixed?
<vish> i cant seem to find the bug..
<vish> either..
<lamalex> dbarth, we have introspection
<njpatel> woohoo
<dbarth> lamalex: awesome! thanks for taking care of that
<dbarth> alt-tabbing furiously here, and the mipmap tip seems to work
<tedg> vish, Yeah, we talked about it -- but I think we decided that was a GTK issue.  I don't believe that anyone fixed it.
<vish> tedg: do you happen to remember the bug# ?
<vish> or the bug title..
<tedg> vish, No, I can't remember if it was a bug or not.
<vish> tedg: np.. there was a bug , thats why it was discussed..  i just forgot where it got transferred  :p
<johnlea> oubiwann; I've updated the bug, Cody is looking at it now
<johnlea> btw, thx for the blueprint updates ;-)
<oubiwann> johnlea: thanks!
<oubiwann> johnlea: and you're welcome :-)
<oubiwann> johnlea: I only updated the ones where I actually got info back from folks
<oubiwann> johnlea: there were a few where stuff is pending (e.g. details on work items)
<johnlea> oubiwann; when you have a moment cast your eyes over the launcher prototype attached to bug #676579
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 676579 in Unity "Launcher - Develop launcher touch interactions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676579
<njpatel> Reeevvvviiiiewww https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/installation-instructions/+merge/42511
<seb128> njpatel, "Dependancies"?
<seb128> njpatel, typo there
<seb128> njpatel,  do you still need libgconf2-dev?
<njpatel> seb128, fixed
<njpatel> seb128, erm, no
<njpatel> :)
<lamalex> what the heck does ￼ mean?
<DBO> htorque, thank you for the bug report, it is fixed in rev 365 of bamf
<htorque> DBO, great, thanks!
<didrocks> no more starter edition :/
<htorque> DBO, should it work when only updating bamf? i'm now getting a compiz crash when closing an application
<DBO> htorque, how are you closing the application?
<htorque> "x" button
<DBO> htorque, please get a backtrace
<DBO> but you should update compiz
<DBO> I gotta run out now
<DBO> dentis appointment
<DBO> htorque, if you get a backtrace for me
<DBO> email it to jason.smith@canonical.com
<DBO> as well as making a bug
<htorque> will try, good luck ;)
<DBO> I meant to say update unity
<DBO> I put a small crash fix in
<DBO> but it should be unrelated
<htorque> ok, will do
<kenvandine> tedg, didn't you have a indicator-datetime ready to release?
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhm, I never pulled all the tarball together.
<tedg> kenvandine, But there's no reason it couldn't be.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> also... is that bug where it doesn't change the date fixed?
<tedg> kenvandine, Can we do that tomorrow when the archive opens?
<kenvandine> sure
<tedg> I believe it is fixed.
<kenvandine> good
<tedg> Are you still seeing it?
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> :-/
<kenvandine> mine has been telling me it was the 1st
<kenvandine> i was just schooled by my wife about what day it really is
<kenvandine> :-D
<tedg> Oh no!  A wife bug!
<tedg> :)
<tedg> Hmm, it's working for me.
<kenvandine> i shouldn't have insisted it was the first
<kenvandine> that's what i get for trusting software written by tedg :-D
<tedg> kenvandine, You're the one that insisted the username thing was broken too.... hmm, I think it's all your fault!
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> my name was not ted!
<tedg> Implying it is now?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> maybe this is a different bug
<kenvandine> if i click on a date it gets selected
<kenvandine> let the calendar close
<kenvandine> and open it again
<kenvandine> the date i previously selected is still selected
<kenvandine> so maybe this morning i had accidentally clicked on the 1st
<kenvandine> tedg,  so that should reset the selected date to the current one right?
<tedg> kenvandine, That was the design in Mavrick.  There's a TODO item in the new spec for designing a way to go back to the current date.  A "home" button or some such.
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> ok
<tedg> kenvandine, Is the date in the desensitized menu item correct?
<kenvandine> yes it is
<kenvandine> but of course you can't see it
<tedg> kenvandine, Ah, okay.  That's all I have control over ;)
<kenvandine> love that about our theme.... hehe
<tedg> I just put the date on the panel... that works as well.
<kenvandine> tedg, these gir changes between maverick and natty are a real pita
<kenvandine> getting a bunch of <type name="" c:type="AppIndicator*">
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah -- hopefully they'll be worth it to drop all the bindings next release :-/
<lamalex> oh wow I didn't even notice that desensitized label in the clock
<kenvandine> lamalex, love that about our theme :-D
<kenvandine> tedg, this is all in the metadata that wasn't even generated in the maverick version
 * kenvandine finds something else to hack on for 30m or so to clear his head 
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I worry about some of that stuff, as there seems to be no good way to debug if it's right or not as well :-/
<tedg> I think we're going to end up with leaks
<kenvandine> tedg, i just can't see what it is doing to cause that, it seems to be getting everything else right
<kenvandine> but all instances of AppIndicator as a c:type is not getting the type name
 * dbarth is making the nick dance to try to be noticed by lamalex ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> the pm never said you were back :P
<tedg> kenvandine, Perhaps it's a namespace issue?
<tedg> kenvandine, It can't find the types?
<kenvandine> that was my thought
<kenvandine> but i can't see why
<kenvandine> unless it doesn't like that the gir namespace is the same as the object name in c
<kenvandine> but i can't imagine that is uncommon
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, but AppIndicator is funny in the case that it doesn't really have a namespace.
<kenvandine> maybe that is the problem
<jcastro> tedg: when do you plan to go Natty?
<jcastro> tedg: there are a few scrubbing issues with indicators
<tedg> jcastro, Hmm, I don't have a specific plan for switching -- but most of the scrubbing issues would be in Unity.
<tedg> jcastro, For the record, installing test drive, none of my Natty installs today worked. :-/
<ztefn> is this C# example supposed to work? i don't see anything showing in the indicator applet (using MonoDevelop on Ubuntu 10.04): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#C#%20Example
#ayatana 2010-12-03
 * TheMuso finally works out that the unity panel is drawn by unity/nux, and the panel service only takes care of showing gtk elements when the correct region is clicked for an indicator/menu...
<ssj6akshat> Joey should get that papercuts post out fast
<kvalo> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> didrocks: good morning. how are you?
<didrocks> kvalo: I'm good, thanks, and you?
<kvalo> didrocks: I'm good as well. waiting for the long weekend :)
<MacSlow> morning folks
<kamstrup> MacSlow: morning
<MacSlow> hey kamstrup
<dbarth_> didrocks: is there a known issue with the default browser setting?
<didrocks> dbarth_: hum, not AFAIK, what's up?
<dbarth_> didrocks: my irc client keeps opening firefox whereas chrome is set as my default browser
<didrocks> dbarth_: oh you mean, it doesn't pick the right default browser for you?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> that changed
<dbarth_> ah
<didrocks> and someone need to do a chromium (and chrome?)
<didrocks> it's bugging me as well
<didrocks> you can fix that manually IIRC
<didrocks> it's using a mimetype, let me look at my logs
<didrocks> dbarth_: /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<didrocks> dbarth_: x-scheme-handler/http=firefox.desktop
<didrocks> you probably want to change that
<didrocks> (same for https)
<didrocks> there is the local equivalent IIRC
<dbarth_> didrocks: thanks, it works; i assume there is a bug against the default application selector in gnome?
<didrocks> dbarth_: not sure there is a bug, but it's tracked
<kvalo> kamstrup: still have time for review? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-sort-services/+merge/42597
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved, although I was slightly less thorough than usually since I have quite a lot to do today
<kvalo> kamstrup: oh, I'm disappointed now ;) but seriously, thanks a lot
<seiflotfy> didrocks, u there?
<didrocks> seiflotfy: yes
<kvalo> ronoc: hi. can you review this one, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-sort-services/+merge/42611
<ronoc> kvalo, sure
<ronoc> kvalo, the fixme comment in mock-service.c is a little odd  ?
<ronoc> also cmp_services returns a mixture of booleans and ints, just a semantic thing but shouldn't all be just ints
<ronoc> kvalo, which could be an enum, which would reader nicer
<ronoc> kvalo, sorry reader the cmp_services incorrectly
<kvalo> ronoc: the comment in the mock means that it really should be a subclass for dbusmenu menuitem, but for now I just subclassed it from gobject
<ronoc> kvalo, sure, it might be nice to typedef the return value so as it is explicity what is being returned, not just a mere int but 'rating'
<kvalo> ronoc: yeah, cmp_services() should return gints only
<ronoc> just a thought
<kvalo> ronoc: ah, but that's defined in glib
<ronoc> will approve with that comment
<ronoc> kvalo, which is defined in glib ?
<kvalo> ronoc: http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/unstable/glib-Doubly-Linked-Lists.html#GCompareFunc
<kvalo> ronoc: what cmp_services() need to return
<ronoc> kvalo, okay, approving
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks!
<didrocks> you know what? one day, I'll learn to type != when I want != and not == :/
<jcastro> dbarth_: when do you want to do the get-involved unity page overview?
<jcastro> dbarth_: jono would like me to announce it today so if we can find a few more bugs that would be great
<jcastro> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> jcastro: I'm finishing fixing one and get work with you just after that
<didrocks> if you have time :)
<didrocks> maybe dbarth_ should join as well
<jcastro> ok rock!
<lamalex> morning everyone
<doctormo> tedg: Hello, out of you cody and conor, who is the best to talk about creating a custom indicator menu item widget?
<tedg> doctormo, It depends on which part of me you ask.  My ego definitely says me, but other parts of my psyche may disagree.
<tedg> doctormo, Is this for an app indicator?
<doctormo> tedg: We'll go with your ego, it's the best part of you ;-)
<dbarth_> jcastro: give me 20 mins, and then i'm your man
<doctormo> This isn't for an app indictator, this is for experiments with a progress indicator. Novacut are interested and there a few designs on the wiki already.
<tedg> doctormo, Ah, interesting.
<doctormo> tedg: First a simple question, would it be possible to do in python?
<didrocks> hey lamalex
<tedg> doctormo, Partially.  System indicators have a loadable module part (which is typically very small, visualization only) and that would need to be in a compiled language.  But the service that implements all the logic just exists over dbus, so it can be in any language you wish.
<tedg> doctormo, We've stayed away from Python specifically because of the large memory footprint.  Currently, all the services in their base state use less RAM than one copy of the Python interpreter.
<tedg> doctormo, That's why we've been pushing Vala in that space.
<doctormo> makes sense, will have to push that here too then.
<jcastro> ted is vala fan #1
<tedg> Heh, except that I personally haven't written anything in Vala yet :)
<tedg> Though, I do think it's a good idea.
<doctormo> Ted says "that's good in principle, do that" :-D
<tedg> Do as I say not as I do. :)
<tedg> I find it hard to justify the memory cost of an interpreter on small things that are running continually.  The percentage cost of the interpreter is too high.
<doctormo> That sort of talk is anti-perl
<jderose> hi tedg! :)
<tedg> Good morning jderose
<hyperair> tedg: wait, what, indicator-applet uses less memory than one python interpreter?
<tedg> doctormo, I'm not anti-anything.  I just remember what it was like to have 16MB of RAM :)
<tedg> hyperair, The various services -- indicator-messages-service, etc.
<hyperair> tedg: if you remember then fix the indicators to stop leaking memory >_>
<hyperair> tedg: do you know i need to kill indicator-applet every 6 hours or so?
<jderose> tedg: doctormo was relaying your wisdom to me on #novacut, so wanted to say hi, and thanks
<hyperair> tedg: that reclaims around 100M of memory each time.
<tedg> Things like that applet grow a bunch because they start caching all the application memus.
<hyperair> tedg: which applications?
<tedg> hyperair, For the application menu bar.  indicator-applet-appmenu
<tedg> hyperair, Hmm, I don't see a leak like that....
<hyperair> tedg: i have no fewer applications in the indicator after restarting, and i don't use the menu bar. this is just the old indicator-applet in maverick
<hyperair> tedg: try keeping your system on for 6 days at a time, and you'll see it.
<doctormo> hyperair: Interesting case, can you debug?
<hyperair> indicator-applet is my #1 restarted process
<hyperair> doctormo: i don't know where to start
<hyperair> tedg: in fact, i don't know why ubuntu seems so heavyweight recently.
<hyperair> tedg: i used to be able to run a VM on 64-bit ubuntu on 2G of RAM
<tedg> hyperair, Hmm, I literally just rebooted this morning so I don't have anything to compare -- but I typically do and hadn't noticed :-/
<hyperair> with firefox and thunderbird
<hyperair> tedg: now with 2G of ram i need to choose between firefox and thunderbird.
<hyperair> which to have open. open one, close the other, and vice versa
<hyperair> >_>
<hyperair> machine goes nuts otherwise
<tedg> Hmm, I have 2G and no swap....
<hyperair> try using 64-bit ubuntu
<tedg> I am using 64-bit
<hyperair> what
<hyperair> that's so unfair =_="
<doctormo> hyperair: Could this help you? http://munir.wordpress.com/2006/08/05/finding-memory-leaks-using-mtrace/
<hyperair> doctormo: these days we use valgrind
<hyperair> doctormo: but stuff like mtrace and valgrind make things go really really slowly, and consume loads of CPU.
<hyperair> doctormo: it's not something you want to run for 6 hours
<doctormo> hyperair: You may not have to? I thought you could tell a leaky pipe without waiting for the flooded apartment.
<hyperair> doctormo: another thing is gtk+/glib is really valgrind unfriendly.
<hyperair> tedg: what's your memory usage like usually?
<hyperair> tedg: this is purely guesswork, but i'm thinking that the messaging indicator is the one causing problems. something between indicator-applet and indicator-messages-service (indicator-messages-service doesn't need killing, but indicator-applet does)
<tedg> hyperair, I'm getting old -- I can't remember anything anymore ;)
<hyperair> hahah
<tedg> I don't have anything indicator* over 14M
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> try again in a few hours
<hyperair> maybe you need something active in your messaging indicator
<hyperair> e.g. liferea with lucidfox's indicator patch
<tedg> hyperair, I have 5 apps life in my messaging menu, including liferea :)
<tedg> live
<hyperair> hmm =\
<hyperair> i have 4
<hyperair> tedg: which version of liferea?
<tedg> hyperair, 1.6.3
<hyperair> hmm maybe i should drop the version
<hyperair> i think this one has an outdated patch
<hyperair> i'm on 1.7
<doctormo> Are there any indicator service plugins that use vala? the sound plugin is c and I assume it's that way for a reason?
<DBO> htorque, present?
<tedg> doctormo, The .so's are all C.  Sound uses a bunch of Vala for the service though.
<tedg> doctormo, There's not specifically a *reason* that the .so's are C (it's GObject) but I've not tried to do that before.
<htorque> DBO, yes
<doctormo> tedg: Yes I see that part, just curious because my vala is better than my c and I didn't want to learn c in order to experiment with this.
<DBO> htorque, I am really trying to reproduce your crash on close bug
<DBO> can you give me any help?
<htorque> DBO, i simply opened an application and closed it (doesn't matter if i use the window border "x", the quit in the quicklist or ctrl-c from the terminal)
<tedg> doctormo, In theory, the only thing in the .so is a single symbol that instanticates the type of the object subclass that you've made.  It *should* be a single line of C....
<htorque> DBO, i'll try it on a second system
<DBO> htorque, can you give me as much information about your current unity/compiz/bamf setup as possible
<hyperair> doctormo: vala compiles into C, so i don't think there are any issues with writing services in vala really.
<doctormo> tedg: Can you give me a minute to walk me through some basics of compiling and running for debugging your datetime indicator? I'll play with that.
 * jderose will follow along
<tedg> doctormo, bzr branch lp:indicator-datetime ; cd indicator-datetime ; ./autogen.sh ; make :)
<tedg> Oh, you should probably put a "sudo apt-get build-dep indicator-datetime" in there :)
<doctormo> tedg: Half the story, now how about running, inserting, removing? don't I have to restart the computer every time I compile?
<dbarth__> jcastro: pong
<tedg> doctormo, No install libindicator-tools and then you'll have /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader
<htorque> DBO, using unity r659, bamf r365 and compiz 0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4, my compiz profile should be the default "ubuntu" one
<doctormo> tedg: Ah there's the key info. thanks.
<tedg> doctormo, So then you can, in src, do /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader .libs/libdatetime.so
<doctormo> brilliant, and kill to murder it if it's a bastard child right?
<DBO> htorque, when did the crashing start precisely?
<jderose> tedg: ah, so does trunk only run on natty?  i'm on maverick ATM
<htorque> DBO, right after installing bamf r365 (after a session restart)
<htorque> DBO that was before updating unity
<tedg> jderose, No, I haven't moved it over to Natty yet.
<tedg> jderose, If I do, I'll branch it.
<tedg> jderose, I don't think it's going to need an GTK 3 features, so it should run on Maverick through the cycle.
<jderose> hmm, i'm still getting errors from ./autogen.sh even after i atp-get build-dep
<DBO> htorque, I am deeply confused them by how this is crashing...
<tedg> jderose, pastebin?
<jderose> No package 'geoclue' found
<jderose> No package 'liboobs-1' found
<tedg> jderose, Oh, sorry, I didn't realize those were in trunk already.
<jderose> tedg: well see, i just found a bug in debian/ then :)
<tedg> jderose, You'll need libgeoclue-dev and liboobs-1-dev
<htorque> DBO, i'm compiling bamf on a second system now, maybe this one is bad from too much testing (but it shouldn't be)
<DBO> htorque, mikkel solved it
<tedg> jderose, Well, there's no debian directory in this as it's an upstream branch.  And build-dep works off the version in the Maverick archive.
<jderose> tedg: well, sure... should have assumed it works in natty
<tedg> jderose, Actually, it doesn't work in Natty yet either as the new trunk hasn't been released yet into the Natty archive :)
<doctormo> I take it geoclue and liboobs-1 are new deps to the datetime indicator and so not covered by the build-dep. I wonder if geoclue is available in maverick.
<tedg> doctormo, It is.
<tedg> doctormo, Universe in Maverick
<tedg> doctormo, You won't get ubuntu-geoip, but that's not required.
<jderose> tedg: bash: /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader: No such file or directory
<DBO> htorque, please try rev 366
<tedg> jderose, Did you install libindicator-tools?
<jderose> ah, nope
<htorque> DBO, on it
<kvalo> tedg: hi. I ported indicator-network to gdbus and now I have a problem of stale entries in the menu after network-service has crashed. any ideas where to start debugging it?
<tedg> kvalo, Uhm... gosh.  Not really...  they should be getting unref'd the same.
<tedg> kvalo, You know, you could try my GDBus port of Dbusmenu ;)
<doctormo> what is this GDbus? it scares me.
<tedg> doctormo, DBus bindings that are now in GLib.
<tedg> dbus-glib is now deprecated
<doctormo> Ah, not what I feared it might be (a gnome replacement for dbus) ;-)
<kvalo> tedg: I think I did a mistake somewhere, I just need to find where
<htorque> DBO, seems to work fine (and i can start apps more than four times ;))
<tedg> doctormo, If you ask the GNOME folks they wrote dbus and everything else, so dbus is effectively a core component of GNOME OS :)
<DBO> htorque, lovely
<kvalo> tedg: I saw your huge patch :)
<DBO> htorque, fix a bug, reveal another it was hiding
<DBO> huzzah
<jcastro> dbarth__: I'm set whenever you are
<doctormo> tedg: shhhh! it doesn't matter _who_ wrote it, the important thing is that it doesn't _feel_ gnomish.
<jderose> tedg: so when i run  /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader .libs/libdatetime.so, what is supposed to happen?  nothing seems to appear in panel
<tedg> jderose, It opens a new window with the indicator in it.
<jderose> ah, okay... window was like 1px wide or something, didn't see
<ScottK> doctormo: I don't think anyone in the KDE world is confused about how useful FDO is for cross-DE work that's fair and balanced.
<htorque> DBO, yep, well done! :)
<jderose> tedg: so is there an easy way to stick it into panel, replace one currently running?  what's your testing workflow?
<DBO> thank you so much for your wonderful never ending stream of high quality bug reports :)
<tedg> jderose, Well, if you install it you can kill the indicator-applet and it will reload with the new indicators.  But, I use the loader for almost everything.  I'll only put it in the system directory after building a package.
<tedg> I'm probably more to the anal side of not having anything on my system that isn't from a package.
<htorque> DBO, i'm just writing stuff down, but yw! :)
<jderose> tedg: so are there any differences (for debugging and testing) between running in a window and running in panel?
 * jderose thinks that's because packages rock, tedg :)
<tedg> jderose, Not really.  It matters for the appmenus because they deal with issues like window focus.  But all the other indicators don't really care.
<tedg> We should probably poll ronoc and kvalo for their development style as well.  They might be different.
<jderose> tedg: okay, awesome... thanks for tutorial
<doctormo> jderose: can you private message me the history? my computer crashed.
<tedg> OT: is #ayatana logged somewhere publicly?
<doctormo> OT tedg: that would be against the evil internal policy wouldn't it?
<ronoc> this registration mechanism is proving more difficult than I expected
<htorque> tedg, it's on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<tedg> doctormo, I thought that all #ubuntu channels were logged, no?
<dbarth__> jcastro: grr, missed the ping back sorry
<doctormo> tedg: they are, here where htorque has shown. But I thought it would only apply to #ubuntu-ayatana
<tedg> htorque, Cool, thanks!
<tedg> ronoc, :(  Yeah, it seems like you might have to use custom filters?
<ronoc> tedg, yeah I have been trying to use the bus.watch pattern but I'm blocked by a pretty major vala bug
<ronoc> tedg, have been speaking phako on #vala and he has pointed me towards rygels design
<jderose> doctormo: whoops, that sure didn't work.  Excess Flood.
<doctormo> jderose: I'll just have to wait for the logs to update
<jderose> doctormo: i wonder at how many lines/bytes the Excess Flood triggers... i didn't paste that much!
<doctormo> 5 perhaps
<doctormo> jderose: You could pastebin it
<tedg> doctormo, I wonder if it's by time or data size... we can keep chatting to push them ;)
<jderose> see tedg, you're just full of good ideas and advice.  doctormo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539453/
<doctormo> jderose: I always consider ted to have these on his shoulders: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv-sKP17xTw
<ronoc> tedg, i think I will go this route and implement something similar, not ideal but I'm going to connect to the name owner changed signal and react accordingly
<mpt> kenvandine, hi, do you have five minutes spare to look at a Brainstorm idea?
<jderose> doctormo: hehe... you ever watch the venture brothers? the voice actor for the devil is the same as the moppet twins, hero is same as Brock Samson (aka The Tick)
<lamalex> compiz alt-tab is really slow
<lamalex> drives me nuts
<tedg> lamalex, Nvidia?
<lamalex> tedg, intel
<tedg> I believe didrocks was saying that to smspillaz yesterday, but his was nvidia.
<didrocks> yeah, I get that too
<didrocks> when I have a lot of window in a ws
<didrocks> I think it's when staticswitcher try to create the thumbs or whatever
<kenvandine> mpt, sure
<mpt> kenvandine, <http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25197/>, which has been implemented as <https://launchpad.net/deb-thumbnailer>
<mpt> Is it a reasonable architecture, and if so, what's the next step for getting it into Ubuntu? (packaging it, I guess)
 * kenvandine is looking
<didrocks> mpt: I would say those kind of things should be reviewed by mvo
<mpt> hm, that makes sense
<kenvandine> yeah, have mvo look at it
<kenvandine> but it looks like it would be just getting the package included
<kenvandine> although installing it didn't actually make it work for me
<kenvandine> looks like a cool solution, and minimal change to accomplish it
<mpt> ok, thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> anytime mpt
<kenvandine> tedg, going to have a dbusmenu and indicator-datetime upload today?
<tedg> kenvandine, dbusmenu, no.  The review probably won't be done until next week -- but I'd like to talk about packaging it.
<tedg> kenvandine, It's a 9000 line diff :-/
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i am uploading libindicator now
<kenvandine> then i'll get back to g-ir-scanner and appindicator, ewww
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, I have patches to split up indicator-application and libappindicator
<kenvandine> tedg, how about indicator-datetime?
<kenvandine> tedg, split?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, i can do that one for sure.
<tedg> kenvandine, yeah, into two tarballs.  So hopefully it makes the library easier to adopt for other distros.
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> doesn't help with g-ir-scanner though :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, yeah.  And the repos are branched, so any changes should apply correctly to the various repos.
 * tedg loves using a DVCS with proper file IDs :)
<jcastro> didrocks: dbarth: lamalex: ok guys I've got a blog post ready to go and we've done a once over on the get-involved unity page, but I still only have like 4 bitesize bugs
<jcastro> surely you guys can get me at least 10 or 15?
<didrocks> jcastro: I'm currently reviewing them
<jcastro> \m/
<didrocks> jcastro: do you have the link to the bitesize btw?
<didrocks> (will be easier for me :))
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<jcastro> didrocks: ^
<jcastro> didrocks: hey apt-get build-dep unity should pull in all the right stuff for people to get started right?
<jcastro> I am adding a developer section to the usb key install stuff
<jcastro> so people can just make a USB key, install stuff, and then start hacking
<didrocks> jcastro: right
<didrocks> jcastro: awesome idea
<didrocks> jcastro: sorry, still discussing bugs right now and opening some, will get a list soon :)
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallUSBKey
<jcastro> ok there are the docs for installing the dev stuff
<htorque> jcastro, why is the text in the new wiki theme so small? (sorry if that's OT here)
<jcastro> htorque: not sure. :-/
<jcastro> htorque: I have it set on large in my browser
<jcastro> htorque: feel free to update/fix that page if you find broken stuff if you try it
<htorque> jcastro, nothing's broken there - looks fine. :) as for the fonts: it's across all browsers and other pages show bigger fonts, don't know... http://img.xrmb2.net/images/237664.png (chromium, opera, firefox)
<MacSlow> good weekend everybody... see you monday
<seg> ivanka: my phone just crashed
<seg> ivanka: I'll be back on in a minute
<ivanka> seg: no worries, I will be here
<coz_> good day all
<seg> ivanka: doesn't seem to be working
<ivanka> seg: I have enough to be getting on with
<ivanka> seg: shall bug you again if I need more
<ivanka> seg: and then you can get on with your day!
<ivanka> seg: thank you so much for your time
<seg> ivanka: great! Let me know if you need more. I can also answer questions via e-mail, which would save you the difficulty of transcribing
<ivanka> seg: ah, but then I would lose the tone :-)
<seg> hah
<ivanka> seg: have a great friday and I will catch you another time if I have more specific questions, will email them
<seg> cool
<seg> have a nice weekend
<jcastro> didrocks: john has acked the list of quicklist things and I'm ready to publish it
<jcastro> didrocks: so what's the plan as far as the .desktop files?
<jcastro> or is that a dbarth thing?
<didrocks> jcastro: it's not implement in unity compiz yet
<didrocks> jcastro: so, will have to wait for a week
<coz_> anyone on dual monitor with unity?
<jcastro> didrocks: ok no problem
<jcastro> coz_: yep, nvidia twinview over here
<coz_> jcastro,  cool...how is it working
<jcastro> the only bug left for me is the top bar spans 2 monitors, but neil is on it and should be fixed soon
<didrocks> jcastro: I went through all bugs
<coz_> jcastro,  ah  ok
<didrocks> I added some: Unity
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<didrocks> there are 10 now
<jcastro> yeah!!!!
<coz_> jcastro,   mm then I guess  I will attempt it on this machine with dual monitors...thanks....
<didrocks> jcastro: need to go on week-end now :)
<jcastro> thanks man!
<jcastro> coz_: everything else works though, it maximizes to the right monitor, etc.
<coz_> jcastro,  is neil going to have an option for both span both monitors and not ?
<didrocks> jcastro: yw :)
 * spikeb tests a1
<spikeb> brb on A1
<jcastro> htorque: put your unity launcher question update as a seperate answer, since it's the correct way to do it now and then mark it as the accepted one.
<htorque> jcastro, alright!
 * spikeb-natty considers himself impressed
<tedg> klattimer1, doctormo, FYI, I branch indicator-datetime so lp:indicator-datetime/0.1 is the Maverick branch (no geoclue, etc.) and lp:indicator-datetime has all the goodies.  I don't think it'll effect much, but FYI.
<DBO> smspillaz, present?
<kenvandine> tedg, ok, i think i have a sane GIR and vapi for appindicator
<kenvandine> mind taking a quick look at them to see if they make sense?
 * tedg high fives kenvandine!
<tedg> Sure!
<tedg> kenvandine, Make sense to me.
<kenvandine> woot
<tedg> bratsche, Can I get you to review this *long* patch?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-appmenu/alt-d-problem/+merge/42699
#ayatana 2010-12-04
<smspillaz> DBO: at 3:56 AM? hardly ;-)
<DBO> smspillaz, so CompRegion is completely fucked
<DBO> im working on a new version of it
<DBO> that fixes its rather egregious bugs
<smspillaz> DBO: what is your problem with it?
<smspillaz> DBO: I have worked with it for years and had no problems
<DBO> smspillaz, it does not compute unions correctly
<DBO> it handles simples cases fine
<DBO> but it will fuck up more complex cases
<DBO> and I have traced it and watched it and even fixed it
<DBO> it definitely has bugs
<smspillaz> DBO: it just wraps XUnionRegion
<DBO> no it doesn't
<DBO> it has that box thing in there too
<smspillaz> DBO: yes, it does
<DBO> and that is where the bug is
<DBO> the version I made
<DBO> now *that* just wraps XUnionRegion
<smspillaz> DBO: you should look into the makeReal () function
<DBO> i did
<DBO> well there is no makeReal function on my end anymore
<DBO> im not kidding you, it has bugs
<smspillaz> *shrug* ok
<smspillaz> run it past onestone first though he wrote CompRegion
<DBO> I was discussing it with Onestone
<smspillaz> wait, when was onestone online?
<DBO> 3 or 4 hours ago?
<smspillaz> did you steal my onestone time from me?
<DBO> yeah
<smspillaz> gah >:(
<DBO> anyhow
<DBO> I am going to email you the new versions
<smspillaz> DBO: I stayed up really late waiting to discuss reparenting with him >:(
<DBO> please clean them up however you see fit, review them, and merge them
<smspillaz> sure ok
<DBO> oh dude I didn't really steal your time
<smspillaz> you're right, I was asleep 4 hours ok
<smspillaz> *ago
<smspillaz> ;-)
<DBO> still friends?
<smspillaz> yes :P
<DBO> okay :)
<DBO> email away
<smspillaz> :p
<DBO> please review and merge
<DBO> it really does fix very real and important bugs in nux
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah, will do when I get a chance
<smspillaz> DBO: make sure it doesn't break other plugins
<smspillaz> DBO: while you're at it, write header documentation and unit tests
<DBO> you're holding a bug fix random for documentation and unit tests
<DBO> thats evil
<smspillaz> DBO: you are essentially rewriting CompRegion
<DBO> no
<DBO> I didn't rewrite it
<smspillaz> well doing heavy lifting there
<DBO> I just deleted stuff
<smspillaz> well doing heavy lifting there
 * DBO goes to copy and paste the X unit tests
<smspillaz> DBO: cheers
<smspillaz> DBO: I'm only saying this because we need to get into the habit of doing this
 * smspillaz debugs this fullscreen issue
<smspillaz> DBO: and also because I'm feeling like being a bastard today
<DBO> me too
<DBO> :)
<DBO> I was actually talking to onestone about the optimization he did in CompRegion
<DBO> Im not even sure why he did it
<DBO> I looked at the X code it calls
<DBO> its all client side
<DBO> and looks pretty fast
<smspillaz> DBO: it is
<smspillaz> DBO: the optimization was mostly to avoid useless JMPs
<DBO> yeah so not much of an optimization...
<DBO> trying to avoid JMP's when dealing with an opimizing compiler is a bit of a guessing game to begin with
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<smspillaz> DBO: there is basically some computation you don't need to do sometimes
<DBO> yeah I guess
<smspillaz> like if you are just changing the extents of a region
<smspillaz> I will have a look at all that code once I fix this fullscreen bug
<smspillaz> DBO: fullscreen a window, unfullscreen a window, and then cry
<DBO> you mean where it moves around?
<smspillaz> DBO: it goes to 0,0
<DBO> yeah
<hyperair> ooh this is awesome.
<hyperair> 246036 /usr/lib/firefox-4.0-4.0b8pre/firefox-4.0-bin
<hyperair> 322872 /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=24
<hyperair> the figure on the left is RSZ
<hyperair> vish: ^^ behold the wonderfulness of indicators!
<hyperair> beating firefox in memory usage can't be an easy task
<vish> hyperair: lol!!  btw, what are you doing with the indicators?  i'v never seen such spikes..
<hyperair> vish: i just left my computer on overnight.
<hyperair> vish: with liferea, pidgin, gwibber and thunderbird.
<hyperair> vish: it only has 17 hours of uptime.
<vish> hyperair: no way, i'v had my system running days too, but i have never noticed this..
<hyperair> vish: because i kill it every few hours
<hyperair> i dunno, i've got lots of feeds, perhaps?
<vish> i dont use pidgin, or thunderbird indicator..
<vish> i use a thunderbird notification icon.. :p
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> it's not bad, this indicator thing for thunderbird
<hyperair> just that it's a little outdated at times
<vish> hyperair: liferea has 12 feeds here, in 2 folders [3+9]
<hyperair> heh i don't want to count mine =p
<vish> and i thought i had too many feeds ;p
<hyperair> vish: 93 feeds.
<hyperair> grep '<outline' feedlist.opml | grep type=\"rss\" | wc -l
<vish> o.0
<hyperair> i'm not sure if the figure is accurate
<hyperair> yeah it's accurate
<hyperair> 93.
<vish> hyperair: you are on natty or maverick?
<hyperair> heheheheh
<hyperair> maverick
<hyperair> but this memory leak has been happening since lucid
<vish> links from TB open in which browser?
<hyperair> i got my RAM upgrade because ever since indicators invaded the desktop, *everything* leaks memory
<vish> hyperair: yea, i remember you mentioning this a while ago too :)
<hyperair> vish: i don't mind it as much now that i have 4G of RAM \o/
 * hyperair dances around
<ssj6akshat> vish, would a OMG! 5! for all rounds would be better or for specific rounds?
<ssj6akshat> or a weekly? :)
<vish> ssj6akshat: hmm, having a tough time choosing.. ;)
<vish> everything ;p
<ssj6akshat> lol
<ssj6akshat> Weekend! 5! - Five papercuts to fix this weekend
<vish> :)
<vish> hyperair: in maverick, links from TB open in which browser? when i click on links in TB, it opens in FF3.6 even though i have FF4 set as default :/
<hyperair> vish: ff4 for me.
<vish> hyperair: did you change something in TB?
<vish> what is listed in your preferred apps ?
<vish> oh, i'm using TB 3.1.6, the regular one from the stock repo
<hyperair> vish: it's firefox 4.0 =\
<hyperair>  *** 3.1.8~hg20101130r5897+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick 0
<vish> oh well, i have FF4 set in the preferred apps too, but bah!! :/
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> oh well
<hyperair> vish: maybe you want to change your symlink
<vish> hmm..
 * vish looks
<ssj6akshat> just have to fire firefox to use wordpress
<ssj6akshat> won't work in Midori
<hyperair> midori doesn't have proper ssl suppor
<hyperair> t
<hyperair> it's not safe to use
<hyperair> you can't tell when you're being spoofed
 * ssj6akshat doesn't do any online transactions
 * ssj6akshat has nothing that a phisher would like to steal
<ssj6akshat> hyperair, I don't want to use Midori, but I have to
<hyperair> ssj6akshat: =\ why so?
<ssj6akshat> 248 MB of RAM *sigh*
<ssj6akshat> at least I can run ubuntu
<ssj6akshat> :)
<hyperair> lol
<ssj6akshat> one of my 8 year old RAM sticks died
<ssj6akshat> :(
<vish> hyperair: yay, worked! so i fixed the symlinks … but this is seriously stupid the TB only looks for 'firefox' rather than the default :/
<hyperair> vish: yeah, it's really stupid. chrome users are obviously impacted
<hyperair> vish: file a bug?
<vish> yea..
<vish> searching existing bugs, i bet someone has filed one already..
<ssj6akshat> vish, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-natty-papercut-hunting-season-opens-2/#comment-106505746
<ssj6akshat> driver crash :(
<ssj6akshat> wait rebooting
<vish> hyperair: kinda looks like Bug #543064
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 543064 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "ensure that x-www-browser is used if no http handler is found through gnome integration" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543064
<vish> but oddly my x-ww-browser is chrome :s
<ssj6akshat> back
<vish> ssj6akshat: Kubuntu has and is part of papercuts, target has been atleast 10bugs per cycle. a few KDE bugs get fixed every cycle.. but well, someone from KDE needs to be more active.. i cant install KDE and check for those, i have tried to poke KDE folks about a few bugs , but not many seem interested..
 * vish can't do everything to make someone's Kfuturistic dreams come true … ;)
<hyperair> vish: lol
<ssj6akshat> lol
<hyperair> vish: ah do you have the -gnome-somethingorother package installed?
<vish> hyperair: yea, i have the -gnome-support installed, links from all other apps open in FF4, except TB
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> weird
<ssj6akshat> vish, papercuts mythbusters round 2
<vish> ;)
<vish> ssj6akshat: i'd have to repeat the same post.. but maybe someone else can write it, *hint* ;)
<ssj6akshat> vish, yes sir!
<vish> :)
<vish> ssj6akshat: not suyre if you know this , paul is running a series, mythbusting ubuntu , ex: http://blog.pault.ag/post/2082819050
<vish> ssj6akshat: you guys should run a similar series on OMG, more targeted towards getting people involved.. would probably also help reduce your comment moderation queue ;p
<vish> ssj6akshat: this one is good too : http://blog.pault.ag/post/2063914269
<vish> ssj6akshat: oh, if you mention askubuntu , someone here would be very happy ;)
<cozziemoto> hey guys.. i am installing this on my nvidia machine.. the live cd did not show the panel on the side or bar at the top as it did on this ati machine... will these show up after installing nvidia driver?
<ssj6akshat> back
<ssj6akshat> vish, sorry was away
<vish> np...
<ssj6akshat> okay first things first
<ssj6akshat> fire me five top papercuts
<ssj6akshat> vish, ^^
<vish> ssj6akshat: i gave you 2 already.. :)
<ssj6akshat> right
<ssj6akshat> what were they again?
<ssj6akshat> bug #382703
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 382703 in One Hundred Paper Cuts ""Home Folder" has 3 different names" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382703
<ssj6akshat> bug #386900
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 386900 in One Hundred Paper Cuts ""Auto eth0" in notifications is confusing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386900
<vish> ssj6akshat: Bug #420521
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 420521 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "hide totem sidebar if there is only one file on the playlist" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420521
<vish> ssj6akshat: the other was bug 683617
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683617 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Should not show tab in Properties window, when there is only one tab" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683617
<vish> ssj6akshat: bug 540826
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 540826 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Rename "Suspend" to "Sleep"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540826
<ssj6akshat> I am unsure of bug #160311
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult [please no more comments; patches welcome]" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<ssj6akshat> brb
<vish> ssj6akshat: oh! pls dont mention it on OMG!  that bug has *enough* comments
<vish> ssj6akshat: btw, it will mostly be fixed for natty, an invisible border and a constant resize grip are planned
<ssj6akshat> vish, yeah that's why
<vish> ssj6akshat: but, do mention it /after/ it has been fixed.. a lot of folks would be happy ;)
<ssj6akshat> yay
<ssj6akshat> my school is calling me to fix something
<ssj6akshat> windows :(
<vish> ssj6akshat: yea, just delete it, and fixed ;p
<ssj6akshat> a .wmv file is not playing...
<ssj6akshat> in Windows Media Player
<ssj6akshat> EPIC fail
<vish> ssj6akshat: for that KDE comment, just tell them KDE is also included and ask them to get more active..  [for some reason i get open ID failure when i try to login there..]
<hyperair> vish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/678116 <-- could you take a look at this?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 678116 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Use a standard way to highlight elements" [Low,Incomplete]
<hyperair> i'm not familiar with themes, but i think banshee may be making wrong assumptions about which colour to use whe rendering those widgets
<vish> huh, yea.. dint notice that earlier..
<vish> hyperair: banshee is using different options there.. the browser depends on the selected_bg_color , but the source seems to be using something else
<hyperair> hm
<vish> so not only is the active not detected, the color is also not consistent...
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> could you post more information on the bug and forward it upstream?
<vish> ah, ha.. i think i might have found where the source widget gets it color from..
<vish> sure..
<hyperair> thanks
<ssj6akshat> back
<ssj6akshat> vish, so papercuts for kubuntu need to be tagged with kde or something else?
<vish> ssj6akshat: yea, the bugs are tagged 'kde' https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.tag=kde
<ssj6akshat> stupid disqus, where is the bugtracker lol
<ssj6akshat> vish, bug #386900 has already a branch pending for review
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 386900 in One Hundred Paper Cuts ""Auto eth0" in notifications is confusing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386900
<vish> ssj6akshat: i dint mention that bug.. ;)
<ssj6akshat> ok
<ssj6akshat> and the home folder one?
<vish> i dont think anyone is working on the home folder bug..
<vish> oh,there is a patch, upstream, but it needs work and the patch hasnt been updated
<smspillaz> (someone put some compiz bugs as 100papercuts ;-) )
<vish> smspillaz: you can just add the ones you think are easy to fix.. :)
<smspillaz> :p
<smspillaz> vish: no compiz bugs are easy to fix :p
<vish> hehe!
<hyperair> especially hyperairbugs™
<hyperair> which is why smspillaz always postpones them. =p
<ssj6akshat> Wordpress crashed firefox -.-
<ssj6akshat> vish, I now have 4, need one more
<vish> ssj6akshat: bug 558784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 558784 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "changing the volume is impossible while muted" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558784
<vish> hmm conor is already assigned
<ssj6akshat> yeah
<vish> ssj6akshat:  Bug #483477
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 483477 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Clock applet time settings should be the same as time-admin" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483477
<ssj6akshat> It says Proposed solution : patch gnome-panel so the time applet open time-admin
<ssj6akshat> isn't the gnome-panel removed in Unity and Shell?
<cozziemoto> you can start a gnome panel....just did that here
<ssj6akshat> and the 2D fallback
<cozziemoto> ssj6akshat, well it didnt fall back to 2d
 * ssj6akshat sometimes forgets that he doesn't have hardware that can run unity and shell
<ssj6akshat> vish, what about bug #548981 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 548981 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Indicator should only turn red after the last package has been installed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548981
<vish> ssj6akshat: sure..
<ssj6akshat> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/weekend-5-five-papercuts-to-fix-this-weekend/
<ssj6akshat> vish, ^^
<vish> ssj6akshat: cool!
<ssj6akshat> I took so much time writing so less
<ssj6akshat> lame
<vish> ssj6akshat: oh, you could have included pics.. isnt OMG all about the pics? ;)
<ssj6akshat> vish, almost impossible to take screenshots on this system
<vish> aw..
<coz_> where are the bugs being reported?
<Hendrik1> hi, could someone please check bug #296867 if it qualifies for a papercut? thanks a bunch
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 296867 in libtelepathy (Ubuntu) "empathy needs to support OTR encryption" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296867
<alexrobinson> Hi all
<coz_> hey guys...just reported   bug 685179
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 685179 in Unity "dual monitor,,,upper panel turns white / nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685179
<coz_> hey guys... is there a way to disable unity ,,, install compiz git and run with normal desktop?  it ran normal desktop when I didnt have nvidia driver installed
<figaro> anyone have experience creating app indicators?
<doctormo> figaro: Not yet, trying.
<figaro> me too. I can't get my icon to update correctly. I can set it once, but I can't set it after that. I think it might be due to the fact that it's getting called in a different thread (a timer) but I can't figure it out.
<doctormo> figaro: you could do a cross call to test that theory.
<jderose> figaro: is your timer a gobject timer?  that call in the main thread, AFAIK
<figaro> no, it's System.Timers. I'm working in Mono. I'm trying to hack an indicator onto a program that I didn't write, so I'm not completely familiar with it yet.
<figaro> it's a fairly small program, but this is my first attempt at programming on Linux besides some basic python scripts
<jderose> figaro: okay, gotcha
<figaro> I guess most people probably work on code they didn't write :-P
<jderose> ah, both
<doctormo> Well geoclue is a bit of a bitch, Geoclue master client has no usable Address providers
#ayatana 2010-12-05
<coz_> hey all
<spikeb> hi
<coz_> spikeb,  hey guy
<spikeb> hey coz_.
<spikeb> :)
<coz_> :)
<coz_> hey guys   consistently ,,,when rebooting  I am getting  this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-Untitled%20Window.png
<coz_> also  bug 685179
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 685179 in Unity "dual monitor,,,upper panel turns white / nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685179
<coz_> is anyone packageing the plugin extra at this point?
<coz_> brb
<spikeb> i don't think anyone besides me is around at the moment
<coz_> spikeb,  oh :)
<hyperair> hmm is anyone noticing omgubuntu looking weird in firefox?
<hyperair> vish: ^^
<vish> hyperair: i use liferea for OMG … ;)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> so do i, but i failed to pick up the synapse launcher post there
<ssj6akshat> hyperair, it crashes in every mozilla based browser for me
<ssj6akshat> I have to talk to d0od on that
<hyperair> ssj6akshat: lol
<ssj6akshat> vish, so i attached the debdiff to the bug #602671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 602671 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Description: p7zip " [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602671
<ssj6akshat> what should I do now?
<ssj6akshat> still haven't got a mail from BTS
<vish> ssj6akshat: got the bug# ?
<ssj6akshat> no
<vish> ssj6akshat: how long agao was it? it usually gets registered in 15mins
<vish> ago*
<ssj6akshat> a long time ago
<vish> ssj6akshat: then the bug has not been filed, something must have gone wrong
<ssj6akshat> aarrrghhhhh
 * ssj6akshat smashes his head against the wall
<ssj6akshat> vish, what should I do now after attaching the debdiff?
<ssj6akshat> unassigned myself
<vish> ssj6akshat: well, if the bug was specific to Ubuntu you would need to subscribe the sponsors team..
<vish> ssj6akshat: nah, you can leave it assigned..
<vish> ssj6akshat: what mail id did you use?
<ssj6akshat> ssj6akshat1234@gmail.com
<vish> ssj6akshat: if submittodebian dint work, just send a mail from your id
<vish> it should work..
<vish> ssj6akshat: read the link i gave you yesterday, it has info about how to send as a mail too
<vish> ssj6akshat: btw, your patch has a typo in the changelog  ;p  "Edited te.."
 * ssj6akshat just worked on the patch for a hundredth time
<vish> ssj6akshat: happens to everyone, first time we always make weird mistakes.. :)
<ssj6akshat> vish, I used reportbug -B debian p7zip
<ssj6akshat> so, is the oversized CD issue resolved?
 * ssj6akshat wants to run natty
 * ssj6akshat checks his mail for BTS confirmation again
<pavolzetor> is there binding for vala and indiator applet?
<ssj6akshat> vish, do you have any other ideas for a post?
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> does anyone have a link for the rhythmbox indicator-applet patch?
<figaro> anyone use the C# bindings for appindicator? I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<coz_> hey all
#ayatana 2011-11-28
<snadge> compiz has some known memory leaks at the moment ?
<snadge>  9962 davidb    20   0 1634m 558m 7508 S   30 14.5 850:51.01 compiz
<snadge> its just gobbling up cpu and ram like its going out of fashion
<snadge> switch to gnome 3? :p
<snadge> or xfce hehe
<kamstrup> davidcalle: hey! seems someone debugged your "spilling lenses" issue... https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/892756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 892756 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lenses get confused if scope names are too similar" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I've seen it, but this explanation seems a little too far fetched. What do you think?
<kamstrup> davidcalle: haven't dug into it yet
<kamstrup> but not impossible that it could be true
<davidcalle> kamstrup, me neither.
<fhussain> how to run a startup script with particular X session? I have lightDM. It doesn't use .xinitrc or .xsession.
<fhussain> How can I switch to console login ? It used to be change runlevel in /etc/inittab, but now we have upstart.
<bil21al> what is the upstream of xchat?
<Zhenech> bil21al, xchat.org?
<bil21al> zhenech: yes xchat org the upstream name?
<bil21al> i have got thanks
<lamalex> DBO, can you please review this remove only merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/rip-out-autopilot/+merge/83679
<DBO> yes
<lamalex> git r done hoss
<DBO> done and done
<mhr3_> DBO, i guess i have very interesting desktop file - http://imgur.com/1H012 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/752981/
<DBO> Icon=Foo.png
<DBO> give it a frigging icon
<DBO> and in the future I will fix that shit
<lamalex> DBO, style question for ya
<lamalex> i'm putting Introspectable into a debug namespace
<lamalex> there are times where i need to do unity::debug:: and times I only need debug::
<lamalex> should I always do unity::debug or do whichever makes sense at the time
<lamalex> consistency vs. brevity
<lamalex> one of those "it doesn't freaking matter" style questions
<lamalex> curious none the less
<DBO> depends on the amount of usage
<DBO> if you're using it less than 4 or 5 times
<DBO> I prefer it fully qualified
<DBO> otherwise I prefer brevity
<mhr3_> DBO, but Icon is not required for a valid desktop file :)
<DBO> mhr3_, I know
<mhr3_> and enough of annoying you for today :)
<lamalex> thanks DBO
<Andy80> Trevinho: I'm following your advices about building Qt5. The only problem is that changing the dest dir I've to build each sub-module manually, damn project -.- I'll let you know if I succeed
<Trevinho> Andy80: I guess that cmake --help-variable-list could help
<Andy80> Trevinho: they use "make" not cmake
<Andy80> tremolux: aniway it's a known issue (having to build each sub-module separately), it's just annoying :\ http://developer.qt.nokia.com/wiki/Building_Qt_5_from_Git
<Andy80> tremolux: sorry wrong person, it was for Trevinho ;)
<Trevinho> Ah, ok
<tremolux> Andy80: yep, I figured that, no probs :)
#ayatana 2011-11-29
<bschaefer> thumper: ping
<thumper> bschaefer: hi
<bschaefer> thumper: hey, so i found why the SetKeyFocus in ShowDash was not working
<thumper> that's awesome...
<thumper> and the answer it?
<bschaefer> thumper: it was getting called before which was causing it to just return
<bschaefer> thumper: i pushed it to the branch a few days ago but still need to to figure out how to test
<thumper> bschaefer: it may well be that we need to write some autopilot tests for them
<bschaefer> autopilot meaning have a program that opens up the dash then trys to send a key event?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-860805 branch if you want to take a look
<thumper> bschaefer: yes
<bschaefer> thumper: alright, that sounds interesting to do...
<thumper> bschaefer: however we aren't in a situation to write that right now
<bschaefer> thumper: also should I propose a merge for right now? or wait for a test
<thumper> I just proposed it as work in progress so I could see the diff :)
<thumper> ok, can you explain in the description of the merge proposal as to why this fix works?
<thumper> please?
<bschaefer> thanks, and yeah. I want to test a few things to make sure it is why
<bschaefer> it looks like it is getting called to early
<bschaefer> (but want to double check something)
<bschaefer> so when it gets called the first time it sets a focus_area so then it will == area which makes it return before setting the PathToKeyFocus
<thumper> what causes it not to get to PathToKeyFocus?
<thumper> the first time..
<bschaefer> in DashView, line 683 is the first time SetKeyFocus is called
<bschaefer> and when it gets to ShowDash in DashController calling SetKeyFocus just returns right away
<bschaefer> so when it is called the first time on line 683 that is where it SetPathToKeyFocus gets called
<bschaefer> so it is not getting there in DashController::ShowDash
<thumper> so why doesn't it work?
<bschaefer> which looks like isn't set up or ready before the first call which is why it works the second time.
<bschaefer> i am looking into what isn't setup at the time of that call. Using the debugger I saw that SetPathToKeyFocus was only getting called for the DashView
<bschaefer> so that is why I commented it out and then ShowDash calls it now and it works :)
<thumper> :)
<thumper> so... we aren't entirely clear why it fixes it, but it appears to?
<bschaefer> thumper: somewhat, it really seems like it just gets called to soon to early which some input area doesn't exit at that time
<thumper> is it getting called before the layout is set?
<bschaefer> so when you call SetPathToKeyFocus that object isn't there so it can't find it but the second time around everything is set up
<bschaefer> thumper: I checked some things last week but forgot to write what I found down.
<bschaefer> I moved that SetKeyFocus around in ShowDash which didnt effect anything so I am going to have to see what exactly isn't setup
<bschaefer> making the DashView fail
<thumper> :)
 * thumper goes to get lunch
<Andy80> Trevinho: successfully built and installed in /opt/qt5 :)
<bschaefer> thumper: when you get back figure out the case
<thumper> bschaefer: for autopilot?
<bschaefer> thumper: no for why it isn't working the firs time through
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> it is calling the SetKeyFocus before window->SetLayout(layout)
<thumper> that'll do it
<bschaefer> there is longer explanation on the merge thing
<thumper> ok
<thumper> bschaefer: merge trunk in and add a manual test, see manual-test/ReadMe.txt
<thumper> bschaefer: as autopilot isn't yet ready
<bschaefer> thumper: alright sounds good!
<bschaefer> thumper: so there are no manual test at the moment?
<bschaefer> as the dir is empty
<bschaefer> besides the reame
<thumper> aye, it is new
<bschaefer> readme*
<thumper> add launcher.txt
<bschaefer> alright, it will look very close the example you used
<bschaefer> thumper: alright just pushed the manual test
<bschaefer> along with merging trunk
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/howmanychromiums.jpg - unity launcher suggests more then one chromium window but only one is present
<djosefsson> Hi,
<djosefsson> I'm sitting and trying out the launcher and creating my own Desktop entries, but a thing that I can't get a grip on is search paths for icons.
<djosefsson>  How do I enable Icon=applicationname?
<djosefsson> I have copied my icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/applicationname.png. Is it neccesary to have a icon in each YYxZZ folder? It works well when I hard code the icon address into the desktop entry.
<djosefsson> Ops, the shift+enter to get a new line did not work that well. Sorry for that.
<Andy80> hi guys
<Andy80> suppose I've another Qt installation in /opt/qtX, ho do I tell cmake to use that version insted that the default one to compile Unity-2D? Thanks
<Andy80> resolved.... now I got a compilation problem, but I think it's related to my Qt5 build, I'll try to investigate.
<fbdystang> Hi! I have the 3d cube working in unity but how can I get the experimental plugins like atlantis? Thanks
<tbf> mdeslaur: about LP#897545 - sure, some bad luck must come together to cause that situation, but if it happens for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, users won't get any further security fixes
<tbf> mdeslaur: not getting security updates definitely is a security issue IMHO
<mdeslaur> tbf: I understand, but it's not triggered by an attacker. We don't usually consider any package management bugs to be security issues.
<tbf> mdeslaur: 'k
#ayatana 2011-11-30
<bschaefer> thumper: hey, did you get a chance to take a look at the manual test I pushed on my branch?
<thumper> bschaefer: not yet, can you paste the link for me?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-860805/+merge/83713
<thumper> bschaefer: I had another thought about this bug
<thumper> bschaefer: your change looks good
<thumper> bschaefer: however it got me thinking about the root cause
<thumper> which was nux said something had focus when it clearly didn't
<thumper> we should perhaps have a nux branch too
<thumper> so when you say "set keyboard focus", it doesn't remember the area* if it couldn't find it
<thumper> what do you think?
<bschaefer> thumper: hmm that could work. I hope something else doesn't depend on that though
<bschaefer> it gets called a lot
<bschaefer> so it would slow it down I would think
<thumper> this is why we want unit tests :)
<thumper> why would it slow down?
<bschaefer> if it gets called a lot it would do more then a simple check and return. It would go through an emit BeginKeyFocus and set the path again
<thumper> bschaefer: can you point me at the nux bits again?
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah one sec.
<thumper> nm
<thumper> found it
<bschaefer> In KeyboardEventCycle
<bschaefer> is where the NULL and the check for area is
<bschaefer> the NULL gets sent for SetKeyFocusArea
<bschaefer> when it is called the first time it still find everything, the second time it just thinks it is already focused
<bschaefer> so it just returns
<bschaefer> finds*
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> perhaps we should bug jay some more about it all
<thumper> I approved the review
<thumper> we are waiting on make check-headless to work for merging stuff.
<bschaefer> haha, he would know more about how to work around it.
<bschaefer> thumper: alright sounds good, but at the work around we have now is good but I would also like to fix the root not fix the symptoms
<bschaefer> as*
<Debolaz> If I volunteer to write support for auto-maximizing windows in Unity-2D, whats the chance that patch will be included in the official release?
<thumper> Debolaz: if it gets merged into trunk, then yes, it'll be in the official release
<thumper> Debolaz: is there a bug for it?
<Debolaz> thumper: Well, it's the "if it gets merged into trunk" part I was curious about.
<Debolaz> If such a change will actually be included.
<thumper> Debolaz: is there a bug?
<thumper> what problem are you trying to solve?
<Debolaz> I don't think there is, I'm looking at it now. The problem I'm trying to solve is that many windows will not automatically maximize when opened in Unity-2D (This behavior is possible to enable in normal Unity), which can be quite annoying. For instance, text editors or terminals are examples of applications that will usually open non-maximized, but must be maximized on a netbook to really be usable.
<thumper> if the behaviour is already in 3d and not 2d, file a bug and there is a very good chance it'll be included
<Debolaz> It's not default behavior in 3d, but it can be enabled.
<Debolaz> The default behavior is to maximize the window if it fills at least 75% of the screen.
<Debolaz> Which happens in both 2d and 3d.
<Debolaz> But only 3d will allow you to maximize all windows as a configuration option.
<thumper> Debolaz: then it is worth filing a bug against unity-2d for this behaviour
<Debolaz> Will do when I get around to creating an account on launchpad.
<thumper> Debolaz: as long as you add the configuration option, and honour the existing behaviour as the default
<thumper> then you should be good
<SpmP> heyall, got a question about a custom unity launcher that doesn't seem to be answered in any of the stuff google throws at me. It is this: I have a media player (banshee) running via xpra, and a custom launcher that connects/disconnects to the xpra process on the app server. What I want is that when the banshee window appears locally that the icon/launcher thing for banshee not to become a separate item on the launcher window, rather that the
<tom__> hi
<kenvandine> hey ivanka!
<ivanka> hey kenvandine!
<ivanka> kenvandine: do you know why openshot won't open on 11.10? My husband is about to kill me :-)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> no... i haven't used it
<ivanka> kenvandine: how are you?
<kenvandine> i guess you have some videos from the trip?
<kenvandine> good... having fun?
<Cimi> ciao ivanka ! :-)
<ivanka> kenvandine: sure do http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk
<ivanka> ciao cimi!
<Cimi> ivanka, missing your smile in the office :-(
 * Cimi in Millbank
<ivanka> Cimi: :(
<ivanka> Cimi here is one for now :D
<Cimi> thanks :-)
<ivanka> kenvandine: Cimi: who do I bug about openshot? or, actually, why would an app just not start? no error, no nothing, just won't run?
<kenvandine> ivanka, try running it from a terminal and see if it spits out any errors
<Cimi> kenvandine, I guess she should try running gdb --arg openshot then :-\
<kenvandine> i am installing it here in precise to see if i can reproduce
<ivanka> kenvandine: I have opened the terminal. Now what? :-)
<kenvandine> type "openshot"
<Cimi> then press enter ;-D
<ivanka> ooo - something about mlt
<Cimi> ivanka, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> paste.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> works for me on precise
<kenvandine> so lets see your error
<Cimi> works here on oneiric, just installed
<ivanka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754924/
<ivanka> was working here. Nick was working on a video all night, in the morning it wouldn't start
<Cimi> ivanka, rebooted?
<ivanka> at the time, we had no internet so no updates or anything could have broken it
<ivanka> cimi: yup
<kenvandine> python -c "import mlt; mlt.Factory().init();"
<kenvandine> ivanka, run that... what does it say?
<Cimi> ivanka, http://askubuntu.com/questions/64686/openshot-doesnt-launch-with-failed-to-import-message
<Cimi> mv ~/.openshot ~/.openshot_backup && openshot
<ivanka> kenvandine: ran it, doesn't say anything
<Cimi> this is what they suggest here
<kenvandine> ah... so something is hosed in it's local state
 * kenvandine hugs askubuntu.com :)
<ivanka> kenvandine: shall I just run that thing then?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> clearly openshot has bugs :)
<ivanka> started!
<Cimi> :-)
<kenvandine> woot
<Cimi> kenvandine, hi 5!
 * ivanka hopes it hasn't lost nicks video...
 * kenvandine hi fives Cimi back
<Cimi> ivanka, you have a backup
<ivanka> kenvandine: cimi: hooray for you saying hello!
<Cimi> ivanka, in ~/.openshot_backup
<Cimi> just in case
<kenvandine> ivanka, never hesitate to ask for help :)
<ivanka> thanks kenvandine :-)
<kenvandine> anytime!
<kenvandine> so where are you now?
<ivanka> it may be buggy but it is a helluva lot better than pitivi
<ivanka> Colombia
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> awesome!
<ivanka> in Cartagena
<kenvandine> having a blast?
<ivanka> went to a museum yesterday and saw some paintings by Alejandra's grandfather - which was cool
<ivanka> having a great time
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> sounds like an awesome trip :)
<ivanka> Nick is now becoming a master of openshot so watch out for more videos
<ivanka> it is an awesome trip
<ivanka> really having an amazing time
<kenvandine> woot!
 * ivanka is allowed breakfast now that openshot is working
<ivanka> brb
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> davidcalle, hola
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'd like to notify the Dash that a search is in progress even if a no query has been typed. (Because I have a scope that has default results for an empty search and it has some latency, I'd like the search hint icon to spin)
<davidcalle> even if no*
<mhr3> davidcalle, i think that's a bug in unity, it just doesn't display the spinner for empty searches
<davidcalle> mhr3, oh ok, good then :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, how are you?
<mhr3> davidcalle, trying to write tests for communication between lenses and scopes
<mhr3> it's really hard-to-automatically test :(
<davidcalle> mhr3, have you tried with a room full of monkeys typing in the Dash?
<mhr3> davidcalle, that's the thing, my monkeys revolted that i dont pay them enough for typing randomly
<davidcalle> mhr3, too bad. Good luck ;-)
<mhr3> davidcalle, thx :)
<davidcalle> mhr3,  to cheer you up http://ubuntuone.com/3XMemmoHQ9ecbl6eOmuszO
<mhr3> davidcalle, "proxy error" does not cheer me up :/
<davidcalle> mhr3, lol
<davidcalle> mhr3, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=186354
<mhr3> hmm, launcher on the bottom, looks sort of odd :)
<davidcalle> heh, I'm trying :)
<mhr3> hmm where's neil?
#ayatana 2011-12-01
<AlanBell> Unity TV designs are rocking! http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/utv/
<kamstrup> mhr3: if you can tell me why lp:~kamstrup/libunity/trace-log doesn't compile you will earn the title of Today's Rockstar
<kamstrup> I've tried dumping this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/755832/ in src/ and compiled it as described inside it
<mhr3> kamstrup, only if you upgrade it to "This week's Rockstar"
<kamstrup> and it works snuggly
<kamstrup> mhr3: deal!
<kamstrup> mhr3: you should get errors ala "unity-appinfo-manager.c:91:2: error: unknown type name 'UnityAppInfoManager'"
<kamstrup> all over the palce
<kamstrup> place
<kamstrup> mhr3: sorry, just pushing up a rev you'll need
<mhr3> yep, i do get that
<mhr3> wtf
<kamstrup> mhr3: added a fixme to your mp
<mhr3> kamstrup, we should have the previews call now, right?
<kamstrup> mhr3: seems njpatel pushed till tommorow
<mhr3> oh?
<kamstrup> mhr3: in any case, you don't have time for that now, you must fix my stinking code! ;-)
<mhr3> cool, postponing it is good :)
<mhr3> kamstrup, i think there's something wrong in the vapi
<mhr3> not sure what though
<kamstrup> mhr3: that was my suspicion, but the test I pasted works like a charm...
<kamstrup> mhr3: but it's the C compiler which complains
<mhr3> kamstrup, got it, you've overridden the header name for Unity namespace
<kamstrup> mhr3: removing the --pkg unity-trace-log in Makefile.am and commenting out the sole line we test it with makes things work again
<mhr3> you want to set it for the Trace namespace, not Unity
<kamstrup> mhr3: !
<mhr3> am i a rockstart or what?
 * kamstrup hugs mhr3!
<kamstrup> rock on dude
<kamstrup> it works now :-D
<mhr3> awesome
<kamstrup> mhr3: at your mercy https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/libunity/trace-log/+merge/84080
<kamstrup> mhr3: did you see my fixme to the simple-dbus branch?
<mhr3> kamstrup, not yet, give me a sec
<mhr3> ah, right
<mhr3> those versioning stuff could use some autoconf magic
<kamstrup> mhr3: indeed, but leave that for later, let's get it in
<kamstrup> mhr3: we also need a plan on how to upgrade u2d and u3d to the new search protocol
<kamstrup> if we'relucky it's all handled in libunity-core...
<mhr3> kamstrup, i've looked at unity, it will need patching (not just unity-core)
<kamstrup> mhr3: don't forget u2d either
<mhr3> yea, i've been talking to greyback about it
<kamstrup> cool
<fredo> Hello!
<fredo> A small group of people, including me, is currently working on a contacts lens for the Unity dash.
<fredo> As we currently work on the design, one question came up:
<fredo> Which is the best way to create icons for search results on the fly?
<fredo> We could create temporary files on the disk and pass the path to the lens, but is there also a way to draw icons directly? Like creating a GIcon from cairo or something like that?
<cyphermox> tedg: poke. was it you who told me about a way to get a dbus-daemon to get spawned properly when running tests at build time?
<tedg> cyphermox, Sure, use dbust-test-runner :-)
<cyphermox> ok, I was about to try that out ;)
<tedg> cyphermox, It does all the hard work for you
<cyphermox> fun
<cyphermox> you have an example that's not upstream code?
<tedg> What do you mean?
<tedg> The libindicator and dbusmenu test suites both use it.
<tedg> Along with the dbus-test-runner test suite itself.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I was meaning something that's called in debian/rules, rather than something I need to patch in upstream code
<tedg> cyphermox, the libindicator one does dbus activation, which is something you might need.
<cyphermox> ok, I'll take a look at libindicator
<tedg> cyphermox, Oh, no.  Well, it's all just rules in the tests/Makefile.am.  I guess they could be in debian/rules just as easily.
<cyphermox> ok, I thought it had already been done before that way
<tedg> It's OSS, so I can't say it hasn't, but I haven't done it that way :-)
<cyphermox> alright ;)
<cyphermox> thanks!
 * cyphermox is turning back on tests in NM
<cyphermox> ah, won't work, it's not in main
<tedg> cyphermox, We're working on fixing that ;-)
<cyphermox> ah, is it completely new in precise?
<cyphermox> also, is there already a mir bug or should I write one?
<cyphermox> tedg: awesome, it seems to be working just fine for what I want to do; now at least the tests run and pass
<tedg> cyphermox, We're collecting all the test tools we need and going for one big push.
<tedg> cyphermox, It's on the list.
<cyphermox> mkay
<cyphermox> then what is your time frame for having it in main?
<tedg> cyphermox, I'm hoping in the next couple weeks, but it's more a time thing than anything.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> if dbus-test-runner is already ready I don't mind writing the MIR and running with it, if it helps instead of you having a bunch of things to push all at once
<kenvandine> cyphermox, there is already an MIR bug for it
<kenvandine> i think
<cyphermox> but it's also not rush for me, since it's test for something where Canonical isn't the upstream
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> bug 890428
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 890428 in dbus-test-runner (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dbus-test-runner" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890428
<kenvandine> i marked it won't fix because i decided we didn't need it in main right now
<kenvandine> feel free to re-open it
<cyphermox> ok
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i did recently get it running it's test suite in the package build and it should be good to go
<cyphermox> what would you use it for?
<kenvandine> gwibber
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I can use it in NM easily
<kenvandine> great
<cyphermox> (and it's much simpler than mucking around in test makefiles
<kenvandine> it is useful
<cyphermox> override_dh_auto_test:  dbus-test-runner -t dh_auto_test
<cyphermox> were you planning on adding more stuff to that bug report? I just reopened it
<cyphermox> uh-oh, my cold's 'sed -e s/b/m/g' effect is showing up in typed text :/
<kenvandine> nope, looks good
#ayatana 2011-12-02
<Andy80> hi all
<fredo> didrocks: Do you know who the original author of /usr/share/unity/4/lens-nav-people.svg is?
<didrocks> fredo: I would say JohnLea's team
<fredo> I’d like to use it in a project and want to include credits for the original work.
<didrocks> probably Rosie
<didrocks> let's wait for John's input :)
<fredo> didrocks: Okay. :-) Thanks.
<didrocks> yw ;)
<JohnLea> fredo, didrocks; yes Rosie is the original designer, her full name is "Xi Zhu"
<fredo> JohnLea: Okay, thanks. I didn’t find her in /usr/share/doc/unity-common/copyright though.
<fredo> JohnLea: I’ll add her as author and Canonical as copyright holder, is that okay?
<JohnLea> fredo; perfect, thx!
<ockham_> hi, anyone feel like reviewing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/unity-lens-bliss ?
<API> lamalex, did you see the comments that I added to
<API> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/a11y-improve-window-event-emission/+merge/79290
<API> ?
<API> lamalex, btw, hi ;)
<ashams> Hi guys
<ashams> Is this bug related to Unity?
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/873482
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 873482 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "elantech: Touchpad always reports 3 finger tap as 1 finger tap" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ashams> see comment 49: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/873482/comments/49
<ashams> cdbs, you know if this bug in Unity or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/873482
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 873482 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "elantech: Touchpad always reports 3 finger tap as 1 finger tap" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ayatana 2011-12-03
<cdbs> ashams: no it isn't
<cdbs> its a bug in the driver
<cdbs> touchpad driver I mean
<cdbs> Unity doesn't deal with any of this
<ashams> but isn't unity reserves button 3?
<cdbs> ashams: 3-finger tap != Mouse button 3 press
<cdbs> ashams: As far as I know, Unity reserves neither
<ashams> cdbs, yeah, I got it
<ashams> I thought 3-finger tab = button 3 :)
<ashams> cdbs, Thanks
<cdbs> you're welcome
<bschaefer> thumper: hey, are you around?
<ockham_> hi, anyone feel like reviewing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/unity-lens-bliss ?
#ayatana 2011-12-04
<Squish000> hi?
<jo-erlend> I remember having a list of links explaining why the rightclick/leftclick situation with systray icons on Windows were so bad. Among the refereces where links to Microsoft blogs. Does anyone know what I'm talking about, and know where I can find that list of references? I can't find them anymore.
